# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] 4chan aime les chats. Beaucoup.

## Kahn Lusth

4chan...
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, ce site ressemble à un gros forum sans mémoire où les topics qui dépassent généralement la 10ème page sont effacés, laissant toujours quelques sujets à succès plus ou moins éphémère.
 Mais 4chan est surtout un putain de vortex de haine et de colère.
Le genre d'endroit où tout le monde rigole de tout. Y compris des utilisateurs de 4chan lui même, postant d'ailleurs presque tous sans compte en tant que "anonymous".
Bref, personne n'échappe à sa mise en boite, même pas le petit leucémique mourrant sur son lit d'hôpital.



Ca fait plutôt peur hein?
 Le problème étant que des gens en colère et relativement nombreux peuvent foutre un beau bordel quand ils s'organisent.
 Et c'est ce que le petit Totor (nom changé, parce que bon) 14 ans a compris à ses dépends il y a de ça plusieurs mois.
 Le petit sale morveux se réveille un matin et décide de prendre sa caméra puis de tabasser Dusty, son chat, comme un malade pendant plus d'une minute avant de foutre la vidéo sur youtube.


 La vidéo est rapidement effacée mais de nombreuses copies tournent sur le net et finissent forcément sur 4chan. La police de son côté entame une enquête.
 Il aurait mieux valu pour lui que les flics le chopent en premier.
Car c'est à peu prêt à ce moment qu'une légion d'Anonymous partent en guerre. Mais attention, pas une guerre de fillettes où on se contente de dire qu'on est pas content hein.
Non non, le gros truc punitif pour bien faire comprendre au gosse et à tous les autres qui voudraient suivre son idée que c'est pas bien. Mais alors pas bien DU TOUT.

Tout d'abord Anonymous enquête sur le mec qui remonte jusqu'à son Facebook, analyse des décors des photos avec la vidéo pour savoir si c'est bien le même marmot cagoulé, puis effectue une enquête de proximité qui finit par aboutir par l'obtention de l'adresse des parents.
Un coup de fil pour demander s'ils ont bien un gosse qui s'appelle Totor et un chat qui s'appelle Dusty. Réponse positive.
 Enfin pour préparer le coup de grâce, deux sites fleurissent afin de divulguer toutes les informations collectées à son sujet. Allant du numéro de mutuelle de la famille à l'adresse du site web du père (qui se fera ravager en quelques heures) en passant par les commentaires racistes du djeunz déposés sur youtube ou encore l'adresse de son école.

A ce moment, suffisamment d'infos sont réunies, Anonymous passe un coup de fil aux flics du coin et à la presse, histoire de bien forcer la main au destin malgré les "vices de procédure" évidents autour de l'affaire.
De cette manière la police débarque dans le domicile, sauve le chat qui à priori se faisait battre plutôt régulièrement.


 Happy end, et la presse relate les faits sans visiblement se rendre compte que la pauvre bête vient d'être sauvée par ceux qui pourraient être considérés comme les pires monstres du net.

 Comme quoi, quand Anonymous dit _"Don't fuck with our kittens!"_, il ne rigole pas du tout.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Madness

Rules 1 and 2 et rules 34 sur le chat !

----------


## Amishboy

Quelle bien belle histoire Kahn! Rien de mieux avant d'aller se coucher!

----------


## Lirian

Qui n'ont pas été violées.

----------


## Pangloss

Une bien belle histoire  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

Quelle belle histoire avec un happy end et tout.

 :Emo: 

Sont bien en fait ces mecs...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bof, ils auraient pu faire à l'autre engeance ce qu'il a fait vivre à son chat.

----------


## johnclaude

L'histoire ne dit pas s'il a touché la chatte à la voisine

----------


## Pangloss

> Bof, ils auraient pu faire à l'autre engeance ce qu'il a fait vivre à son chat.


Mouais ils l'on sacrément affiché lui et sa famille quand même, et durablement avec ça...

----------


## JackG2

Non mais surtout on apprends un truc la, on peut massacrer génocidé torturé n'importe quoi sur terre, mais JAMAIS, JAMAIS les CHATS!!!

C'est une race divine qu'on se le dise !

Sinon ca lui fera la teub au gamin, ya tellement d'humains qui meritent qu'on les tabassent  ::ninja:: ( a commencé par ceux qui vendent la fin de leurs jeux en DLC), il faut qu'il s'attaque a un chat.

----------


## Chipatama

OKAY, HI !
Sooo, my name is boxxy and ...

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

Faut pas rigoler avec 4 "it's caturday!" Chan

----------


## Gregouze

Enfin s'ils sont sur Internet les gars en question sont forcément pédophiles, il faut quand même le rappeler.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

And great justice was served.

----------


## merton

Ahah bravo à mes congénères (attardés) de 4chan. Les connaissant j'ai eu peur qu'il y ai plus que ça à l'encontre du gamin.

----------


## crazycow

"On 4 chan we liek kittys"
Phrase au combien de fois lues....

----------


## Tyler Durden

Putain je viens de voir les vidéos. Quel pauvre merde ce type.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

4chat quoi.

:zno:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar



----------


## Nelfe

J'avais pu voir la vidéo grâce à une copine qui avait rejoint un groupe contre cet abruti.

C'est bien le genre de cas où une justice expéditive à coup d'électrochoc dans les couilles me ferait plaisir pour un putain de con comme lui.

----------


## NitroG42

Putain, ca donne vraiment envie de lui éclater la gueule au mec...
Si ca l'amuse de taper des animaux qui sont 10 fois moins gros que lui, je pense que ca serait rigolo de voir comme il se débrouille contre un mec qui fait 3 fois son poids, et en muscle.
Ca m'amuserai.

----------


## Kegeruneku

EDIT : Auto-censure

----------


## Paoh

Bah les tchat sont solidaires, normal. Hum.

----------


## Louck

Ca va, la règle 1 et 2 sont toujours respecté  :tired: .

----------


## rafaruto69

:haha:  Bien fait au petit con écervelé !!

----------


## Ek-ZutWar



----------


## Sk-flown

> Enfin s'ils sont sur Internet les gars en question sont forcément pédophiles, il faut quand même le rappeler.


Oui c'est vrai, d'ailleurs moi-même je mange des enfants(mais pas des chats), quand j'arrive a en attraper un.




> Petit message perso qui ne sera probablement jamais lu par l'intéressé :
> 
> Dis toi petit con de 14 ans, si un jour tu me croises, tu signes ton arrêt de mort.
> Et crois moi, saw a côté ce sera une belle colonie de vacances !


Lulz!!!

----------


## O.Boulon

> Petit message perso qui ne sera probablement jamais lu par l'intéressé :
> 
> Dis toi petit con de 14 ans, si un jour tu me croises, tu signes ton arrêt de mort.
> Et crois moi, saw a côté ce sera une belle colonie de vacances !
> 
> EDIT: Impressionnant la rapidité d'action de 4chan, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils ne se moquent QUE de faits soit révolus, soit d'humains ...
> If you mess with animals, you mess with 4chan !!!


C'était le témoignage de notre expert-intellectuel.

----------


## Kegeruneku

Because grande gueule ( C ) !

Sans rire, désolé je m'emporte mais je me suis déja fait tabasser mon chien par un gamin aussi con que lui donc je réitère !!!

(Ek-ZutWar : ouh toussa rien que pour moi !! Go le poster sur /b/ maintenant !  ::P:  )

RE-EDIT: Cela dit si tout le monde était aussi impulsif que moi ... On est pas dans Judge Dredd hein !
Ca me débecte de voir que grace aux relations de papa-maman, il va s'en sortir avec une tape dans le dos ...

----------


## Raphyo

> RE-EDIT: Cela dit si tout le monde était aussi impulsif que moi ... On est pas dans Judge Dredd hein !
> .


Ouai bah méfie-toi hein...

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ca se trouve c'était de la légitime défense hein  :tired: .

----------


## Ekko

Rappelons que les animaux sont des humains aussi, hein, quand même. Moi j'ai pas de tigre en avatar mais j'aime les animaux, beaucoup plus que les humains, en fait  ::rolleyes::

----------


## the_wamburger

> EDIT: Impressionnant la rapidité d'action de 4chan, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils ne se moquent QUE de faits soit révolus, soit d'humains ...
> If you mess with animals, you mess with 4chan !!!



Un bon p'tit raid datant d'hier, qui devrait faire plaisir aux amateurs de pc (hu hu ::rolleyes:: ) :


Mais rien n'a jamais la force, la haine, l'inarrêtable fureur d'un raid sur un connard qui maltraite un chat.

Même si le raid "Save Dusty", il est vieux comme mes robes.  ::):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Petit message perso qui ne sera probablement jamais lu par l'intéressé :
> 
> Dis toi petit con de 14 ans, si un jour tu me croises, tu signes ton arrêt de mort.
> Et crois moi, saw a côté ce sera une belle colonie de vacances !


C'est pas parce qu'il le lira jamais que c'est légal  ::P:

----------


## DakuTenshi

Oulah malheureux, ne poste pas de lien vers Encyclopedia Dramatica s'il te plait, y'a du HC tous les deux mots.

----------


## Zebb

Cette histoire ne me faisait ni chaud ni froid à la lecture, mais voir la vidéo en question c'est autre chose  ::O:  Pour une fois que 4chan sert à quelque chose...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Un bon p'tit raid datant d'hier, qui devrait faire plaisir aux amateurs de pc (hu hu) :


Lulz:




> It's like the Crips and the Bloods joining together for the LA Riots.

----------


## the_wamburger

> Oulah malheureux, ne poste pas de lien vers Encyclopedia Dramatica s'il te plait, y'a du HC tous les deux mots.



Promis alors, j'importe le contenu plutôt !  ::):

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Promis alors, j'importe le contenu plutôt ! 
> http://images.encyclopediadramatica..../RaidChart.gif


Maintenant ils font aussi ça avec des filles qui ont rien fait à par montrer leur cul sur internet  :tired: .

----------


## zabuza

Quel gros connard ce gosse, putin, voilà le cas que ça va faire plus tard..
Quelle idée aussi de prévenir la police.. Enfin, bref.

----------


## the_wamburger

Jamais vu de raid à part sur une traînée genre GoddessMine... Et je pense que peu de gens auraient pu retenir une berserk nerdrage en étant exposé à ce genre de personne.  :tired:

----------


## gros_bidule

Ruuuuuuuuush sur le p'tit merdeux !!
C'est pas possible, il a dû être une couille atrophiée dans une vie antérieure, une tumeur, un bouton sur une fesse de marianne james, je sais pas... Un bousier ?

----------


## gripoil

C'est vraiment un sale mongolo le merdeux, décidément je suis fan de tous ce que peuvent se prendre dans la gueule tous ces gamins complètements atteints qui se jettent sur internet a poil et pensent être a l'abri des represailles.

Le pire c'est qu'on est jamais satisfait de ce qu'ils finissent par se prendre dans la gueule, que ce soit les lolzorz du phishing, les tarés du mmorpg, ou cet espece de connard encagoulé.

Voilà, ça m'fou la rage, parceque moi j'essaye d'être gentil avec mes chats et ils passent leurs journées a me snober ces enfoirés!  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

*We are anonymous. We are legion. We do not forgive. We do not forget. Expect us*

----------


## --Lourd--

A partir de maintenant promis je ne fais plus que de la péné anale.

----------


## Tiri

Ouais enfin c'est pas comme si c'était pas à la mode les vidéos qui montrent volontairement des scènes de violence. Sauf que là, il trouvait personne à taper plus faible que lui, donc il s'est rabattu sur un chat. Ca me donne envie de gerber ces vidéos du genre happy slapping.

----------


## Eklis

> C'est vraiment un sale mongolo le merdeux [...]


C'est pas _hyper_ bien choisi comme terme, "mongolo"...  ::(:

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, il a raison.
Dit trisomique. C'est plus poli...

----------


## Igloo

Je n'ai rien trouvé de choquant dans la vidéo, mon chat subit ça tout les matins.  ::o:

----------


## Lorenzo77

Quelqu'un a un lien vers la vidéo en question ?

----------


## El Gringo

Je tiens à rappeler que l'on ne tolère pas les messages agressifs de type "appel à la justice personnelle". Vous avez le droit d'haïr ce con mais si vous appelez à son tabassage, vous serez sanctionné parce que vous êtes très con vous aussi. Le far west c'est fini et pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas, c'est une bonne nouvelle.

----------


## the_wamburger

C'est pas pour rien cela dit qu'on appelle Internet la nouvelle frontière :
- lois floues
- personnalités et vies à (ré)inventer
- trucs bizarres et découvertes

----------


## El Gringo

Ben en tout cas ici nos règles sont bien définies et elles seront appliquées, vous êtes prévenus.

----------


## Igloo

> Quelqu'un a un lien vers la vidéo en question ?


Je t'en fais une tout à l'heure.




> Ben en tout cas ici nos règles sont bien définies et elles seront appliquées, vous êtes prévenus.


Oui mais je m'interroge sur le pourquoi avoir caché la raison de poster cette news : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le gamin ayant annoncé vouloir faire comme dans GTA 4.

----------


## O.Boulon

Lienvervidéo=ban.
Makemyday...

----------


## El Gringo

> Oui mais je m'interroge sur le pourquoi avoir caché la raison de poster cette news : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le gamin ayant annoncé vouloir faire comme dans GTA 4.


Ben la news elle est bien, je m'interroge surtout sur l'intérêt de tes commentaires sur ce sujet moi perso. Si t'as un truc à dire dis le, si tu viens juste pour faire de la provoc' abstient toi.

----------


## Fullmetal

Je suis choqué.
Mais vraiment, non pas par ça mais par ma réaction.
Par curiosité (vicieuse faut l'avouer) J'ai essayé de voir une vidéo ou il tabasse le chat mais j'ai craqué O_O J'AI CRAQUE.
J'suis capable de voir 2girls1cup, du Hentaï Rape Tentacles,toutes les images sur Rotten,des trucs sur la Shoa sans froncer le sourcil mais ça j'ai craqué avant la fin de la vidéo, j'ai fermé la page. 

Wtf..

----------


## Zombie-noclard

Mouais. Une affaire à classer entre la battle toad special pizza, les niggercops spotted, et celle du gosse de 16 ans poussé au suicide par une légion de /b/tards. :tired: 
Hail to the queen! ::lol:: 



> J'suis capable de voir 2girls1cup, du Hentaï Rape Tentacles,toutes les images sur Rotten,des trucs sur la Shoa sans froncer le sourcil mais ça j'ai craqué avant la fin de la vidéo, j'ai fermé la page.


For great justice!

----------


## Igloo

> Ben la news elle est bien, je m'interroge surtout sur l'intérêt de tes commentaires sur ce sujet moi perso. Si t'as un truc à dire dis le, si tu viens juste pour faire de la provoc' abstient toi.


C'est simple, les réactions de certains étant un peu surfaites je me suis dit que j'allais essayer de les détendre en plaçant de l'ironie. Malheureusement pour moi, on a prit ça pour de la "provoc'" apparemment.

----------


## Jean Pale

Perso je lui aurais envoyé des pizza 4 fromages.

----------


## Valkyr

> j'ai craqué O_O J'AI CRAQUE.
> J'suis capable de voir 2girls1cup, du Hentaï Rape Tentacles,toutes les images sur Rotten,des trucs sur la Shoa sans froncer le sourcil mais ça j'ai craqué avant la fin de la vidéo, j'ai fermé la page. 
> 
> Wtf..


Ah carrément  ::O:  Tu viens de me refroidir là...

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Cette histoire a au moins 6 mois, un peu bizarre d'en parler maintenant.

Sinon j'ai quand même une préférence pour la chinoise qui aimait écraser des tête de chatons avec des talons aiguilles. J'ai pas entendu parler de raids par contre.

Je pense qu'à terme, Youtube va remplacer les psychanalystes.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ca me rappelle la vidéo où des mecs brûlent un chat vivant enfermé dans une cage. Non, je ne mettrais pas de lien, y'a des limites même si les mecs le méritent  :tired:

----------


## Fullmetal

> Ca me rappelle la vidéo où des mecs brûlent un chat vivant enfermé dans une cage. Non, je ne mettrais pas de lien, y'a des limites même si les mecs le méritent


Y'a pas intérêt !  ::(:

----------


## Jean Pale

Je tiens à mon compte cette fois ci  ::ninja::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Mouais. Une affaire à classer entre la battle toad special pizza, les niggercops spotted, et celle du gosse de 16 ans poussé au suicide par une légion de /b/tards.
> Hail to the queen!
> 
> For great justice!


Ah le raid Battletoad c'était super drôle. Le must c'est quand même les 120 millions de votes pour Rick Ashely aux "MTV music awards" dans la catégorie "Best Act Ever".
Diamond Epic Win  :Cigare:

----------


## Jean Pale

Nigga stole my bike  :tired:  Again...

----------


## Fullmetal

Cette news ruined my night.

----------


## Jean Pale

And this thread will make your day http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=368112

----------


## Kegeruneku

::o:  l'équipe de nuit !!!
Last comment a 03h39 !!! Allez dormir !!! (y'en a qui sont obligés de rester debout a cause du boulot par contre  ::'(:  )

----------


## Jean Pale

Et d'autres qui sont au "chomâge". Dur de se dire que contrairement aux potes on est pas en vacances scolaires  ::sad::

----------


## gun

Putin, c'est beau ... Si seulement toute les injustices etaient punis aussi rapidement et proprement.

----------


## Dark Adrien

Ce qui est assez marrant c'est que cette justice personnelle et l'expédition punitive sont menées par un groupe qui par ailleurs laisse s'exprimer opinions et controverses douteuses sur son forum. Et je reste poli hein   ::O: 

Et le plus grave c'est que dans l'immense majorité des réactions ici (mais j'imagine aussi partout où cette news est sortie) c'est que tout le monde préfère maudire le gamin qui joue à Guitar Hero avec son chat.  ::huh:: 

C'était un message du CCC.  :tired:

----------


## Louck

> Putin, c'est beau ... Si seulement toute les injustices etaient punis aussi rapidement et proprement.


C'est vrai que ca fait un peu trop ...



Zorrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooo §§§§§§§§§§§§§§

----------


## Nemesis666

Impressionnant quand même  ::o:  comme quoi avec un peu de recherche personne n'est anonyme sur le net  ::o:  ... Bouuuh ça fait froid dans le dos :D !

----------


## Steroids

Impossible de regarder la video en entier perso, quel sale con..  ::(:

----------


## Eklis

> Oui, il a raison.
> Dit trisomique. C'est plus poli...


Oui bon, il est vrai, ma réponse était pas _hyper_ bien choisie non plus.  ::|:

----------


## Super_Newbie

Heu le gamin a 14 ans... Ce qu'il fait est cruel, débile mais ça reste un gamin de 14 ans perturbé. De là à vouloir l'exterminer, il y a un pas qu'il ne faudrait pas franchir. De plus, c'est bien joli les enquêtes sur Internet mais s'attaquer à la famille du merdeux, ce n'est pas non plus très subtil comme réaction.

----------


## Jean Pale

La famille subit à cause du gamin >> le gamin subit. Bientôt ça va rager, le gosse n'est pas responsable c'est ça ? Faut pas déconner, le gosse est débile, la famille aussi pour avoir un gosse aussi con.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Heu non, légalement il est pas responsable. Il est con mais je vois pas en quoi sa famille devrait subir l'opprobre publique.

----------


## Jean Pale

La famille ? Ben elle a la responsabilité sur le gosse. S'il est si con, la famille y est pour quelque chose, z'allez pas me faire croire qu'il est atteint d'une maladie rare non ?

----------


## hellsing

Quitte à parler d'une vieille histoire, vous parlez pas de boxy qui a foutu un dawa monstre sur 4chan?

----------


## znokiss

Euh, pour ceux que ça intéresse, y'a le film "Notre Pain Quotidien", sur les dessous de l'industrie agro-alimentaire... Ceux qui sont stressés avec un chat pourront voir que des tonnes de vaches et autres animaux subissent le même genre de traitement, sauf que c'est légal.

Bon, c'est hors sujet, mais ceci est un message à caractère informatif, etc....

----------


## gun

Bon y a aussi pleins de chats écrasés sur la route par des gros cons hein. A l'heure où vous lisez ces lignes déjà 6 chats viennent de passer sous les roues et se trainent juste avec les pattes avant vers une planque où crever.

La torture de chat c'est plutôt un truc fait par les gamins en bas âge je crois, me souviens que mon voisin pendait son chat par la queue. Et qu'un gamin d'à côté l'a mis dans la machine a laver.. C'est bête un chat ça devrait fuir les humains. Bon c'est Youtube on va en avoir de plus en plus des saloperies. On y voit déjà bien la guerre/accidents/attentats et des gens déchiquetées c'est pas mieux, messieurs. Ce serait bien quelques lois là-dessus un peu plus pointue, j'entends le partage de vidéos en stream etc. Super GMB à l'aide !

----------


## Super_Newbie

> La famille ? Ben elle a la responsabilité sur le gosse. S'il est si con, la famille y est pour quelque chose, z'allez pas me faire croire qu'il est atteint d'une maladie rare non ?


Ok alors c'est la justice qui doit mettre son nez dedans et non pas un glandu qui se prend pour Zorro derrière son écran et qui sabote le site du père, fout la photo de la barraque sur le Net etc... S'il était vraiment un justicier masqué, il se serait contenté d'appeler les flics avec les renseignements glanés. Mais non, on est sur 4chan les gars, hein! Aller, on va pourrir la vie d'une famille juste parce que "don't mess with catz, lulz!". Par contre, quand un Anonymous nous gratifie d'une photo bien Pedobear sur le /b/ alors là pas de raid, au contraire faut pas toucher 4chan et sa liberté d'expression.

----------


## Jean Pale

Gné ? Ils sont cons, mais ils ont probablement mieux agis (agit, agits, agii, agy, aji) que la police locale.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Ha ben oui c'est sûr que la police locale à que ça à foutre que de traquer les gamins qui battent leur chats. Je dis pas qu'ils sont mauvais mais qu'un appel aux flics auraient suffit.

----------


## Mozgus

Ces mecs se branlent sur du gore, du cp (child porn) et se marrent comme des gorets pour des histoires de viols et de meurtre... Néanmoins, on ne touche pas aux chats, c'est quand même révolta The Game.

----------


## Pangloss

> Bon y a aussi pleins de chats écrasés sur la route par des gros cons hein. A l'heure où vous lisez ces lignes déjà 6 chats viennent de passer sous les roues et se trainent juste avec les pattes avant vers une planque où crever.


Bien d'accord. Maintenant le gros con qui écrase un chat ne va pas se filmer en train de le faire et mettre ça sur youtube tout fièrement. C'est peut être abusé ce qu'ils ont fait sur 4chan, mais c'était pas totalement immérité.

Pis au moins le gamin ne devrait plus trop polluer le net avec des vidéos de tortures d'animaux...

----------


## zeblob

Elle est bien loin l'époque ou 4chan pouvait rire de tout (même de zippocat)...

----------


## Jean Pale

La police locale elle branle rien, alors si des mecs motivés font la loi, ça ne me révolte en aucun cas.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Elle est bien loin l'époque ou 4chan pouvait rire de tout (même de zippocat)...


Je pense que c'est sa vocation et elle doit le rester. Maintenant, que va répondre la communauté 4chan aux ligues de vertus qui voudront faire fermer le site à cause d'une photo pédophile, nazi ou cruelle? "Nan mais nous c'est pas pareil, c'est juste pour rigoler...."
4chan qui devient la police du web, on aura tout vu.

----------


## touriste

"we are Legion"

----------


## Super_Newbie

> La police locale elle branle rien, alors si des mecs motivés font la loi, ça ne me révolte en aucun cas.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Par contre, quand un Anonymous nous gratifie d'une photo bien Pedobear sur le /b/ alors là pas de raid, au contraire faut pas toucher 4chan et sa liberté d'expression.


Ben non.

Anonymous à fait un raid identique pour un pédophile du nom de Chris Forcand. D'ailleurs il doit moisir en tôle maintenant.


Mais ça ne veut pas dire que 4chan est super clean hein, mais juste qu'ils ne font pas QUE des raids pour sauver des chats.

----------


## Zepolak

> la police locale elle branle rien, alors si des mecs motivés font la loi, ça ne me révolte en aucun cas.


Ouais !

 :tired:

----------


## Pangloss

> Mais ça ne veut pas dire que 4chan est super clean hein, mais juste qu'ils ne font pas QUE des raids pour sauver des chats.


Faut quand même bien reconnaitre que c'est des tarés qui attendent que les modos dorment pour poser du cp... Moyen quand même.
Mais l'histoire est marrante...

----------


## Shazam@dn

> Ben non.
> 
> Anonymous à fait un raid identique pour un pédophile du nom de Chris Forcand. D'ailleurs il doit moisir en tôle maintenant.
> 
> 
> Mais ça ne veut pas dire que 4chan est super clean hein, mais juste qu'ils ne font pas QUE des raids pour sauver des chats.


Chris, c'était avant tout parce qu'il s'agissait d'un catho pratiquant .. Sans le 'brb church' du milieu de la convo jamais il n'aurait eu de problème. Pis merde quoi, r1&2 ça signifie plus rien pour personne ? Monde de merde.

----------


## Jean Pale

Jvois pas le soucis, elle vous touche la bite la police locale ?

----------


## Teocali

En gros, 4Chan est a la PETA ce qu'est l'IRA est au Sinn Féin, les explosifs en moins... Encore que...

Teocali, fan

----------


## Shamanix

Rhoooo, c'est du joyeux félin ça ! Hein Madame ? ^^
Sérieux, je dit chapeau bas, au mecs du fofo qui ont permis de sauver le bestiaux, comme quoi, les fofo a politique anarchique sa peut avoir de bon coter aussi.

Nan, puis faut quand même avoir un grave problème d'équilibre psychologique pour en arriver a tabasser son chat (ou alors qu'il est piquer la bouffe du gosse une fois de trop dans son assiette, va savoir... ^^).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6d24...8d93ecc092.jpg


Je demande des dommages et intérêts pour exploitaion non autorisé de mon image  :tired:

----------


## ToasT

Old story is old.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

En ce moment même j'ai envie de génocider les 7 chatons de ma colloc' qui m'ont réveillé et qui depuis braillent sur un rythme monotone et incessant :

----------


## Bebealien

Marrant, dès que tu fais un sujet sur 4chan, tout le monde débarque. 

Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 98 (38 membre(s) et 60 invité(s))

----------


## Grigri

Epique. Belle fin.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Marrant, dès que tu fais un sujet sur 4chan, tout le monde débarque. 
> 
> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 98 (38 membre(s) et 60 invité(s))


Dont toi  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est marrant, ça me sert à m'entrainer à faire des sous-titres à la con à la 4chan. Mais comme j'ai aucune intention d'aller là-bas c'est useless.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ben je suis le seul a trouver que c'est abusé la justice Zorro? Et que détruire une famille pour une vidéo de maltraitance animale par un gamin c'est un peu n'importe quoi ou un peu disproportionné?
En plus 4chan moi je comprend pas c'est trop lulz g33k powa pour moi.

PostStation : J'aime les chats, ne maltraitez pas vos chat, tabassez vos gamins plutôt.
(Attention ceci est a prendre au second degré).

----------


## Guest62019

> Ben je suis le seul a trouver que c'est abusé la justice Zorro? Et que détruire une famille pour une vidéo de maltraitance animale par un gamin c'est un peu n'importe quoi ou un peu disproportionné?
> En plus 4chan moi je comprend pas c'est trop lulz g33k powa pour moi.
> 
> PostStation : J'aime les chats, ne maltraitez pas vos chat, tabassez vos gamins plutôt.
> (Attention ceci est a prendre au second degré).


+1
Le gamin a beau être un con fini, c'est pas à 4Chan de faire ça (et je renvoie ceux qui pensent que les citoyens peuvent se substituer à la justice aux meilleurs moments de la milice française). Je suis pas contre ce genre de procédés pour un pédophile mais là c'est un chat, pas un humain.
Par contre, j'adore 4Chan  ::P:

----------


## Erokh

> Cette histoire ne me faisait ni chaud ni froid à la lecture, mais voir la vidéo en question c'est autre chose  Pour une fois que 4chan sert à quelque chose...


J'hésite: ma curiosité me pousse à chercher cette vidéo, mais j'ai peur de ce que je vais y voir  ::unsure::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar



----------


## BourrinDesBois

> +1
> Le gamin a beau être un con fini, c'est pas à 4Chan de faire ça (et je renvoie ceux qui pensent que les citoyens peuvent se substituer à la justice aux meilleurs moments de la milice française)
> Par contre, j'adore 4Chan


+2 

Ah mais attend j'appelle je previens 4chan je crois que quelqu'un cache des juifs  ::O: 

Par contre j'adore pas 4Chan c'est toujours la même chose en plus l'anglais et le langage g33k je suis un n00bzorus là dedans. Mais bon il en faut pour tout les gouts.
Par contre les totos qui jouent les justiciers masqués sous couvert d'anonymat  :ouaiouai: 

---------- Post ajouté à 09h47 ----------




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/727...687a36e3db.jpg


Dommage loge pas en avatar  ::P: , pardon de contredire tout le monde, c'est juste par anticonformisme primaire bien sur.

----------


## Daweed

4chan c'est la solution pour Hadopi

----------


## BourrinDesBois

A ce moment ça ne me choquerait dans le sens où ça serait une forme de protestation de citoyens contre une loi qu'ils jugent comme portant atteinte à leurs droits fondamentaux.

----------


## Cooking Momo

Cette histoire est terrifiante, pour le pauv' minou mais surtout pour ces histoire de 'raids'. 

Imaginez être la cible de la violence aveugle d'un groupe d'internautes oscillant entre pré et post-puberté. 
Genre tous les skyblogs se retournant contre vous.

 ::wacko::

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Rules 1 and 2 et rules 34 sur le chat !


Non, elles ne s'appliquent qu'en cas d'invasion  ::|: 

Sinon 4chan c'est pas forcément du langage de geek, ils ont leur dialecte mais ça reste intelligible pour le tout-venant. Par contre pour passer d'intelligible à compréhensible il faut pas mal s'y connaitre en culture du net... Mais bon, pour une image marrante là-bas y a 5 photos de camwhores (= pétasses à webcam), 10 photos de porn quand c'est pas du child porn (non cautionné sur le board mais bon, avec l'anonymat ça attire forcément d'authentiques malades mentaux), récemment y a même eu un gars qui s'est filé en pleins ébats... Avec son chien  ::huh:: 

Quant à ceux qui s'étonnent de la violence qui peut y être atteinte, bah foule+anonymat, forcément autant d'impunité ça donne des situations extrêmes... Surtout que certains sont pas mal calés quand il s'agit de faire la chasse aux infos personnelles. Enfin la période où ils faisaient chier les scientologues était marrante.

----------


## Guest62019

> A ce moment ça ne me choquerait dans le sens où ça serait une forme de protestation de citoyens contre une loi qu'ils jugent comme portant atteinte à leurs droits fondamentaux.


BIen sûr, contre une loi c'est légitime, c'est ni plus ni moins comme tu dis une forme de protestation ou de manifestation.
Contre un individu, ça ressemble beaucoup plus à un lynchâge.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Imaginez être la cible de la violence aveugle d'un groupe d'internautes oscillant entre pré et post-puberté.


Si tu ne la connais pas encore, je te recommande l'histoire de boxxy, assez édifiante dans le genre...

----------


## getcha

Ouais c'est assez terrifiant les commentaires de cette news qui soutiennent le lynchage d'un mineur à cause d'un chat (!), voire même des menaces physiques sur un gamin de 14 ans, le tout bien caché derrière son clavier.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

4chan c'est l'un des forums les plus fréquentés au monde. Et vu que la modération est tolérante, c'est normale que ça parte dans tous les sens.

Pis bon c'est pas vraiment UNE communauté. 

La navigation et la mise en page est vraiment trop chiante. De toute façon on peu trouver le meilleur de ce forum sur d'autres sites comme ED par exemple.

----------


## Guest62019

> Ouais c'est assez terrifiant les commentaires de cette news qui soutiennent le lynchage d'un mineur à cause d'un chat (!), voire même des menaces physiques sur un gamin de 14 ans, le tout bien caché derrière son clavier.


Nan mais tu comprends les chats c'est trop KawaIII, lui c'est qu'un gros con, en plus il a 14 ans ça doit être un émo, et il est américain alors j't'en parle pas...
C'est beau les gens qui se croient juges, jury et exécuteurs....

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Ouais c'est assez terrifiant les commentaires de cette news qui soutiennent le lynchage d'un mineur à cause d'un chat (!), voire même des menaces physiques sur un gamin de 14 ans, le tout bien caché derrière son clavier.


En même temps, le gamin qui s'en prend à un chat incapable de se défendre, toutes proportions gardées c'est pas bien glorieux non plus... Je suis d'accord sur le fait que la riposte est allée trop loin, notamment attaquer le site web du père qui est une connerie sans nom, et dévoiler les numéros de téléphone et tout. Le mec aurait été majeur et vivant seul encore... Là ça implique les parents qui n'y sont pour rien si leur fils est un étron sur pattes. 
Maintenant, à choisir entre ça et l'impunité pour le petit con (ne rêvons pas, l'affaire aurait été classée sans suite par la police), mon amour des chats me fait préférer la première solution, même si je ne la cautionne que très partiellement.

----------


## Guest62019

Donc ton amour pour les chats te fais ignorer les lois ? Un simple signalement de la vidéo à la police aurait suffi.

----------


## getcha

> mon amour des chats me fait préférer la première solution.


La justice n'a pas d'yeux, encore moins de coeur. Ton post prone l'injustice et la vengeance parce que tu trouve un chat mignon ???

----------


## Maxwell

J'ai pas tout lu les commentaires, mais j'avais eu vent de cette histoire y'a quelques mois et cet article est en deça de la vérité: toute la famille a eu la vie littéralement pourrie, voire foutue en l'air à cause de ça.




> The news media caught wind of the story, and then local police started getting inundated with calls from all around the world. Businesses in town got the same treatment including a number that weren't involved in any way due to the wrong information being spread online. Oddly, the police response to this was to politely ask people to stop as they might "stalk the wrong person."
> 
> The cat was taken out of the home. The abuser and his brother (also in the video) were charged by the local cops.
> 
> Debate rages to this day as to whether Anonymous went too far, since they tend to not apply this much righteous rage or sympathy to actual human beings.


Plus d'info et d'autres cas similaires par la, en number two.

----------


## Guest62019

Putain, tout ceux qui trouve l'action d'Anonymous bien et normale, lisez l'histoire de Zhang Ya sur le lien de Maxwell

----------


## Lang0chat

Il est pas pret de recommencer ce sale gosse  :Cigare:

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Putain, tout ceux qui trouve l'action d'Anonymous bien et normale, lisez l'histoire de Zhang Ya sur le lien de Maxwell


C'est celle qui a 

Spoiler Alert! 


écrasé un chat sous sa chaussure (à talon)?



Celle-là franchement, ils l'auraient poussée au suicide j'aurais crié au génie.

Edit: ah non j'ai confondu. Là celle-ci c'était incompréhensible, juste une pauvre fille qui voulait se rendre intéressante, comme on en trouve des milliers sur le net.

Et sinon oui j'ai bien conscience que toutes ces expéditions punitives sont pas du tout légales, mais la cruauté envers les animaux j'y peux rien, ça me fait tiquer et j'aime bien que les responsables en prennent plein la gueule, quitte à ce que ce soit de la justice de foule. 

Après oui, un message à la police ou à une SPA locale aurait été bien plus adapté. Mais les mecs sont bien trop contents de se défouler sous couvert d'anonymat pour laisser ça à d'autres... Surtout qu'ils n'ont en général aucune confiance en la justice civile.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h16 ----------

Sinon, une image qui résume tout le paradoxe de /b/

----------


## Guest62019

> Et sinon oui j'ai bien conscience que toutes ces expéditions punitives sont pas du tout légales, mais la cruauté envers les animaux j'y peux rien, ça me fait tiquer et j'aime bien que les responsables en prennent plein la gueule, quitte à ce que ce soit de la justice de foule.


Ben j'aimerais pas vivre dans ton monde où le lynchage est autorisé. C'est grave et dangereux. Une nouvelle forme de chasse aux sorcières (que l'on aimait bien brûler pour leurs prétendus "vols de chats"...).

----------


## Vacnor

Je suis quand même bien content de voir l'amour que portent les gens à la justice populaire. Hélas, la plupart oublient bien vite tout principes quand il s'agit de Thomas Shipp.

(Attention, un certain second degrés se dégage de ce message)

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Et sinon oui j'ai bien conscience que toutes ces expéditions punitives sont pas du tout légales, mais la cruauté envers les animaux j'y peux rien, ça me fait tiquer et j'aime bien que les responsables en prennent plein la gueule, quitte à ce que ce soit de la justice de foule. 
> Après oui, un message à la police ou à une SPA locale aurait été bien plus adapté. Mais les mecs sont bien trop contents de se défouler sous couvert d'anonymat pour laisser ça à d'autres... Surtout qu'ils n'ont en général aucune confiance en la justice civile.
> http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._5563756_n.jpg


Ouais mais ton image résume parfaitement ma pensé.

----------


## Cooking Momo

> Si tu ne la connais pas encore, je te recommande l'histoire de boxxy, assez édifiante dans le genre...


Je vais google-iser tout ça, merci




> Putain, tout ceux qui trouve l'action d'Anonymous bien et normale,lisez l'histoire de Zhang Ya sur le lien de Maxwell


Ouais, et imaginez une foule en train de piétiner quelqu'un, ou en plus drôle, Sacré Graal avec 'burn the witch'; et vous aurez une idée de l'effet que cette histoire me fait.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

"Là ça implique les parents qui n'y sont pour rien si leur fils est un étron sur pattes. "

Non c'est bien connu voyons, les parents n'y sont pour rien dans l'éducation de leur enfant, et l'apprentissage de choses aussi futiles que la morale ou la non-torture d'un être vivant...


Sérieux quoi, relisez-vous de temps en temps. Les parents ont plus que mérité ce qui leur arrive.

----------


## Daweed

> Donc ton amour pour les chats te fais ignorer les lois ? Un simple signalement de la vidéo à la police aurait suffi.


YA POURTANT TANT D'HOMME POLITIQUE QUI IGNORE LES LOI il doivent aimer les p'tit chat c'est pour ca.
4chan demontre la force que peut atteindre une communauté lié par internet. Et ce n'est que le debut. 'No "I" in a team"
A quand un bureau de recrutement virtuel pour former une armée de virtuorevolutionar  :B):

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Ben j'aimerais pas vivre dans ton monde où le lynchage est autorisé. C'est grave et dangereux. Une nouvelle forme de chasse aux sorcières (que l'on aimait bien brûler pour leurs prétendus "vols de chats"...).


Moi c'est dans ton monde de raccourcis faciles que j'aimerais pas vivre... Je le répète, je cautionne pas le lynchage. Juste que dans ce cas précis, je trouve que c'était mieux que rien. Après, peut-être que s'ils avaient laissé la vraie justice suivre son cours y aurait pas eu rien, et ç'aurait été bien mieux ainsi.

C'est comme quand un putain de gamin hurle dans un bus pendant 30mn sans que les parents bougent et qu'un mec excédé finit par lui coller une tarte, c'est totalement inapproprié (et sans doute même pas légal) de la part du mec mais sur le coup ça fait quand même bien plaisir à voir.

----------


## Guest62019

> Les parents ont plus que mérité ce qui leur arrive.


Putain qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas lire. Ton gamin c'est pas un robot que tu programmes, certains ont beau avoir la meilleure éducation du monde, ce sont des connards irresponsables finis. C'est à ça que sert la justice et le processus d'enquête, à mesurer objectivement la responsabilité de chacun. Hors là, pas d'enquête, juste une justice arbitraire, rebienvenue sous l'Ancien Régime

---------- Post ajouté à 11h32 ----------




> Moi c'est dans ton monde de raccourcis faciles que j'aimerais pas vivre... Je le répète, je cautionne pas le lynchage. Juste que dans ce cas précis, je trouve que c'était mieux que rien. Après, peut-être que s'ils avaient laissé la vraie justice suivre son cours y aurait pas eu rien, et ç'aurait été bien mieux ainsi.
> 
> C'est comme quand un putain de gamin hurle dans un bus pendant 30mn sans que les parents bougent et qu'un mec excédé finit par lui coller une tarte, c'est totalement inapproprié (et sans doute même pas légal) de la part du mec mais sur le coup ça fait quand même bien plaisir à voir.


Sauf qu'il faut se méfier des choses "qui font bien plaisir à voir sur le coup", et penser un peu plus à la conséquence de ce genre d'actes.

----------


## meg

Ok, c'est bien mignon votre débat là sur la justice de foule les lynchages et tout... Mais au final, faut regarder les faits : le merdeux à tabassé un chat, filmé et diffusé le truc.
C'est objectivement condamnable.
Après la façon dont c'est fait peut être jugée et appréciée différemment selon un point de vue particulier (culture, époque etc...)

Mais au final, tu fais nimp, faut assumer. Faut prendre en compte que la riposte peut être à l'image du monde dans lequel on vit. Un monde de merde ou des gars tabassent des chats et en font des videos.

Un bébé labrador, je dis pas, voir même un bébé tout court. Mais pas un chat merde ! On est pas des sauvages !

----------


## getcha

> "Là ça implique les parents qui n'y sont pour rien si leur fils est un étron sur pattes. "
> 
> Non c'est bien connu voyons, les parents n'y sont pour rien dans l'éducation de leur enfant, et l'apprentissage de choses aussi futiles que la morale ou la non-torture d'un être vivant...
> 
> 
> Sérieux quoi, relisez-vous de temps en temps. Les parents ont plus que mérité ce qui leur arrive.


C'est vrai que c'est très pédagogiques comme méthode le lynchage et l'humiliation, je comprends pas pourquoi on fait pas ça à l'école encore. Genre aux morveux qui enlevent les pattes des insectes, qui pissent dans les fourmilières ou pire encore qui font fumer des crapauds !

----------


## Vacnor

Vous êtes vraiment flippant, vous trippez tous sur 1984 mais vous vous en faite le principal écho. Rappellez vous des enfants qui dénoncent leurs parents, des voisins qui se dénoncent, du peuple qui veille.
Flippant, vraiment.

----------


## Guest62019

> Ok, c'est bien mignon votre débat là sur la justice de foule les lynchages et tout... Mais au final, faut regarder les faits : le merdeux à tabassé un chat, filmé et diffusé le truc.
> C'est objectivement condamnable.
> Après la façon dont c'est fait peut être jugée et appréciée différemment selon un point de vue particulier (culture, époque etc...)
> 
> Mais au final, tu fais nimp, faut assumer. Faut prendre en compte que la riposte peut être à l'image du monde dans lequel on vit. Un monde de merde ou des gars tabassent des chats et en font des videos.
> 
> Un bébé labrador, je dis pas, voir même un bébé tout court. Mais pas un chat merde ! On est pas des sauvages !


Nan mais ça fait longtemps (et heureusement) que notre modèle de justice ne fonctionne plus au Talion hein.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h35 ----------




> Vous êtes vraiment flippant, vous trippez tous sur 1984 mais vous vous en faite le principal écho. Rappellez vous des enfants qui dénoncent leurs parents, des voisins qui se dénoncent, du peuple qui veille.
> Flippant, vraiment.


Ouais d'ailleurs je me casse de ce topic.
L'enfer est vraiment pavé de bonnes intentions.

----------


## Anon4782

Tout est assez pathétique dans cette histoire.
La violence gratuite contre un animal est à peu près du même niveau que les justiciers du dimanche. 

Enfin, un môme de 14 ans et sa famille, même si c'est un futur psychopathe, est toujours plus humain que des adultes (ou presque) qui s'acharnent contre un enfant et sa famille pour...un chat.

Sérieusement. J'aime les animaux. Vraiment.
Mais ça reste de simples bêtes. On en tue tous les jours des centaines de milliers et bien souvent on jette la viande à la poubelle.

Comment on peut trouver noble de s'acharner à plusieurs sur un enfant même s'il a fait un truc dégueulasse? Et vouloir punir à ce point sans réfléchir à la situation ce n'est pas au moins aussi pervers que de la cruauté envers un animal?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non mais attendez les gars dans un état de droit on ne rend pas la justice soi-même et là j'aimerai que GMB me donne sont point de vu. Où est GMB quand le petit peuple a besoin de lui? :D

----------


## LI_In4TIC

Boxxy c'est elle, et effectivement ça avait fait tout un pataquès comme maintenant. Elle n'avait rien mérité en tout cas. Quant au mome en question ici, lui je suis partagé.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Sérieusement. J'aime les animaux. Vraiment.
> Mais ça reste de simples bêtes. On en tue tous les jours des centaines de milliers et bien souvent on jette la viande à la poubelle.


Nan mais c'est un forum de végétarien, tu comprends, on touche pas aux animaux sauf dans le big mac  ::P:

----------


## Jean Pale

Elle est bonne, elle a quel âge ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest62019

> Nan mais c'est un forum de végétarien, tu comprends, on touche pas aux animaux sauf dans le big mac


Ca tu t'en fous, les vaches elles sont pas kawai.

----------


## Spartan

> Nan mais ça fait longtemps (et heureusement) que notre modèle de justice ne fonctionne plus au Talion hein.


T'en es bien sûr ?  :tired:

----------


## Guest62019

> T'en es bien sûr ?


La guillotine fonctionne encore chez nous ?

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la question, on ferme ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ca tu t'en fous, les vaches elles sont pas kawai.


La seule raison pour laquelle on ne mange pas les chats c'est que c'est pas bon. :tired: 

---------- Post ajouté à 10h45 ----------




> Je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la question, on ferme ?


T'es modérateur toi maintenant? :tired:

----------


## Tetram

Impressionnant le débat, et inquiétant surtout. Ceux qui sont contents du lynchage réalisent-ils que c'est une réaction "oeil pour oeil" complètement idiote ? Que votre réaction est tout aussi barbare que les actions du mec ?

Vous vous rappelez l'affaire Outreau ? Vous savez, ces 17 personnes qui se seraient certainement fait lynché si on suivait votre raisonnement. Ben oui, c'est des monstres, faut les tuer, bla bla bla...

Si la justice et la loi existe, c'est justement pour éviter la vindicte populaire qui fait n'importe quoi ! Je pourrais cité aussi cette histoire dans un village du Périgord ou un mec avait été désigné coupable de collusion avec l'Allemagne et qui s'est fait lynché puis mangé (oui oui) par la population locale...

Bref, reprennez un minimum vos esprits et réflechissez un minimum avant de vous comporter comme des barbares sous le prétexte fallacieux que le môme irresponsable était un barbare.

----------


## Guest62019

Bien vu le parallèle avec Outreau  :;):

----------


## Spartan

> La guillotine fonctionne encore chez nous ?


Il y a plein de façon de casser des gens. Tout plein.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Euh, je me fais coter au post 56 alors que ce n'est pas moi qui ai dit ça. Gringo va peut être prendre des points par lui même pour vengeance personnelle ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gregouze

On laisse mourir des gens de faim tous les jours dans [insérer un pays d'Afrique], donc tout acte de moindre mesure ne peut décemment pas être condamnable?

Pour le gamin, il a cherché la médiatisation, il l'a trouvée, ainsi que ses conséquences. 

Les mecs ne sont pas non plus aller poser des webcams chez lui pour voir si jamais il mettait pas un coup de latte dans son chat de temps en temps (qui ne l'a pas fait?). Les mecs aurait dû se contenter d'informer la police mais en groupe on est toujours un peu con.

Ça aura au moins peut-être le mérite de servir de leçon a de futurs oppresseurs de félins en herbe qui prendront bien garde à ne pas enregistrer leurs exactions.

----------


## Jeremy

> OKAY, HI !
> Sooo, my name is boxxy and ...


Boxxy !

----------


## Guest62019

> Pour le gamin, il a cherché la médiatisation, il l'a trouvée, ainsi que ses conséquences. .


Et ses parents ? Ils l'ont cherché la médiatisation ?

----------


## Tetram

Je dirais que même s'il a cherché la médiatisation, il ne mérite pas un tel châtiment...

Je pense que c'est désespéré Captain Dread : les forumeurs de CanardPC ne sont malheureusement pas tous aussi intelligent que le magasine éponyme...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Z'avaient qu'a pas avoir une saloperie de chat  ::ninja:: 






Bon sinon c'est bien marrant tout ce pataquès pour "rien": ça m'amuse toujours autant de voir les gens réagir promptement au tabassage d'animaux (que je ne cautionne pas, merci, j'adore les bêtes) et ne pas s'efafroucher plus que çà de la cruauté dont les humains font preuve entre eux.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Sauf qu'il faut se méfier des choses "qui font bien plaisir à voir sur le coup", et penser un peu plus à la conséquence de ce genre d'actes.


Sur ce point on est bien d'accord.

Après le parallèle avec Outreau, moui... Il est audacieux quand même. Là on parle d'un gamin que tout accâble, et qui en plus vient s'en vanter sur Youtube, donc a priori pour obtenir l'approbation du peuple ou pour provoquer délibérément. A partir de là je me contenterai de citer les MC Warriors: "Tu l'as voulu, tu l'as eu". Il aurait pu tomber sur une association de défense des animaux qui aurait fait un procès aux parents, pas de bol il est tombé sur 4chan alias "the angry mob". C'est ça aussi internet...




> Non c'est bien connu voyons, les parents n'y sont pour rien dans l'éducation de leur enfant, et l'apprentissage de choses aussi futiles que la morale ou la non-torture d'un être vivant...


Mais encore aurait-il fallu qu'ils sachent! Je pense pas que le gamin se vantait de martyriser le chat familial. Et personnellement mes parents m'ont jamais appris à ne pas tabasser les animaux, sans doute parce qu'ils estimaient que c'était évident à moins d'être le roi des cons.

Sinon, un autre article sur le même sujet, que j'ai lu pas plus tard qu'il y a une semaine: http://bienbienbien.net/2009/03/27/4...godwin-inside/

----------


## Anon4782

Je me demande si le truc le plus horrible dans cette histoire n'est ps que la morale s'insinue partout.
Je ne connais pas très bien 4chan, mais ça m'avait l'air d'être un espace de déconnade à plein tubes où on pouvait faire n'importe quoi sans être jugé.

Bien sûr la pédophilie et la torture des animaux ça va trop loin. Mais rien ne justifie une cabale contre un enfant.

Comme toujours les pires psychopathes veulent se racheter une virginité en brandissant leur morale et en érigeant des principes (et là on atteint des sommets dans le ridicule, que Brigitte Bardot ne renieraient pas). On les reconnait facilement ils finissent toujours par traquer les gens sur le net, on en a ici aussi.

----------


## Gregouze

> Et ses parents ? Ils l'ont cherché la médiatisation ?


Bah je les blâme pas, ou alors juste leur patrimoine génétique. Ils sont victimes aussi des conséquences de la connerie de leur môme d'abord, et ensuite de la vindicte aveugle et facile d'Anonymous.

----------


## Daweed

> Je dirais que même s'il a cherché la médiatisation, il ne mérite pas un tel châtiment...
> 
> Je pense que c'est désespéré Captain Dread : les forumeurs de CanardPC ne sont malheureusement pas tous aussi intelligent que le magasine éponyme...


'tin ayez on a trouvé l'Elite![/QUOTE]

----------


## Lang0chat

> C'est vrai que c'est très pédagogiques comme méthode le lynchage et l'humiliation, je comprends pas pourquoi on fait pas ça à l'école encore. Genre aux morveux qui enlevent les pattes des insectes, qui pissent dans les fourmilières ou pire encore qui font fumer des crapauds !


Tain j'aurais pris cher, pauvres limaces  :Emo:

----------


## edenwars

Racisme+Homophobie+agressivité=Instaban.

----------


## Spartan

> Bon sinon c'est bien marrant tout ce pataquès pour "rien": ça m'amuse toujours autant de voir les gens réagir promptement au tabassage d'animaux (que je ne cautionne pas, merci, j'adore les bêtes) et ne pas s'efafroucher plus que çà de la cruauté dont les humains font preuve entre eux.


Ça c'est la vieille idée manichéenne (et hélas répandue) qui veut que les animaux sont des êtres purs et innocents alors que les humains, quoi qu'il puisse leur arriver, l'ont bien cherché alors pourquoi pleurer sur leur sort...

Une façon de voir le monde bien simpliste, n'est-il pas ?

----------


## hellsing

La vindicte populaire ça défoule un bon coup, mais ce n'est en aucun cas 'juste'.

Le peuple n'a pas a se rendre justice, car il n'est pas fait pour ça.
Les sentiments n'ont rien a faire dans l'exécution de la justice.

Sinon c'est juste se rabaisser au niveau du coupable.

----------


## Guest62019

Sinon Daweed, à part les insultes et les commentaites "humoristisques" peux-tu nous faire l'honneur de nous dévoiler ton avis ?

----------


## Daweed

> Sinon Daweed, à part les insultes et les commentaites "humoristisques" peux-tu nous faire l'honneur de nous dévoiler ton avis ?


Quel insulte?

----------


## claneys

4chan c'est peu comme le big bang, on part de rien et boum! On déchaîne les passions.

C'est des artistes!

----------


## Dark Fread

Pourquoi on est obligé de mener des débat intelligents sur de grosses conneries ? Un petit con a voulu faire son malin, un gang de nolife lui a fait sa fête, moi ça me fait marrer, point. Je suis ni pour ni contre. Bien au contraire.

----------


## Daweed

> Sinon Daweed, à part les insultes et les commentaites "humoristisques" peux-tu nous faire l'honneur de nous dévoiler ton avis ?


Quel insulte? Vas-y cherche bien…

Commence pars etre objectif.

----------


## Gregouze

> Je dirais que même s'il a cherché la médiatisation, il ne mérite pas un tel châtiment...


J'ai peut-être raté des bouts de l'histoire mais de quel châtiment parle-t-on? Je ne connais pas les ramifications exactes mais d'après la news ci-dessus il a eu droit à son identité publiée sur le web et un piratage du site de son père, plus une dénonciation à la police. Bon ok, il y avait à partir de là des risques pour son intégrité physique, mais malgré moultes personnes prêtes à aller "lui rendre la monnaie de sa pièce" aucune ne semble avoir pris une heure ou deux pour vraiment le faire. Il y a pire comme châtiment. Disproportionné certes mais de là à dire qu'il ne le mérite pas (Enfin, si les vidéos sont à la hauteur de leur réputation).

La cabale et l'acharnement facile qui ont été menés ne sont pas à encourager mais on s'expose toujours à de telles conséquences en s'affichant en ligne.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Perso je lui aurais envoyé des pizza 4 fromages.


Moi j'aurais démarré un chat avec lui  ::ninja:: .

----------


## DarzgL

> Là on parle d'un gamin


Ouais ben c'est ça le problème. Est-ce qu'un gamin dans un état mental/psychologique normal ferait ce genre de choses ? Non. A partir de ces 2 constats, est-il normal qu'une armée d'Anonymous envoie un raz-de-marée d'insultes, et surtout, *participe à une enquête policière* ? Absolument pas, et j'irai même jusqu'à dire que l'immoralité se situe aussi bien dans ce fait que dans l'acte du gamin, et que la famille pourrait très bien porter plainte pour diffamation si on avait pas à faire à des anonymous... Franchement c'est du grand n'importe quoi. A vrai dire je suis plus outré par les suites de l'"incident" que par la vidéo en elle-même.
Et quand je lis des trucs comme ça :




> censure du teubé


Je me pose des questions quant à l'intégrité de certains forumeurs.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je me pose des questions quant à l'intégrité de certains forumeurs.


T'inquiète lui il a été désintégré.

----------


## Polow

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a un documentaire déjà vieux de deux trois ans qui traite de la maltraitance animale dans tous les secteurs, que ce soit l'alimentaire, le textile, le divertissement...

Tapez Earthling dans Gougeul et ce sera le premier lien. Attention, images choquantes, personnellement j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à le regarder jusqu'à la fin, mais c'est édifiant quant à la cruauté sans limite dont fait si facilement preuve l'être humain.

Pour en revenir à l'histoire de ce gamin, je suis totalement d'accord sur le fait qu'un groupe d'ahuris n'avait certainement pas à faire justice soi-même, encore moins en pourrissant la vie des parents de cette manière.

Je suis répugné par les actes du gosse, mais ceux des membres de 4chan ne valent pas beaucoup mieux.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Pourquoi on est obligé de mener des débat intelligents sur de grosses conneries ? Un petit con a voulu faire son malin, un gang de nolife lui a fait sa fête, moi ça me fait marrer, point. Je ni pour ni contre. Bien au contraire.


Voilà, en fait j'aurais dû m'en tenir à ça car ça résume bien ma pensée.

Gregouze> Anonymous oblige, le gamin n'a pas juste eu ses infos personnelles dévoilées. Ca s'est accompagné de menaces de mort et autres joyeusetés... Après, pour ce qui est de représailles IRL, je crois qu'il n'y a effectivement rien eu. N'oublions pas que ce qui permet aux anonymous de jouer les chauds c'est justement l'anonymat, en vrai ce sont des gens normaux, voire socialement mis à l'écart (j'irai pas jusqu'à dire inadaptés mais des fois on s'en approche) pour certains si j'en crois tout ce que je peux lire régulièrement sur /b/

----------


## Daweed

> Pourquoi on est obligé de mener des débat intelligents sur de grosses conneries ? Un petit con a voulu faire son malin, un gang de nolife lui a fait sa fête, moi ça me fait marrer, point. Je ni pour ni contre. Bien au contraire.


+1

----------


## gripoil

4chan me sort par les trous d'nez. 
A part ça, j'ai jamais rien trouvé d'marrant sur ce truc.

Mais j'peux pas m'empecher de me marrer face au retour de flamme que s'est pris le gamin. On peut dire ce qu'on veut, sur la connerie de Zorro anonymous, c'est bien fait pour sa gueule au gamin, et ça servira de leçon a ceux qui sont tentés de faire ça sans peur d'être repéré.

Enfin bon mine de rien une bande de tarés sur un forum trouve un gamin qui poste une video sur youtube et fout un tête de cheval dans son lit, et on nous fait croire qu'il faut fliquer le net Big Brother style pour trouver les méchants qu'il y'a dedans.

----------


## Guest62019

> Quel insulte? Vas-y cherche bien…
> 
> Commence pars etre objectif.


Je sais pas, comme quoi je vis dans un monde parallèle par exemple...
Ou alors que je fais partie de l'Elite....

----------


## sissi

Ca va un peu loin pour une connerie d'ado pré pubère, non ? Qui n'a jamais foutu un pétard dans le cul d'un chien pour rigoler quand il était gamin, ou déversé de l'huile bouillante dans la fourmilière du jardin ?  ::ninja:: 

Allez jusqu'à pirater le site du père, balancer des données familiales personnelles sur la toile et écrire des injures sur le site de l'école du crétin, c'est dépasser la limite du tolérable. Ok, le chat morfle (mais c'est mérité, saleté de chat, je déteste les chats, bande de ******* de chat). La riposte est encore plus lamentable. Pourquoi ne pas l'avoir joué plus fine sans jouer au justicier ?

Surtout, que derrière, il y a piratage de données, largement répréhensible par la loi, surement plus que le tabassage d'un chat je pense (rah je vous déteste saleté de chat ).

----------


## Daweed

> Je sais pas, comme quoi je vis dans un monde parallèle par exemple...
> Ou alors que je fais partie de l'Elite....


J'imagine que tu mets en exergue mes insultes dans ton texte.

----------


## KiwiX

> And this thread will make your day http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=368112


Holy shit  ::O: 




> Racisme+Homophobie+agressivité=Instaban.


Jolie triplé.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

C'est moi ou les quotes merdent un peu dans ce topic ?

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est moi ou les quotes merdent un peu dans ce topic ?


Je te quote, ça fonctionne.

----------


## meg

> Ça c'est la vieille idée manichéenne (et hélas répandue) qui veut que les animaux sont des êtres purs et innocents alors que les humains, quoi qu'il puisse leur arriver, l'ont bien cherché alors pourquoi pleurer sur leur sort...
> 
> Une façon de voir le monde bien simpliste, n'est-il pas ?


Faudrait demander au chat ce qu'il pense du manichéisme.

On a le droit de déconner bêtement sur le cette histoire à 2 balles.
C'est comme rire du .gif avec le p'tit gros tout content. C'est nul, bête et méchant et ça fait pas avancer les choses, mais c'est rigolo.

 :haha:

----------


## getcha

Bah non c'est pas "juste un délire" quand il y a des conséquences humaines.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Je te quote, ça fonctionne.


En fait c'est moi qui sait pas utiliser le forum.  ::|: 

My bad.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Est-ce qu'un gamin dans un état mental/psychologique normal ferait ce genre de choses ? Non


Bof, j'ai envie de dire que c'est un comportement hélas très humain.
LEs animaux cruels envers les autres animaux pour le plaisir, y'en a pas des masses.

----------


## Guest62019

> LEs animaux cruels envers les autres animaux pour le plaisir, y'en a pas des masses.


Euuuh les chats qui jouent avec la souris agonisante avant de la tuer ?  ::siffle::

----------


## meg

> Bah non c'est pas "juste un délire" quand il y a des conséquences humaines.


Certes, mais à notre niveau (le fofo de canardPc) on peut faire quoi d'autre ?

"Le pauvre cay pas bian"  :Emo:  
Ca soulage ta conscience 5mn et ensuite tu retournes headshoter des arabes à cod 4 ?

Vive le bête et méchant/pipi caca !

----------


## Guest62019

> Certes, mais à notre niveau (le fofo de canardPc) on peut faire quoi d'autre ?
> 
> "Le pauvre cay pas bian"  
> Ca soulage ta conscience 5mn et ensuite tu retournes headshoter des arabes à cod 4 ?
> 
> Vive le bête et méchant/pipi caca !


Y'a un fossé entre s'amuser de la situation et applaudir des deux mains  :;):

----------


## getcha

> Certes, mais à notre niveau (le fofo de canardPc) on peut faire quoi d'autre ?
> 
> "Le pauvre cay pas bian"  
> Ca soulage ta conscience 5mn et ensuite tu retournes headshoter des arabes à cod 4 ?
> 
> Vive le bête et méchant/pipi caca !


Oui c'est vrai vu le niveau du topic je crois que l'on ne peut plus rien faire.

----------


## meg

> Y'a un fossé entre s'amuser de la situation et applaudir des deux mains


Ok, puisqu'on touche le fond, essaie celle là :
"on peut rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde"

----------


## Fullmetal

> Holy shit 
> 
> 
> Jolie triplé.





> And this thread will make your day http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=368112


Les hasards comme ça c'est tellement marrant, Justement c'est une photo que j'avais postée sur 4CHAN.. 

à quand un CanardChan ?

----------


## dredd

Salut,

Je n'ai pas lu toutes les pages (boulot, en plus j'ai du ruser pour accèder au thread ), mais l'article fait quand même montre d'assez peu de connaissance sur Le monument de l'internet qu'est 4chan. Ok c'est franchement pas bisounoursland et si vous avez une connexion limitée ou innexistante sous vista n'essayez pas de leur demander de l'aide, mais c'est aussi et surtout un putain de chaudron incandescant qui produit de la création à vitesse grand V au milieu d'un magma de haine, de sadisme et de perversité. Sans 4chan, l'internet ne serait absolument pas le même. Serait-il mieux ou pire j'en sais rien, mais il serait différent et ça on ne peut pas le nier.

Une très grosse partie des "buzz" des "meme" ou trucs qui font la culture "internet" et communautaire sortent de leurs topics de tarés.

4Chan c'est les internautes unleashed, sans taboos, même avec une limite quand même quand on frappe des lolcatz!

----------


## Guest62019

> Ok, puisqu'on touche le fond, essaie celle là :
> "on peut rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde"


Ouais enfin Desproges il doit se retourner dans sa tombe à force de voir comment il est quoté à tort et à travers. 
J'adore 4Chan, mais pour leurs conneries débiles, pas pour une pseudo action à la zorro, qui n'a rien à voir avec de l'humour.

----------


## KiwiX

> à quand un CanardChan ?


Ca marcherait pas, on aime les chats sur CPC  :Emo:

----------


## meg

> Ouais enfin Desproges il doit se retourner dans sa tombe à force de voir comment il est quoté à tort et à travers. 
> J'adore 4Chan, mais pour leurs conneries débiles, pas pour une pseudo action à la zorro, qui n'a rien à voir avec de l'humour.


Je l'ai eu au téléphone hier le Desproges, ça va il le prend pas trop mal  :;): 

Sinon, pour calmer un peu le jeu, je suis à 100% d'accord que faire ce qu'ils ont fait au gamin ça ne va pas changer la vie du chat ni même faire réfléchir les cons.

Après, permet moi un certain agacement quant à une moralisation excessive d'un simple "haha". Ce qui est "rigolo" pour moi dans cette situation c'est pas la punition en elle même, mais plutôt la disproportion de "l'action/réaction". Le gars met une rouste à son chat et publie ça sur 4chan....et se prend la pluie de merde de la semaine  ::o: 

Donc je ne ris pas du fait qu'on lynche un crétin, mais de la situation globale (enfin cf. La news en fait).

C'est pas parcque je ris bêtement en mattant Villeret dans Papy fait de la résistance que je suis un sombre crétin sans recul ni même compassion. Et toi non plus je suppose.

----------


## DaSNooZ

> Pourquoi on est obligé de mener des débat intelligents sur de grosses conneries ? Un petit con a voulu faire son malin, un gang de nolife lui a fait sa fête, moi ça me fait marrer, point. Je ni pour ni contre. Bien au contraire.


 
Je soutiens ça.

----------


## Pataplouf

La chat a été retiré de la famille et placé dans un centre animalier. N'ayant pas trouvé de nouveau foyer d'acceuil, il a été piqué par un stagiaire qui a mal dosé la seringue, le chat est mort dans d'atroces souffrances.

----------


## apul

Old.
J'ai vu les vidéos y'a un petit moment quand ca c'était fraichement déroulé, c'est assez taré.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Qu'on le pende par les couilles.

Et au four.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> La chat a été retiré de la famille et placé dans un centre animalier. N'ayant pas trouvé de nouveau foyer d'acceuil, il a été piqué par un stagiaire qui a mal dosé la seringue, le chat est mort dans d'atroces souffrances.


Ça par contre c'est assez drôle.

----------


## Guest62019

> Ça par contre c'est assez drôle.


Clair  :;):

----------


## captain_torche

ça le serait si il y avait une source sûre avec  :;):

----------


## LaVaBo

> On peut dire ce qu'on veut, sur la connerie de *Zorro anonymous*, c'est bien fait pour sa gueule au gamin, et ça servira de leçon a *ceux qui sont tentés de faire ça sans peur d'être repéré*.


Paradoxal... Parce qu'en face ils ont agi illégalement, sans peur d'être repéré.

----------


## Pataplouf

Evidement ce que je raconte c'est une blague, mais le chat il devient quoi maintenant ? J'imagine qu'il va passer le restant de ces jours enfermé dans une cage, de toute façon tout le monde s'en fiche, l'idée c'était juste de pourir la vie d'un gamin un peu attardé, parce que c'est rigolo.

----------


## --Lourd--

Plus sérieusement, ces pseudos justicier du net, ça fout les boules. 

Ca me fait penser à l'histoire de De Monéys en 1870 je crois (guerre contre la prusse). Le type, à partir d'un malentendu, s'est fait trainer par tout le village, s'est fait torturer et finalement à moitié bouffer. Il n'avait rien fait.

Comme le type y'a pas longtemp qui ressemblait à un portrait robot de pédophile ou de violeur, je sais plus. Il s'est fait tabasser par des passant hystériques en pleine rue.

Putain de moutons.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais enfin la différence c'est que là y'a une preuve tangible.

Même si la vendetta derrière est disproportionnée.

Attrdé le gosse ? Ptain y'a un paquet d'attardés sur Terre alors. C'est juste un p'tit con de plus.

----------


## --Lourd--

> Ouais enfin la différence c'est que là y'a une preuve tangible.


Ca change pas grand chose au raisonnement. Un autre exemple tout simple : les femmes tondu à la libération. Justice populaire mon cul.

----------


## DaSNooZ

> Ouais enfin la différence c'est que là y'a une preuve tangible.


 
Mais non, y'a pas de différence.
Le fait qu'une bande de crétins rendent justice à leur façon est déplorable, à côté de ça on peut rien y faire et vu comment ça a tourné en pwnage magistral le truc devient fun et il vaut mieux en rire.

Si vous avez pensé qu'il y avait une quelconque notion de justice, vous ne méritez pas le titre de citoyen.

Tout ça me rappelle tous ces gens qui sont contre la peine de mort, sauf pour les pédophiles. Depuis que tout le monde a regardé death note, tout le monde est devenu débile.


EDIT : Je relis la citation, celle qui parle de preuve tangible. Tu te rends compte que c'est grave ce que tu dis ?

----------


## zabuza

Moi je pensais qu'en lisant CanardPC je ne verrai que des gens qui s'aiment.
Bha non ;(

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Pourquoi on est obligé de mener des débat intelligents sur de grosses conneries ? Un petit con a voulu faire son malin, un gang de nolife lui a fait sa fête, moi ça me fait marrer, point. Je ni pour ni contre. Bien au contraire.


Des grosses conneries??????? Non sérieux tant que ça reste des blagues même de mauvais gouts, pas de soucis, quand ça devient du lynchage en "live" ça nous ramène aux pires moment de l'histoire (bruits de bottes tout ça...). A un moment de l'histoire ça paraissait normal de balancer des juifs ou drôle de tondre des nanas à la libération.

Pourquoi ça me choque? Parce que certains qualifient ça de normal, voir de bien.

Un monde ou les gens rendent justice eux-même, ou menace au nom de la sainte vérité et de leur émotions, c'est drôle ça?  ::huh:: 

Le débat "intelligent" il est donc juste lié au fait que vous trouviez ça drôle pour certains et normal pour d'autres.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h23 ----------




> Ca change pas grand chose au raisonnement. Un autre exemple tout simple : les femmes tondu à la libération. Justice populaire mon cul.


 ::o:  Les grands esprits se rencontrent!

----------


## Guest62019

> Mais non, y'a pas de différence.
> Le fait qu'une bande de crétins rendent justice à leur façon est déplorable, à côté de ça on peut rien y faire et vu comment ça a tourné en pwnage magistral le truc devient fun et il vaut mieux en rire.
> 
> Si vous avez pensé qu'il y avait une quelconque notion de justice, vous ne méritez pas le titre de citoyen.
> 
> Tout ça me rappelle tous ces gens qui sont contre la peine de mort, sauf pour les pédophiles. Depuis que tout le monde a regardé death note, tout le monde est devenu débile.


Ouais je te rejoins.
Sur le coup c'est déplorable. Maintenant, c'est passé, c'est fini (enfin pas pour la famille), autant en rire.

Mais en aucun cas il faut applaudir et dire que "le gosse l'a mérité".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> EDIT : Je relis la citation, celle qui parle de preuve tangible. Tu te rends compte que c'est grave ce que tu dis ?


Ah moins que ce soit l'oeuvre d'un studio d'effets spéciaux, la vidéo est  véridique.  Si c'est pas tangible, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut: que le gamin le fasse sous ton nez à 30cm ?

----------


## Guest62019

> Ah moins que ce soit l'oeuvre d'un studio d'effets spéciaux, la vidéo est véridique. Si c'est pas tangible, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut: que le gamin le fasse sous ton nez à 30cm ?


Et ?
T'as une preuve donc ça te dispense de tout procès ? Sérieux, si un mec d'Anonymous avait juste fait ses recherches pour trouver l'adresse et envoyé le tout aux flics, ils seraient intervenus, personne n'aime qu'on batte un chat.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est un montage d'anonymes de 4chan, le chat n'a jamais existé le gamin non plus, on a tous donné notre avis, parlons d'autre chose. Y'en a qui jouent encore à Fallout 3? ::siffle::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm attends, je recherche le post où je dis que je suis en accord avec l'action des branleurs de 4chan, et où je soutiens que la vindicte populaire, c'est bien.


Ah ouais, bien ce qu'il me semblait, y'a pas.

----------


## gnouman

Ah ah ah putain j'adore le net!

C'est dans ces moments là que payer 30€ par mois ce justifie a mes yeux.  ::wub:: 




> Envoyé par *Dark Fread*  
> _Pourquoi on est obligé de mener des débat intelligents sur de grosses conneries ? Un petit con a voulu faire son malin, un gang de nolife lui a fait sa fête, moi ça me fait marrer, point. Je ni pour ni contre. Bien au contraire._


_

Je te donne raison a 200% là dessus.  
_

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est un montage d'anonymes de 4chan, le chat n'a jamais existé le gamin non plus, on a tous donné notre avis, parlons d'autre chose. Y'en a qui jouent encore à Fallout 3?


Ca dépend...Se filmer en train de tabasser Todd et faire circuler la vidéo sur le net entraînera l'ire de 4chan ou pas ?  :tired:

----------


## Guest62019

> Hmmm attends, je recherche le post où je dis que je suis en accord avec l'action des branleurs de 4chan, et où je soutiens que la vindicte populaire, c'est bien.
> 
> 
> Ah ouais, bien ce qu'il me semblait, y'a pas.


Nan mais tu accordes de l'importance à la preuve alors que si on suit ton raisonnement la vindicte est toujours condamnable. Bref, nafout' de la preuve  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ah ah ah putain j'adore le net!
> C'est dans ces moments là que payer 30€ par mois ce justifie a mes yeux. 
> Je te donne raison a 200% là dessus.  
> [/I]



J'ai l'impression que vous réalisé pas le problème, on parle d'être humain là et je pense pas que si quelqu'un vous...
Rhho et puis merde j'abandonne  :tired:

----------


## yttr1um

Se genre de gamins finissent toujours mal.
La plupart du temps, les gens qui en séquestre d'autres, on commencé avec des animaux. Donc on c'est ce qu'il va devenir.

Se genre de personne est irrécupérable. Il recommencera, mais en pire.

(Doc Yttr1um, expert en psychologie chez les enfants dérangé, et les accro au jeux)

----------


## petipatapon

> [...]est-il normal qu'une armée d'Anonymous envoie un raz-de-marée d'insultes, et surtout, *participe à une enquête policière* ? Absolument pas, et j'irai même jusqu'à dire que l'immoralité se situe aussi bien dans ce fait que dans l'acte du gamin, et que la famille pourrait très bien porter plainte pour diffamation si on avait pas à faire à des anonymous...


Je pense qu'il y a un point important que vous oubliez dans cette histoire, c'est que la délation aux Etats-Unis, c'est ancré dans la culture et fortement encouragé (pour le bien de l'ensemble de la communauté). De même, des gens qui jouent les flics eux-même, ça n'a rien d'étonnant. Il y a toute une ribambelle de quartiers dans toutes les villes américaines où ce sont les autochtones qui surveillent le quartier eux-même. Sans compter les milices et toussa... Certaines lois sont même prévues pour qu'on fasse justice soit-même, comme celle qui dit qu'on a droit d'abattre quelqu'un sur notre propriété si on considère qu'elle a pas à y être... ::O: 
On aime ou pas, c'est comme ça. Ca ne justifie pas le lynchage de la famille,  mais je crois que ça aide un peu à comprendre le comportement de la communauté 4Chan, et le fait que la police locale ne l'a pas condamné.

Enfin, je pense que le gosse n'a pas non plus démérité. Au moins, ça calmera ses ardeurs pour quelques temps (j'ôse espérer qu'il a pris une sacrée branlée de la part de ses parents). Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des horreurs tous les jours que quand on a l'occasion d'en "blâmer" une, on ne doit pas le faire ! Tout est une question de mesure... :^_^:

----------


## captain_torche

Sauf que là, on a vu une vidéo de deux gamins *encagoulés* qui tabassaient un chat. Qui te dit que les "justiciers" avaient bien mené leur enquête ? Que la cible de la vindicte était la "bonne" ?

Edit : merde, je répondais à un post de Monsieur cacao qui a apparemment disparu.
Il disait, dans les grandes lignes, que "la preuve était flagrante".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nan mais tu accordes de l'importance à la preuve alors que si on suit ton raisonnement la vindicte est toujours condamnable. Bref, nafout' de la preuve


 ::blink::  ::blink:: 

Bon j'a pas tout décrypter, alors je vais faire simple:
-le p'tit con qui martyrise son chat, et s'en vante via la vidéo-> coupable
-4chan/Anonymous qui met en place des mesures illégales pour retrouver et pourrir le Kevin Hardcore (et sa famille) -> coupable

D'ailleurs j'en fais appel à Chewbacca pour ma défense  :tired:

----------


## Serra



----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non et puis bon après tout qui n'a jamais rêvé de tabasser un chat? C'est qu'au fond de nous même on sait tous que c'est con un chat.

----------


## Getwild

Evidemment, la famille ne méritait pas ça, elle n'est pas concernée (l'argument de l'éducation rappelle ceux qui veulent que les parents de jeunes commentant des actes de délinquance soient punis  :tired: ).
Bien sûr, traquer (et donc trouver) quelqu'un (surtout mineur) pour quelque chose qui ne nous concerne pas directement, c'est exagéré.

Mais ça rappelle tout de même la vision répandue que bcp de gens ont des faits apparaissant virtuellement, même s'ils sont réels... On constatera aussi qu'on se révolte moins contre la vidéo que contre les conséquences, alors que les deux sont condamnables, et que l'autre a entrainé l'un, pas l'inverse...

Si quelqu'un fait ça à 30 cm de soi, à moins d'être fan de la torture animale, le mec s'en prend une, non ?
Ici, comme il y a vidéo, virtualité, distance, et qu'on ne connait pas la personne, tournons donc le dos au fait, réagissons seulement à ce qu'amène le résultat d'une haute concurrence de débilités. Ca doit être pour ça que les sites montrant le même genre de trucs vis à vis d'humains, ont relativement du "succès"... ?  :tired:  
Ca me gonfle depuis longtemps, cette mode du "tout est permis tant que ça te casse pas les couilles chez toi physiquement", vive l'individualisme n'est-ce pas (j'en vois déjà se demander où est le rapport), ça ne pose aucune limite, quand bien même les gens qui ont pisté la famille du jeune gars sont des connards, eux aussi.




> Je pense qu'il y a un point important que vous oubliez dans cette histoire, c'est que la délation aux Etats-Unis, c'est ancré dans la culture et fortement encouragé (pour le bien de l'ensemble de la communauté).


+1  ::sad::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sauf que là, on a vu une vidéo de deux gamins *encagoulés* qui tabassaient un chat. Qui te dit que les "justiciers" avaient bien mené leur enquête ? Que la cible de la vindicte était la "bonne" ?
> 
> Edit : merde, je répondais à un post de Monsieur cacao qui a apparemment disparu.
> Il disait, dans les grandes lignes, que "la preuve était flagrante".


Oui bon faut pas que je raccorde tous les bouts pour vous non plus non ? La preuve est "validée" par l'enquête (ou la vindicte) de 4chan qui a effectivement mené au domicile de la brute.  :;): . Après oui, 4chan aurait pu se planter, ce qui rejoint les propos précédents concernant la vindcite populaire qui entraine des erreurs. Mais apparemment, ce n'était pas une erreur de victime ici.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Halleluia, Getwild a parlé, il mérite toujours ça sous-titre de pondérateur. (Souverain pondérateur même) :




> Ca me gonfle depuis longtemps, cette mode du "tout est permis tant que ça te casse pas les couilles chez toi physiquement", vive l'individualisme n'est-ce pas (j'en vois déjà se demander où est le rapport), ça ne pose aucune limite, quand bien même les gens qui ont pisté la famille du jeune gars sont des connards, eux aussi.



Oui c'est vrai mais tu ne réponds pas à la vrai question que les jeunes se posent, on peut loler ou pas?

----------


## zabuza

> Bon j'a pas tout décrypter, alors je vais faire simple:


Je crois qu'il essaie de te faire tourner en bourique en te faisant comprendre qu'une vidéo de ce genre n'est pas une preuve au yeux de la Justice, encore plus en 2009.
On a déjà vu certaines vidéos sur youtube où un motard se fait powned car il montrait qu'il roulait à 300 km/h.
Sauf que ce n'est pas la vidéo qui l'accusait, mais un témoin occulaire.

----------


## --Lourd--

> De même, des gens qui jouent les flics eux-même, ça n'a rien d'étonnant. Il y a toute une ribambelle de quartiers dans toutes les villes américaines où ce sont les autochtones qui surveillent le quartier eux-même.


J'ai rien contre ça, bien au contraire, on devrait voir ça plus souvent en France. Mais tu n'agis pas si le cas ne nécessite pas une extrême urgence, tu préviens les flics.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Genre tu voudrais que les nobles français se préoccupent de leurs voisins et balancent aux flics les types qui forcent les voiture garés devant l'immeuble ?

 :haha:  espèce d'utopiste.

----------


## captain_torche

> Oui bon faut pas que je raccorde tous les bouts pour vous non plus non ? La preuve est "validée" par l'enquête (ou la vindicte) de 4chan qui a effectivement mené au domicile de la brute. .


Dans ce cas précis, ils sont effectivement tombés sur la bonne personne.
Mais s'ils s'étaient trompés ? Qui aurait pris la responsabilité d'assumer toutes les dérives ?
L'avantage d'avoir un système judiciaire (et de l'utiliser), c'est qu'en cas de dérive, il y a logiquement un état derrière qui est à même d'assumer. (De plus, ils font en sorte d'éviter ce genre de dérives).

----------


## Trebad

1. Les faits que le gamin est soupçonné d'avoir commis (à ma connaissance il n'a pas été condamné, excuse de minorité sans doute) sont graves. 

Selon notre droit (je ne sais pas ou il habite et je m'en fous), il encourrait tout de même une jolie peine: 

_Article 521-1_ *du Code Pénal:*



_Le fait, publiquement ou non, d'exercer des sévices graves, ou de nature sexuelle, ou de commettre un acte de cruauté envers un animal domestique, ou apprivoisé, ou tenu en captivité, est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et de 30000 euros d'amende._

_A titre de peine complémentaire, le tribunal peut interdire la détention d'un animal, à titre définitif ou non. Les dispositions du présent article ne sont pas applicables aux courses de taureaux lorsqu'une tradition locale ininterrompue peut être invoquée. Elles ne sont pas non plus applicables aux combats de coqs dans les localités où une tradition ininterrompue peut être établie._
_
   Est punie des peines prévues au premier alinéa toute création d'un nouveau gallodrome._
_
Est également puni des mêmes peines l'abandon d'un animal domestique, apprivoisé ou tenu en captivité, à l'exception des animaux destinés au repeuplement._


2. Ceci dit c'est aux organes compétents de le poursuivre, le juger et le condamner. Ainsi que dit plus haut, la justice à la Zorro n'a jamais rien amené de bon et j'ai du mal à comprendre comment tant de monde ici arrive à le cautionner.


Certes, moi aussi ça me fait rire qu'un armée de g33eks déverse
 des tombereaux de merde sur un pauvre con et, si c'était resté dans le cadre strict du forum où il a lui même posté, sans que l'on ne dévoile des informations qu'il n'a pas choisi de divulguer, ça ne me ferait ni chaud ni froid. 



Par contre se poser en justiciers à deux balles et aller pourrir sa vie et celle de sa famille est non seulement totalement disproportionné mais également dangereux, dans le sens où c'est assez emblématique d'une société qui part en couille et perd l'ensemble des valeurs et règles qui sont là non pas pour faire chier mais pour garantir à tous la possibilité de vivre ensemble.

----------


## Anon4782

> Si quelqu'un fait ça à 30 cm de soi, à moins d'être fan de la torture animale, le mec s'en prend une, non ?


Franchement non.
Je me suis déjà retrouvé à insulter un mec qui battait violemment son chien devant moi. Il a arrêté et a certainement recommencé plus tard.

Mais il ne me serait pas venu à l'idée de le frapper pour ça, je ne me sens pas investi d'une divine mission de justicier (surtout pour un banal animal).
Sinon, déjà confronté indirectement à une histoire de maltraitance sur enfants, j'ai participé à une dénonciation aux services sociaux.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que les canards (et encore plus un "pondérateur") qui voient immédiatement dans la violence la réponse idoine ne valent à priori pas mieux que ceux qui montent des cabales contre des mineurs, soit c'est aussi lâche soit c'est juste une expression morbide du désir d'être un super destructeur (s'ils ont juste une grande bouche et pas les moyens de mettre à exécution leurs menaces).

----------


## Spartan

> 1. Les faits que le gamin est soupçonné d'avoir commis (à ma connaissance il n'a pas été condamné, excuse de minorité sans doute) sont graves.


Apparemment il vit aux USA. 




> c'est assez emblématique d'une société qui part en couille et perd l'ensemble des valeurs et règles qui sont là non pas pour faire chier mais pour garantir à tous la possibilité de vivre ensemble.


Ça dépend que quel côté de l'Atlantique tu te situe. 
En Europe on a plus tendance à penser que les règles sont là pour permettre de vivre ensemble dans de bonnes conditions.
Aux USA, la tendance serait plutôt de dire que chacun a des droits et que la justice est là pour garantir ces droits.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais mais attend c'est qu'un gamin, c'est pas comme si c'était un chat!

----------


## Guest62019

Abdel Krim  ::cry::

----------


## The Real Dav

Mouais, j'ai vu la vidéo et il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat. Il prend quelques bouffes par un débile attardé, il se fait malmener mais sa vie n'est pas en danger. Les vidéos de la PETA sont nettement plus choquantes (dépecage avec les animaux vivants et qu'on laisse mourrir sans leur peau). Le gamin, et sa famille, auraient plutôt mérité un suivi psy plutôt qu'un raid punitif. Il y a de la démesure dans cette histoire.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Par contre se poser en justiciers à deux balles et aller pourrir sa vie et celle de sa famille est non seulement totalement disproportionné mais également dangereux, dans le sens où c'est assez emblématique d'une société qui part en couille et perd l'ensemble des valeurs et règles qui sont là non pas pour faire chier mais pour garantir à tous la possibilité de vivre ensemble.


Non, ça fait juste un bon moment que les connards ne sont pas punis, et les pires s'en sortent souvent très bien. Quand le peuple en tient un, il ne va pas le lâcher sans le lui faire sérieusement payer, c'est humain.

Discuter le fait de savoir si c'est de la bonne justice ou de la mauvaise, c'est vain : les flics ne se seraient jamais interressés a la vidéo et le minou prendrait encore cher maintenant.

Au final, je trouve que ça finit plutôt bien, le gosse ne s'est pas fait tabasser, et s'écharper ici sur ce forum sur de vagues principes moraux qui dans ce cas de figure n'ont pas été transgressés, c'est de la branlette.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Evidement ce que je raconte c'est une blague, mais le chat il devient quoi maintenant ? J'imagine qu'il va passer le restant de ces jours enfermé dans une cage, de toute façon tout le monde s'en fiche, l'idée c'était juste de pourir la vie d'un gamin un peu attardé, parce que c'est rigolo.


Non aux dernières nouvelles il avait trouvé des nouveaux proprios: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xk23WjYMEw

Toute l'histoire, point de vue 4chan: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Ken..._Animal_Abuser

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Mouais, j'ai vu la vidéo et il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat.


Joli.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Moi je pensais qu'en lisant CanardPC je ne verrai que des gens qui s'aiment.
> Bha non ;(
> http://oriane15.free.fr/images/bisou...ounours480.jpg


Naïf que tu es... C'était oublier que THE INTERNET IS FUCKING SERIOUS BUSINESS

----------


## Guest62019

> Au final, je trouve que ça finit plutôt bien, le gosse ne s'est pas fait tabasser, et s'écharper ici sur ce forum sur de vagues principes moraux qui dans ce cas de figure n'ont pas été transgressés, c'est de la branlette.


Va dire ça à ses parents qui vont être catalogués "mauvais parents" par le voisinage jusqu'à la fin de leurs jours.
Peut être à tort, peut être à raison.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Moi ce que je trouve amusant de voir la quantité de manichéisme qui ressort des participations.
Ou c'est bien, ou c'est mal, rien d'autre, pas une nuance, que dalle.

Vous me faites saigner mon petit coeur de salaud.

----------


## mescalin

Demain je poste une vidéo de moi en train de frapper ma bite.

----------


## Gregouze

> Demain je poste une vidéo de moi en train de frapper ma bite.


Des gens d'Internet vont venir te l'enlever et la placer dans un foyer.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Va dire ça à ses parents qui vont être catalogués "mauvais parents" par le voisinage jusqu'à la fin de leurs jours.


Wouah putain les pov loulous.....
 ::|:

----------


## Guest62019

> Wouah putain les pov loulous.....


J'adore.
C'est sûr, avoir son adresse publiée sur Internet, ça ne transgret rien, juste le respect de la vie privée, vraiment minime comme principe moral....

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais c'est bon c'est qu'un chat et c'est qu'un gosse.

----------


## mescalin

> Des gens d'Internet vont venir te l'enlever et la placer dans un foyer.


Moi je voulais juste que quelqu'un s'en occupe  :Emo:

----------


## captain_torche

Ce qui me fait bizarre, c'est ce déchaînement de violence pour un chat ... Alors que les milliers de vidéos de _Happy Slapping_ sont passées comme des lettres à la poste.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Wouah putain les pov loulous.....


En même temps on ne sait rien sur les parents, si ils ont fauté dans leur rôle ou pas, s'ils éduquaient leur fils correctement ou pas...

Et pourtant ils ramassent presque autant que le petit merdeux, notamment le site pro du père pulvérisé, c'est franchement borderline (pour peu qu'ils l'aient défacé, ses clients ont du aimer...)

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Ce qui me fait bizarre, c'est ce déchaînement de violence pour un chat ... Alors que les milliers de vidéos de _Happy Slapping_ sont passées comme des lettres à la poste.


Ah non moi j'ai toujours espéré qu'un jour ils allaient en choper un et lui faire subir le même traitement puissance 10. Et qu'ils allaient lui foutre son téléphone dans le cul aussi, en mode vibreur.

----------


## Spartan

> J'adore.
> C'est sûr, avoir son adresse publiée sur Internet, ça ne transgresse rien, juste le respect de la vie privée, vraiment minime comme principe moral....


D'un autre côté, le respect de la vie privée sur Internet...
 :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

> Ce qui me fait bizarre, c'est ce déchaînement de violence pour un chat ... Alors que les milliers de vidéos de _Happy Slapping_ sont passées comme des lettres à la poste.


Ouais mais le chat il a pas goudronné la planète ni participé à la seconde guerre mondiale... Cherche pas à comprendre, y'a des gens qui trouvent que les animaux valent plus que les humains et ça justifie tout. Ouais, c'est flippant.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h00 ----------




> Ah non moi j'ai toujours espéré qu'un jour ils allaient en choper un et lui faire subir le même traitement puissance 10. Et qu'ils allaient lui foutre son téléphone dans le cul aussi, en mode vibreur.


Je rappelle que les appels à la violence sont toujours sanctionnés, quelle que soient les raisons.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> J'adore.
> C'est sûr, avoir son adresse publiée sur Internet, ça ne transgret rien, juste le respect de la vie privée, vraiment minime comme principe moral....


Avant de chialer sur sa vie privée : 
1- ne pas foutre de vidéos sur le net, et 2 - s'assurer que son gosse est un minimum équilibré.

----------


## Guest62019

> Avant de chialer sur sa vie privée : 
> 1- ne pas foutre de vidéos sur le net, et 2 - s'assurer que son gosse est un minimum équilibré.


Euuh c'est les parents qu'ont mis la vidéo ?
Je sais pas si t'as des enfants, mais ça se fait pas comme un contrôle technique de savoir si il est équilibré ou pas.

----------


## El Gringo

> Avant de chialer sur sa vie privée : 
> 1- ne pas foutre de vidéos sur le net, et 2 - s'assurer que son gosse est un minimum équilibré.


Ça veut rien dire ce que tu dis là, tu mélanges les actes des parents et des enfants comme s'ils étaient complices...

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Je rappelle que les appels à la violence sont toujours sanctionnés, quelle que soient les raisons.


Même en tenant compte du fait que le gars aurait pu y prendre goût?

----------


## El Gringo

> Même en tenant compte du fait que le gars aurait pu y prendre goût?


Quelles que soient les raisons.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Avant de chialer sur sa vie privée : 
> 1- ne pas foutre de vidéos sur le net, et 2 - s'assurer que son gosse est un minimum équilibré.


Oui mais les parents étaient-ils au courant (sur les deux points)? Ca m'étonnerait, et y a jamais eu un début de preuve allant dans ce sens.

Sinon, pour l'attaque du site du père, la logique du mec qui a eu l'idée était "on va mettre le père dans la merde financièrement comme ça le petit le sera aussi". Je dois avouer que c'est à peu près le moment où j'ai commencé à plus du tout cautionner la manoeuvre...

---------- Post ajouté à 15h07 ----------




> Quelles que soient les raisons.


Ok ok, c'est noté.

----------


## Neo_13

> Ça veut rien dire ce que tu dis là, tu mélanges les actes des parents et des enfants comme s'ils étaient complices...


Pendant longtemps, les parents (le père en fait) étaient PÉNALEMENT responsables des agissements de leur chiard.

Et je crois pas qu'on puisse dire d'un seul coup que c'était une mauvaise chose. Ni une bonne. Ça mériterait un débat.

----------


## Guest62019

> Pendant longtemps, les parents (le père en fait) étaient PÉNALEMENT responsables des agissements de leur chiard.


[HS]Je me posais la question. En France, les parents sont bien responsables pénalement des enfants jusqu'à leur majorité pénale ? D'ailleurs, c'est quel âge ?[/HS]

----------


## captain_torche

Et être pénalement responsable, c'est payer les amendes du fiston tant qu'on en est responsable.
En aucun cas devenir une cible privilégiée ou aller en prison pour ses conneries.

----------


## Neo_13

> [HS]Je me posais la question. En France, les parents sont bien responsables pénalement des enfants jusqu'à leur majorité pénale ? D'ailleurs, c'est quel âge ?[/HS]


Je sais pas si c'est toujours complètement d'actualité. 15ans en principe ou ptet 14...

----------


## Tildidoum

Tout est bien qui finit bien : en fait c'était pas un chat, mais un canard breton avec un costume de chat.

----------


## Guest62019

> Et être pénalement responsable, c'est payer les amendes du fiston tant qu'on en est responsable.
> En aucun cas devenir une cible privilégiée ou aller en prison pour ses conneries.


T'es sûr que ça ne concerne pas les peines de prison ?

----------


## Neo_13

> Et être pénalement responsable, c'est payer les amendes du fiston tant qu'on en est responsable.
> En aucun cas devenir une cible privilégiée ou aller en prison pour ses conneries.


Non, ça, c'est civilement. Pénalement, ça veut dire taule pour ses conneries.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Ça veut rien dire ce que tu dis là, tu mélanges les actes des parents et des enfants comme s'ils étaient complices...


On va pas chipoter sur du détail....  ou alors on parle pas de principe moral de vie privée dont un gosse de toutes façon en a strictement rien a battre ( a part son chat évidemment )  ::|: 
Quand t'es parents, t'es responsable de ton gosse, donc ouais au fond ils sont presques complices





> Je sais pas si t'as des enfants, mais ça se fait pas comme un contrôle technique de savoir si il est équilibré ou pas.


Non, j'ai pas de gosse, dieu m'en préserve.
Cela étant, j'ose espérer qu"il y a un minimum de signes avant coureur qui montrent que ton gosse est capable de foutre des roustes régulières a son animal de compagnie.



Je capte pas ça ... ça monte sur ses grands chevaux parce que "justice punitive" , "expéditive", "vie privée", et gna gna gna , mais on considère un gosse comme responsable de ses actes et on prend en pitié les pauvres parents....

----------


## El Gringo

> Pendant longtemps, les parents (le père en fait) étaient PÉNALEMENT responsables des agissements de leur chiard.
> 
> Et je crois pas qu'on puisse dire d'un seul coup que c'était une mauvaise chose. Ni une bonne. Ça mériterait un débat.


Ah mais je trouve ça normal que les parents soient plus ou moins responsables hein, je dis juste qu'on peut pas demander aux parents de savoir tout ce que font leurs gosses et de s'en porter caution. On a tous été ados, on sait ce qu'il en est...

----------


## Guest62019

J'ai beau être super beau gosse, tu m'as misquoté avec Gringo  :;):  :fier:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Je sais pas si c'est toujours complètement d'actualité. 15ans en principe ou ptet 14...


Jusqu'à la majorité apparement : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...echCodeArticle




> Chapitre II : Des délits et des quasi-délits.
> On est responsable non seulement du dommage que l'on cause par son propre fait, mais encore de celui qui est causé par le fait des personnes dont on doit répondre, ou des choses que l'on a sous sa garde.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Le père et la mère, en tant qu'ils exercent l'autorité parentale, sont solidairement responsables du dommage causé par leurs enfants mineurs habitant avec eux.

----------


## captain_torche

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de parents effectuant des peines de taules pour les conneries de leurs gosses.
De plus, je lis ici : http://fr.jurispedia.org/index.php/R...#39;autrui_(fr)



> En principe, il n'y a pas de responsabilité pénale du fait d'autrui. La jurisprudence l'avait affirmé bien avant que le Code pénal ne l'affirme à l'article 121-1 :
> « Nul n'est responsable que de son propre fait ».
> Si une infraction est commise par un mineur, ses parents ne sont pas responsables.


Edit : j'ajoute que je viens de trouve le texte d'une proposition de loi datant de 2001 (et apparemment pas votée), qui souhaitait faire "poursuivre les parents d'enfants délinquants pour complicité en cas de négligences graves".

----------


## El Gringo

> Cela étant, j'ose espérer qu"il y a un minimum de signes avant coureur qui montrent que ton gosse est capable de foutre des roustes régulières a son animal de compagnie.


Bien entendu, les tapeurs de chat font des mains au cul à leurs parents et ils passent leur temps à taper un peu partout, on reconnait aussi les violeurs à leurs sourcils touffus, les voleurs à leurs doigts crochus... Tu penses vraiment que le gars peut pas taper son chat sans se faire griller ? C'est vachement naïf quand même...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ah mais je trouve ça normal que les parents soient plus ou moins responsables hein, je dis juste qu'on peut pas demander aux parents de savoir tout ce que font leurs gosses et de s'en porter caution. On a tous été ados, on sait ce qu'il en est...


"Eté" ados? 

Non mais sérieux c'est la disproportion grotesque qui veut ça, ils auraient juste collecté des infos et appeler la police ça suffisait, après il y a un truc qu'on appelle justice c'est comme les règles d'un forum, c'est pas les menbres qui font la loi. Mais jouer les zorros c'est tout juste débile.
"Burn the witch" quoi.... :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai beau être super beau gosse, tu m'as misquoté avec Gringo  :fier:


C'est un bug récurrent du site, il mélange les auteurs de citations.

----------


## Neo_13

> Ah mais je trouve ça normal que les parents soient plus ou moins responsables hein, je dis juste qu'on peut pas demander aux parents de savoir tout ce que font leurs gosses et de s'en porter caution.


Il était à la maison quand il foutait des peignées à son chat. Certes ses vieux pouvaient pas trop savoir qu'il diffusait sur youtube. Par contre, s'ils ont pas capté que le chat avait comme un soudain problème, c'est qu'ils ont regardé ailleurs.

(Tout ceci sans cautionner une seule seconde la démarche des anonymous)

----------


## Sk-flown

J'avais envie de faire un beau et long texte pour participer a ce débat(qui pue) en disant que tout n'est pas blanc ou noir mais plutôt une nuance couleur chiasse, mais c'est les vacances.

----------


## Trebad

Définitivement j'ai du mal a être d'accord avec le cautionnement d'actes qui ne sont ni plus ni moins que la volonté de se faire justice soi même. N'oublions pas que la vengeance déguisée en justice est une bien affreuse grimace.

Ne plus croire en l'Etat pour protéger les faibles, croire que tout un chacun doit se saisir de cette tâche, ça ne peut que nous ramener au far-west, dont le web est bien le dernier eldorado. >>
> >
Et si encore d’aucuns essayaient de se la jouer super héros pour combattre des super vilains… Mais merde! A trente contre un, et par derrière ? C’est vraiment p’tit kiki et d’une lâcheté sans bornes. >>

----------


## El Gringo

> "Eté" ados? 
> 
> Non mais sérieux c'est la disproportion grotesque qui veut ça, ils auraient juste collecté des infos et appeler la police ça suffisait, après il y a un truc qu'on appelle justice c'est comme les règles d'un forum, c'est pas les menbres qui font la loi. Mais jouer les zorros c'est tout juste débile.
> "Burn the witch" quoi....


T'as pas compris où je voulais en venir : je disais que les parents sont responsables de l'éducation de leurs gosses, mais qu'il peuvent pas savoir tout ce qu'ils font. Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi pour dire que le harcèlement est allé trop loin.




> Il était à la maison quand il foutait des peignées à son chat. Certes ses vieux pouvaient pas trop savoir qu'il diffusait sur youtube. Par contre, s'ils ont pas capté que le chat avait comme un soudain problème, c'est qu'ils ont regardé ailleurs.
> 
> (Tout ceci sans cautionner une seule seconde la démarche des anonymous)


Y'a tellement d'explications possibles qu'on peut pas savoir : peut-être qu'ils se sont voilé la face, peut-être qu'ils se sont fait mythonné par leur gosse, peut-être qu'ils ont pensé que le chat s'était fait tabasser par un chien ou un autre chat, peut-être qu'ils ont juste rien vu... Ils peuvent tout à fait être coupables de plein de trucs, mais c'est juste pas possible de les traiter comme des connards qui ont laissé faire délibérément.

----------


## Trebad

> Non, ça, c'est civilement. Pénalement, ça veut dire taule pour ses conneries.


Objection. On n'est pas pénalement responsable du fait d'autrui. 

Les parents sont responsables des faits commis par leurs enfants (comme par leurs meubles, leurs animaux etc.) mais cette responsabilité emporte l'obligation de réparer les fautes, donc de payer. On ne fait jamais de prison pour un fait commis par un autre. Ou alors c'est ce qu'on appelle une erreur judiciaire.

----------


## CactuS

Je ne suis plus sur que d'une chose:

Chat pue c't'histoire...

----------


## captain_torche

> Il était à la maison quand il foutait des peignées à son chat.


On n'en sait rien. C'est même fort probable que les enfants aient attendu que les parents soient sortis pour filmer leurs conneries.




> Par contre, s'ils ont pas capté que le chat avait comme un soudain problème, c'est qu'ils ont regardé ailleurs.


En même temps, je vois mal leur reponsabilité engagée du fait qu'ils n'ont pas su trouver les signes avant-coureurs sur leur chat.
D'ailleurs, on ne sait pas non plus si c'est un cas de récidive, ou une première expérience.

Ca fait beaucoup de suppositions pour se faire un véritable avis, à mon sens.

----------


## Spartan

> Définitivement j'ai du mal a être d'accord avec le cautionnement d'actes qui ne sont ni plus ni moins que la volonté de se faire justice soi même. N'oublions pas que la vengeance déguisée en justice est une bien affreuse grimace.


T'en fais pas un peu beaucoup ?
On parle pas d'une vendetta sanglante, juste d'un bête fait-divers avec un sale gosse et des anonymes qui ont joué aux justiciers du dimanche sans actes violents que je sache (saufs ceux impliquant le nain et le greffier).



> Ne plus croire en l'Etat pour protéger les faibles, croire que tout un chacun doit se saisir de cette tâche, ça ne peut que nous ramener au far-west, dont le web est bien le dernier eldorado.


Beau discours bien récité. Sauf que cette histoire se passe aux USA, où le rapport avec l'Etat n'est pas le même que ici.

----------


## DarzgL

Incroyable, c'est quand même pas cette news qui a surchargé le serveur ?  ::O: 
Si oui... Ben comment dire... Tout ce "débat", ça fait beaucoup pour finalement pas grand-chose.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> J'ai beau être super beau gosse, tu m'as misquoté avec Gringo  :fier:


Erf... J'aurais préféré te biscotté surtout ^^

----------


## mescalin

Moi je suis allergique aux chats.

----------


## El Gringo

> T'en fais pas un peu beaucoup ?
> On parle pas d'une vendetta sanglante, juste d'un bête fait-divers avec un sale gosse et des anonymes qui ont joué aux justiciers du dimanche sans actes violents que je sache (saufs ceux impliquant le nain et le greffier).


Ben ouais mais t'as dû voir que certains trouvaient les représailles insuffisantes, et que d'autres histoires plus tragiques et moins valables s'étaient déjà passées. 
Ce topic est d'ailleurs vachement symptomatique des limites de la justice personnelle : une majorité des gens qui cautionnent pensent que c'était légitime et suffisant. Pas mal de gars trouvent quand même que ça aurait pu aller plus loin. Les plus extrémistes n'avoueront pas ici qu'ils trouveraient normal de tuer ce genre de connard qui tabasse des animaux sans défense... Alors la justice personnelle elle doit s'arrêter où ? Quand la majorité des vindicatifs est satisfaite ? Quand tout le monde a assouvit sa soif de vengeance ? Et le comité "les chats c'est des cons qui doivent tous crever", ils ont le droit de venger le fier et honnête tabasseur de félin ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Dans ce cas précis, ils sont effectivement tombés sur la bonne personne.
> Mais s'ils s'étaient trompés ? Qui aurait pris la responsabilité d'assumer toutes les dérives ?
> L'avantage d'avoir un système judiciaire (et de l'utiliser), c'est qu'en cas de dérive, il y a logiquement un état derrière qui est à même d'assumer. (De plus, ils font en sorte d'éviter ce genre de dérives).


Ah mais on est d'accord hein, je ne cautionne pas les actes des Anonymous: pour moi, ils auraient du se contenter de faire relayer la vidéo à la police  (qui n'en aurait spurement rien au à foutre, mais bon...).

MAintenant, ils ne sont peut être pas si cons que ça chez 4 chan: ils n'ont pas forcément attaqués le premier suspect "possible" mais bien le "certain".

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Bien entendu, les tapeurs de chat font des mains au cul à leurs parents et ils passent leur temps à taper un peu partout, on reconnait aussi les violeurs à leurs sourcils touffus, les voleurs à leurs doigts crochus... Tu penses vraiment que le gars peut pas taper son chat sans se faire griller ? C'est vachement naïf quand même...


Naïf ?
On parle de ton gosse ... Genre c'est toi qui l'a fait, ça fait 14 piges a peu près que tu vis avec lui ... Normalement, si t'as pas de la merde dans les yeux et dans la cervelle, et que t'assumes ton rôle de père, bien sur que oui t'es capable de voir ça. Sinon t'as clairement merdé dans ton rôle de père ( et c'est pas la faute a la société, a l'école, ou au gamin .... )
Peut-être que t'as pas su le remettre en place quand il a commencé a chercher les limites, ou alors tu l'as laissé s'éduquer a base de télé et de net. D'ailleurs je penche ici pour la 2eme solution ....

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh tant pis pour le parallèle douteux, mais certains criminels/psychopathes étaient perçus comme des gens "afffables, souriants sympathiques, _On aurait jamais cru qu'il soit capable de faire ça_ ..."

Donc bon...

----------


## El Gringo

> Naïf ?
> On parle de ton gosse ... Genre c'est toi qui l'a fait, ça fait 14 piges a peu près que tu vis avec lui ... Normalement, si t'as pas de la merde dans les yeux et dans la cervelle, et que t'assumes ton rôle de père, bien sur que oui t'es capable de voir ça. Sinon t'as clairement merdé dans ton rôle de père ( et c'est pas la faute a la société, a l'école, ou au gamin .... )
> Peut-être que t'as pas su le remettre en place quand il a commencé a chercher les limites, ou alors tu l'as laissé s'éduquer a base de télé et de net. D'ailleurs je penche ici pour la 2eme solution ....


Nan mais mes parents ils m'ont bien éduqué, ça m'a pas empêché de faire des conneries dont ils ont jamais entendu parler. Et des grosses, parfois... P'tain j'ai peut pour tes gosses si tu penses que tu dois pouvoir tout savoir (ou deviner) de leurs faits et gestes...

----------


## captain_torche

> Ah mais on est d'accord hein, je ne cautionne pas les actes des Anonymous[...]


Ok, je comprends mieux. J'avais trouvé ta position ambigüe.




> Peut-être que t'as pas su le remettre en place quand il a commencé a chercher les limites, ou alors tu l'as laissé s'éduquer a base de télé et de net. D'ailleurs je penche ici pour la 2eme solution ....


Les gamins ont merdé, c'est clair. Mais je ne vois pas ce qui nous permet de dire que c'est parce que les parents ont délaissé leur éducation.
J'ai personnellement arraché les pattes des araignées, salé des limaces et tenté de shooter dans des pigeons, sans qu'on puisse reprocher quoi que ce soit à l'éducation que m'ont donné mes parents.

----------


## Polow

> Naïf ?
> On parle de ton gosse ... Genre c'est toi qui l'a fait, ça fait 14 piges a peu près que tu vis avec lui ... Normalement, si t'as pas de la merde dans les yeux et dans la cervelle, et que t'assumes ton rôle de père, bien sur que oui t'es capable de voir ça. Sinon t'as clairement merdé dans ton rôle de père ( et c'est pas la faute a la société, a l'école, ou au gamin .... )
> Peut-être que t'as pas su le remettre en place quand il a commencé a chercher les limites, ou alors tu l'as laissé s'éduquer a base de télé et de net. D'ailleurs je penche ici pour la 2eme solution ....


Alors là je suis pas tout à fait d'accord, on peut vivre longtemps avec une personne sans la connaître vraiment, et c'est tout aussi valable pour ses gosses, surtout quand ils grandissent et arrivent à l'adolescence. Certes, si le gosse part en vrille, ça peut être la faute des parents, de par l'éducation qu'ils lui ont donné ou ne lui ont pas donné, mais on peut pas rejeter entièrement la faute sur des "mauvais" parents. On connait tous des gens très bien qui ont des gosses super durs, quelque soit l'éducation donnée.

----------


## The Lurker

> Perso je lui aurais envoyé des pizza 4 fromages.


Oula t'es hardcore toi ! Faut pt'être commencer avec une mozza parce que là...




> Non, j'ai pas de gosse, dieu m'en préserve.
> Cela étant, j'ose espérer qu"il y a un minimum de signes avant coureur qui montrent que ton gosse est capable de foutre des roustes régulières a son animal de compagnie.


Ben cesse d'espérer car la réalité est bien loin de ça.

A part ça j'ai même pas cherché à voir la vidéo, à part m'énerver tout seul comme un con devant mon ordi, ça ne va rien m'apporter d'autre.

----------


## Kreem

J'ai vu la vidéo qu'elle enfoiré je lui défoncerai bien la tronche a ce gars. 
Ca ma fait vraiment de la peine pour le cat snif.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pas d'appel à la violence ou Gringo te pète la gueule  :tired:

----------


## captain_torche

> Pas d'appel à la violence ou Gringo te pète la gueule


C'est un appel à la violence également ?  :;):

----------


## Spartan

> Ben ouais mais t'as dû voir que certains trouvaient les représailles insuffisantes, et que d'autres histoires plus tragiques et moins valables s'étaient déjà passées.
> Ce topic est d'ailleurs vachement symptomatique des limites de la justice personnelle : une majorité des gens qui cautionnent pensent que c'était légitime et suffisant. Pas mal de gars trouvent quand même que ça aurait pu aller plus loin. Les plus extrémistes n'avoueront pas ici qu'ils trouveraient normal de tuer ce genre de connard qui tabasse des animaux sans défense... Alors la justice personnelle elle doit s'arrêter où ? Quand la majorité des vindicatifs est satisfaite ? Quand tout le monde a assouvit sa soif de vengeance ? Et le comité "les chats c'est des cons qui doivent tous crever", ils ont le droit de venger le fier et honnête tabasseur de félin ?


Faut savoir faire la part des choses, là on ne parle que d'un gosse et d'un chat. Pas d'un incroyable problème de droit qui remettrait en cause tout le système judiciaire.

Me concernant j'aurais préféré que les anonymes mènent leur petite enquête et se bornent à tanner la police pour qu'elle intervienne, comme ça on remet la justice institutionnelle dans le circuit. Je suis totalement contre les débordements du type pourrir le site du père et autres menaces de mort.




> P'tain j'ai peut pour tes gosses si tu penses que tu dois pouvoir tout savoir (ou deviner) de leurs faits et gestes...


Ça s'appelle une éducation stricte. Correctement appliquée, ça marche.

----------


## Tetram

> Ben ouais mais t'as dû voir que certains trouvaient les représailles insuffisantes, et que d'autres histoires plus tragiques et moins valables s'étaient déjà passées. 
> Ce topic est d'ailleurs vachement symptomatique des limites de la justice personnelle : une majorité des gens qui cautionnent pensent que c'était légitime et suffisant. Pas mal de gars trouvent quand même que ça aurait pu aller plus loin. Les plus extrémistes n'avoueront pas ici qu'ils trouveraient normal de tuer ce genre de connard qui tabasse des animaux sans défense... Alors la justice personnelle elle doit s'arrêter où ? Quand la majorité des vindicatifs est satisfaite ? Quand tout le monde a assouvit sa soif de vengeance ? Et le comité "les chats c'est des cons qui doivent tous crever", ils ont le droit de venger le fier et honnête tabasseur de félin ?



Tiens, à propos de vision populaire, voilà ce que j'ai observé ce matin. Malgré mon statut d'Elite, je vais parfois dans un supermarché. Or donc ce matin, j'ai vu l'interpellation par la sécu d'un mec visiblement ivre ou drogué. Le type semblait propre sur lui, mais son comportement était vraiment bizarre. Les gars de la sécu cherchait à le maîtriser, mais c'était vraiment étrange car le mec bougeait au ralenti. Finalement il tombe et se met à hurler que son bras lui faisait mal.

Ce qui est intéressant, ce n'est pas tant le fait divers que les réactions des gens : il y avait des gens goguenards en train de rire de la situation, d'autres qui avaient l'air effrayés mais ne pouvait détacher leur regard de la scène, un troisième groupe accélérait le pas pour ne pas voir ce qui se passait. Chez moi, ça a surtout évoqué une certaine tristesse devant la déchéance du mec...

L'humain réagit différemment selon ses capacités d'empathie et son égocentrisme. Dans les réactions de topic on retrouve plus ou moins les mêmes rapports, entre ceux qui manifeste de l'empathie envers le chat, d'autre envers le gamin et sa famille et d'autres enfin, visiblement débarassés de tout complexe, qui trouve ça rigolo...

----------


## Guest62019

> Ça s'appelle une éducation stricte. Correctement appliqué, ça marche.


Ah ?
Donc ils vont pas à l'école ?
Je cautionne pas la torture d'animaux, mais faire des conneries participe au parcours de l'enfant. Le tout est de juguler.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Nan mais mes parents ils m'ont bien éduqué, ça m'a pas empêché de faire des conneries dont ils ont jamais entendu parler. Et des grosses, parfois... P'tain j'ai peut pour tes gosses si tu penses que tu dois pouvoir tout savoir (ou deviner) de leurs faits et gestes...


Bon bah la aussi on va essayer de nuancer et recadrer un peu quand même...
On parle d'un gamin qui est foutu de tabasser son propre chat, plusieurs fois, d'enfiler une cagoule, de le filmer et de poster ça sur le net.... 
Ça a un peu rien a voir avec prendre un pétard et le foutre dans une poubelle ou faire fumer un crapaud.
Clairement y'a eu un foirage dans son éducation. 
Que ce comportement soit plus ou moins inné, pourquoi pas, mais si ya pas d'éducation derrière.... 

D'ailleurs on discute paisiblement de tout ça, les enculés de 4chan d'un coté, ces enfoirés de parents de l'autre, etc... Mais qu'un gosse puisse arriver a ce niveau de manque total d'empathie sans que ça ne choque personne, et de discuter le bout de gras sur qui sont les vilains dans l'histoire, c'est proprement terrifiant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ça s'appelle une éducation stricte. Correctement appliqué, ça marche.



 :^_^: 

Naîveté quand tu nous tiens.

Rassurez-moi, vous avez été jeunes un jour ?  :;):

----------


## The Lurker

> Naïf ?
> On parle de ton gosse ... Genre c'est toi qui l'a fait, ça fait 14 piges a peu près que tu vis avec lui ... Normalement, si t'as pas de la merde dans les yeux et dans la cervelle, et que t'assumes ton rôle de père, bien sur que oui t'es capable de voir ça. Sinon t'as clairement merdé dans ton rôle de père ( et c'est pas la faute a la société, a l'école, ou au gamin .... )
> Peut-être que t'as pas su le remettre en place quand il a commencé a chercher les limites, ou alors tu l'as laissé s'éduquer a base de télé et de net. D'ailleurs je penche ici pour la 2eme solution ....


J'ai l'impression que ce que tu dis là est vachement théorique non ? Honnêtement je pense que tu à quasiment tout faux là, tu risques d'être bien désabusé quand ta théorie se cassera le nez sur de l'empirisme bien hard.

----------


## hellsing

> et tenté de shooter dans des pigeons, sans qu'on puisse reprocher quoi que ce soit à l'éducation que m'ont donné mes parents.


Ah si on peut leur reprocher de pas t'avoir fait faire assez de sport, rater un shoot dans un pigeon franchement  ::ninja:: 

(2nd degré toussa hein...)

----------


## El Gringo

> Ça s'appelle une éducation stricte. Correctement appliqué, ça marche.


C'est ton point de vue.

----------


## The Lurker

> Ça s'appelle une éducation stricte. Correctement appliqué, ça marche.


Ouais dans tes rêves.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais qu'un gosse puisse arriver a ce niveau de manque total d'empathie sans que ça ne choque personne,


Parce que, malheureusement, c'est loin d'être nouveau et isolé comme "cas" de perturbation ?

C'est comme tout, ça finit par se banaliser.
Fin perso, je l'envoie 12 mois en Psy le môme, parce que là y'a du travail à faire.

----------


## gnouman

Je crois que tous ça va finir en expédition punitive entre ceux "pour" et ceux "contre".  ::o:

----------


## Kreem

Désolé j'ai poster sous le coup de la colère.

----------


## captain_torche

> [...]Ça a un peu rien a voir avec prendre un pétard et le foutre dans une poubelle ou faire fumer un crapaud.[...]


Pour le pétard et la poubelle, on est bien d'accord. Pour le crapaud, on ne l'est plus : entre un passage à tabac d'un animal et la mise à mort d'un autre, je trouve que tu fais pencher la balance du mauvais côté.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Ben cesse d'espérer car la réalité est bien loin de ça.


Wouah ptin , best reponse ever....

Tu te bases sur quoi pour dire ça ? Les experts, ou, plus sérieusement, esprits criminels ?

----------


## Hirilorn

Question bête qui me vient à l'esprit, en passant, sur la démarche initiale "d'enquête" de 4 chan. 

Prenons un exemple similaire au précédent, mais fictif. Considérons un gars qui laisse sur youtube une vidéo où il tabasse son chien, sous un pseudo rattaché à une adresse mail, adresse mail elle-même rattachée à une personne réelle via un annuaire en ligne genre 118218. En quoi est-ce illégal de simplement rapporter sur des forums (ou ailleurs) la chaîne de raisonnement qui a amené à découvrir son identité ? Après tout, si cette personne laisse en accès ouvert à tous ces éléments liés à son identification  et à sa vie (genre profil facebook et autres), où est le problème d'en faire la publicité ?

Bon bien sûr, la situation est différente pour cette affaire, où ils sont allés sans doute plus loin que simplement fureter de lien en lien sur google. Ne me faites pas non plus dire ce que je n'ai pas dit : je ne cautionne pas toute la suite de l'opération et le lynchage. Mais d'un point de vue légal, je me demande pourquoi il y aurait problème à divulguer des informations qui sont déjà publiques (genre profil facebook, annuaires en ligne et autres)

----------


## El Gringo

> Que ce comportement soit plus ou moins inné, pourquoi pas, mais si ya pas d'éducation derrière....


Ben je suis d'accord, surtout pour le "si". Je dis pas que les parents sont forcément blancs comme neiges, je dis juste qu'on peut pas savoir et donc leur reprocher, c'est tellement facile de les désigner comme coupables.




> D'ailleurs on discute paisiblement de tout ça, les enculés de 4chan d'un coté, ces enfoirés de parents de l'autre, etc... Mais qu'un gosse puisse arriver a ce niveau de manque total d'empathie sans que ça ne choque personne, et de discuter le bout de gras sur qui sont les vilains dans l'histoire, c'est proprement terrifiant.


Là franchement c'est toi qui me fait peur, je crois que tout le monde ici condamne ce que l'autre abruti a fait à son chat. On va pas commencer tous nos messages en précisant "je trouve que c'est mal de tabasser un chat mais..."

----------


## Tildidoum

> On parle d'un gamin qui est foutu de tabasser son propre chat, plusieurs fois, d'enfiler une cagoule, de le filmer et de poster ça sur le net.... 
> Ça a un peu rien a voir avec prendre un pétard et le foutre dans une poubelle ou faire fumer un crapaud.


Tabasser un chat ou faire fumer un crapaud (en espérant qu'il explose) je vois pas bien où se situe la frontière, quand même.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Pour le pétard et la poubelle, on est bien d'accord. Pour le crapaud, on ne l'est plus : entre un passage à tabac d'un animal et la mise à mort d'un autre, je trouve que tu fais pencher la balance du mauvais côté.


Ptin mais c'est un caricature de discussion... C'est la caméra caché, c'est ça ???

----------


## Guest62019

> Tabasser un chat ou faire fumer un crapaud (en espérant qu'il explose) je vois pas bien où se situe la frontière, quand même.


Euuh un chat c'est beaucoup plus "mignon" qu'un crapaud. La plupart des humains ont beaucoup plus d'affection envers les chats qu'envers les crapauds. Torturer un chat, faut clairemetn être allumé.

Faire fumer un crapaud, faut être curieux  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h05 ----------




> Ptin mais c'est un caricature de discussion... C'est la caméra caché, c'est ça ???


Ouais on nage en plein flyfucking là, d'ailleurs enculer les mouches c'est comme torturer les chats

----------


## captain_torche

Bah en même temps, tant qu'à prendre le parti des bêtes, pourquoi les hiérarchiser ?

----------


## Guest62019

> Bah en même temps, tant qu'à prendre le parti des bêtes, pourquoi les hiérarchiser ?


C'est pas moi qui les hiérarchise, l'être humain "s'entend" généralemetn mieux avec les chiens et les chats qu'avec un varan de Komodo.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Ptin mais c'est un caricature de discussion... C'est la caméra caché, c'est ça ???


Excuse moi d'intervenir mais la caricature c'est toi qui l'a commencée avec cette histoire d'empathie. Personne ne remet en cause la gravité des actes du gamin, c'est juste qu'un groupe de personne puisse se faire juge et bourreau, sans parler de "sanctionner" les parents du gosse, bah je trouve ça complètement anormal.

Et pour rester dans la caricature, si demain tu vois un mec en train de tabasser sa femme dans la rue, ça te paraîtrait normal qu'un groupe de gens décide de venir le lyncher en vertu de la justice populaire ?

----------


## captain_torche

Captain_Dread : j'avais compris ta position, mais je trouvais juste illogique de condamner le fait de frapper un chat, et pas celui de faire (ou de tenter de faire) exploser une grenouille.

Dans les deux cas, c'est très con.
Légalement, il y en a un qui est effectivement condamnable (le chat rentrant dans les listes des animaux de compagnie), mais c'est typiquement le même acte. Et je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi il faudrait impliquer les parents.

----------


## The Lurker

> Wouah ptin , best reponse ever....
> 
> Tu te bases sur quoi pour dire ça ? Les experts, ou, plus sérieusement, esprits criminels ?


Ah j'admet j'aurais pu faire beaucoup mieux. Enfin honnêtement je ne trouve pas que tes affirmations soient de meilleure qualité. Quand à ce sur quoi je me base c'est exactement sur la même chose que toi (tu me feras pas croire que tes propos ont une quelconque légitimité que n'ont pas les miens), sauf que quand je te lis j'ai l'impression qu'on vit pas dans le même monde.



> Ptin mais c'est un caricature de discussion... C'est la caméra caché, c'est ça ???


Oeil, poutre ? Tes réponses rentrent parfaitement dans le moule de la caricature que tu condamnes.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Excuse moi d'intervenir mais la caricature c'est toi qui l'a commencée avec cette histoire d'empathie. Personne ne remet en cause la gravité des actes du gamin, c'est juste qu'un groupe de personne puisse se faire juge et bourreau, sans parler de "sanctionner" les parents du gosse, bah je trouve ça complètement anormal.
> 
> Et pour rester dans la caricature, si demain tu vois un mec en train de tabasser sa femme dans la rue, ça te paraîtrait normal qu'un groupe de gens décide de venir le lyncher en vertu de la justice populaire ?


Glissant comme comparaison là...Si je croise un mec en train de tabasser sa femme dans la rue, j'envisagerais très sérieusement d'aller lui faire avaler ses dents. Surtout en flag'...

----------


## Super Menteur

> Glissant comme comparaison là...Si je croise un mec en train de tabasser sa femme dans la rue, j'envisagerais très sérieusement d'aller lui faire avaler ses dents. Surtout en flag'...


Non mais c'était une exagération très facile je reconnais. Passons, l'idée était de montrer que la vindicte populaire ce n'est pas la justice, et que je ne comprends pas pourquoi on la cautionnerait parfois et parfois pas.

----------


## El Gringo

> Glissant comme comparaison là...Si je croise un mec en train de tabasser sa femme dans la rue, j'envisagerais très sérieusement d'aller lui faire avaler ses dents. Surtout en flag'...


Ben en flag un petit pain dans la gueule ça se défend, émotion, réaction etc. Mais ça justifie pas une expédition punitive. La bonne chose à faire aurait été d'empêcher le batteur de poursuivre ses activités et d'appeler les flics pour qu'il se fasse arrêter puis juger.

----------


## Guest62019

> Légalement, il y en a un qui est effectivement condamnable (le chat rentrant dans les listes des animaux de compagnie), mais c'est typiquement le même acte.


Je parle vraiment de mon ressenti. Faire péter une grenouille ou asperger de sel une limace, je vois ça comme une connerie de gamin, pas dangereux quand c'est pas répété, que ça reste de la curiosité un peu malsaine.

Torturer un chat, je vois clairement de la barbarie là dedans

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Ben en flag un petit pain dans la gueule ça se défend, émotion, réaction etc. Mais ça justifie pas une expédition punitive. La bonne chose à faire aurait été d'empêcher le batteur de poursuivre ses activités et d'appeler les flics pour qu'il se fasse arrêter puis juger.


Effectivement.

----------


## Tildidoum

Ou alors péter la gueule à son chat.

----------


## The Lurker

> Non mais c'était une exagération très facile je reconnais. Passons, l'idée était de montrer que la vindicte populaire ce n'est pas la justice, et que je ne comprends pas pourquoi on la cautionnerait parfois et parfois pas.


Ben parce que même ça ne peut être classé et bien rangé de manière manichéenne. Ca dépend de la sensibilité de chacun, de son expérience, du domaine touché, de la manière, de l'humeur, etc... Bien trop de variables pour que la réaction de chacun soit formaté.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Ben en flag un petit pain dans la gueule ça se défend, émotion, réaction etc. Mais ça justifie pas une expédition punitive. La bonne chose à faire aurait été d'empêcher le batteur de poursuivre ses activités et d'appeler les flics pour qu'il se fasse arrêter puis juger.


Ce qu'aurait aussi du se limiter à faire Anonymous : centraliser les informations pertinentes et envoyer le tout à la Police.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h25 ----------




> Ben parce que même ça ne peut être classé et bien rangé de manière manichéenne. Ca dépend de la sensibilité de chacun, de son expérience, du domaine touché, de la manière, de l'humeur, etc... Bien trop de variables pour que la réaction de chacun soit formaté.


Ouais mais là où ça marche pas c'est qu'Anonymous est un groupe, et que la réaction n'a rien de spontané (enquête, collecte, création de sites web puis punition, on va pas me faire croire que c'est une réaction émotive). Ca limite de suite les variables.

----------


## Guest62019

> Ce qu'aurait aussi du se limiter à faire Anonymous : centraliser les informations pertinentes et envoyer le tout à la Police.


Et là j'aurais applaudi des trois mains. C'est là où se situe la limite, ils ont jugés et appliqué une sanction.

----------


## Hirilorn

> Ben en flag un petit pain dans la gueule ça se défend, émotion, réaction etc. Mais ça justifie pas une expédition punitive. La bonne chose à faire aurait été d'empêcher le batteur de poursuivre ses activités et d'appeler les flics pour qu'il se fasse arrêter puis juger.


Si le pain a pour objet de faire cesser le type, ça devrait tomber sous le coup de la légitime défense. Mais si c'est un pain gratuit donné après qu'il a fini de cogner sa femme, ça n'a à mon avis rien de défendable.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h31 ----------




> Ouais mais là où ça marche pas c'est qu'Anonymous est un groupe, et que la réaction n'a rien de spontané (enquête, collecte, création de sites web puis punition, on va pas me faire croire que c'est une réaction émotive). Ca limite de suite les variables.


En même temps, si toutes les infos traînent sur le web parce que le gars en question ne fait pas gaffe à ce qu'il laisse sur son profil facebook, où est le problème de divulguer ces infos, sachant qu'elles sont déjà publiques ?

----------


## captain_torche

> Si le pain a pour objet de faire cesser le type, ça devrait tomber sous le coup de la légitime défense. Mais si c'est un pain gratuit donné après qu'il a fini de cogner sa femme, ça n'a à mon avis rien de défendable.


Et, conséquence logique, le conjoint brutal porte plainte pour coups et blessures. Il risque même de gagner.

Mais on s'éloigne du débat initial  :;):

----------


## Gregouze

> Ben en flag un petit pain dans la gueule ça se défend, ...


Et encore seulement s'il est plus petit que moi et bourré.

----------


## captain_torche

Et que c'est un chat.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Ce qu'aurait aussi du se limiter à faire Anonymous : centraliser les informations pertinentes et envoyer le tout à la Police.


Quand ils sont moins énervés, ils se "contentent" de faire du harcèlement à base de livraison de pizzas. Mais genre de 5 pizzas pour chaque pizzeria des alentours quoi.

----------


## exarkun

Alors parlons franchement, quand je vois dans une vidéo d'un de mes congénères se faire tabasser je m'en fous royal j'aime pas mes semblables. Mais voir un de mes congénères tabasser un animal j'aurai juste envie qu'il créve dans les pires douleurs (et encore je reste poli parce que ce genre de chose me fout juste la haine). Alors le mec qui va chercher ce petit enfoiré qui s'amuse à faire du mal à son chat je lui dit bravo et merci, je ne veux pas entendre du "ouais mais il un probleme dans son milieu familiale" ou encore "ouah ça tue la vie privée ça", parce que gamin ou pas je vois ça dans la rue le minot il se prend une claque devant ses parents et ces derniers aussi si ils la ramènent.

----------


## Guest62019

Ah ben c'est bien, tu places les animaux au dessus des humains, et pire, tu l'assumes...
J'vais pas te dire tout le mal que je pense de toi, ça ferait encore sauter le forum.

----------


## Euklif

Je sais, il y a des choses plus graves dans la vie.
Je sais, les dérives d'une telle chose peuvent être énorme.
Je sais, la loi n'a pas forcément été respecté.
Mais putain, je viens de reprendre foi en l'humanité.

Bon, alors après, c'est aller super trop loin quand même. Mais bon, la police locale, elle n'aurait pas agit. Qu'elle est que ça à foutre ou non, on s'en branle, c'est juste qu'il n'aurait pas agit. Point. D'ailleurs, même s'il l'avait fait, le mineur n'en n'aurait pas été inquiété plus que ça. Et de la même manière, éloigner le chat de l'enfant était tout à fait dans les cordes des parents. Donc chacun a sa part de responsabilités dans l'histoire et, a mon humble avis, personne n'aurait été sanctionné ce que j'aurais trouvais anormal.

Et entre ça et l'attentisme, j'avoue que je préfère ça. Il manque par contre ce qu'on appelle la mesure. Voila pour mon petit avis personnel qui fera surement rebondir les mêmes que ceux qui s'évertuent à dire depuis 9 pages (peut être 10 au moment ou je posterai  :^_^: ) que ce n'est qu'un putain de chat. Et ben je m'en branle, pour moi, un chat ou un homme qu'on fracasse, ça ne mérite pas d'être impuni.

----------


## --Lourd--

Trop de colère dans ce topic.

Venez faire votre piqure :

----------


## JudaGrumme

*Regarde la signature d'exarkun

 :tired:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Alors parlons franchement, quand je vois dans une vidéo d'un de mes congénères se faire tabasser je m'en fous royal j'aime pas mes semblables.


 ::O:  ::O:  ::O:  J'aurai voulu dire un truc drôle ou sensé mais là je suis super triste pour toi. La misanthropie c'est moche quand même, dis moi si tu nous hais tous pourquoi tu nous parle? ::O:  ::O:  ::O:

----------


## Anon4782

> Question bête qui me vient à l'esprit, en passant, sur la démarche initiale "d'enquête" de 4 chan. 
> 
> Prenons un exemple similaire au précédent, mais fictif. Considérons un gars qui laisse sur youtube une vidéo où il tabasse son chien, sous un pseudo rattaché à une adresse mail, adresse mail elle-même rattachée à une personne réelle via un annuaire en ligne genre 118218. En quoi est-ce illégal de simplement rapporter sur des forums (ou ailleurs) la chaîne de raisonnement qui a amené à découvrir son identité ? Après tout, si cette personne laisse en accès ouvert à tous ces éléments liés à son identification et à sa vie (genre profil facebook et autres), où est le problème d'en faire la publicité ?


On est probablement seulement au début d'un phénomène qui a déjà commencé et qui va peut-être gravement dégénéré. 
On a eu aussi un cas intéressant de justice internet avec "Le Tigre".

Espionner le voisin a toujours été une passion humaine. Il suffit de mélanger avec la mode des supers héros et d'y ajouter tous les rageux et nolife aux belles idées d'internet pour créer une armée de terroristes sans couilles.

L'aboutissement de tout ça devrait être la publication de fausses informations et images pour nuire à des gens qu'on aime pas. Si c'est sur internet c'est que c'est vrai. ::): 
Le côté rassurant de la chose c'est que normalement les femmes doivent probablement subir les premières les foudres de leurs exs.

Tout ça conforte quand même dans l'idée que laisser trainer son image sur le web c'est risqué. Et le problème c'est que c'est plus vraiment un truc qu'on peut totalement maîtriser. (boulot etc)

----------


## PiotrIvanovitch

"par ceux qui pourraient être considérés comme les pires monstres du net."

Ils ont été plutôt sympa avec le gosse qui avait l'air d'être un gros con. Livrer quelqu'un de rechercé aux autorités est un devoir civique, j'en connais qui lui aurait péter la gueule.

Y'a qu'à voir les chasses à l'homme organisée en Asie par des mecs du net, ça finit rarement par un appelle à la police. Plutôt par du harcèlement voir des lynchage, c'est un genre de tribunal populaire. Ici, c'est simplement des mecs qui se sont passionnés pour une traque. Ils ne se sont pas placés en tant que juge ou que vengeur.

----------


## El Gringo

> Mais bon, la police locale, elle n'aurait pas agit. Qu'elle est que ça à foutre ou non, on s'en branle, c'est juste qu'il n'aurait pas agit. Point. D'ailleurs, même s'il l'avait fait, le mineur n'en n'aurait pas été inquiété plus que ça.


C'est tellement facile de dire ça pour tout justifier... Elle aurait peut-être rien fait, ouais. Ou elle aurait peut-être fait quelque chose et le gosse aurait dû suivre une thérapie. On peut pas vraiment savoir, mais c'est sûr qu'en partant du principe que les institutions font pas leur travail ça légitime la justice personnelle...

----------


## LaVaBo

Je ne vais pas donner mon avis, parce que je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser.

Mais ça me rappelle les histoires des vols de compte steam de canards. Il y a plusieurs pseudo hackers qui se sont fait spammer leur page de phishing, étaler les photos les plus ridicules du skyblog ou afficher les conneries venant de divers forums ou blogs. Ici même, par nous.
Et dans ces cas-là, ça m'a bien fait plaisir, le principe de l'arroseur arrosé.
"Bien fait pour ta gueule", j'ai pensé.


Idem pour l'histoire relatée sur ce forum y'a quelques semaines, d'un gars qui volait des cartes prépayées pour WoW avec du phishing. Il avait laissé ses login/mdp gmail sur la page web, login et mdp qui ont immédiatement été affichés et utilisés, sur le forum où le gars faisait sa pub pour phisher.
D'où panique, tentative de justification pitoyable, échec. Là encore, j'ai applaudi, et je n'étais pas le seul.


Il n'y avait pas de menace, et le tout restait dans des proportions limitées (quelques personnes au courant et actives). Mais au final, c'est exactement le même principe. Principe que j'ai approuvé dans les exemples ci-dessus, alors que l'histoire de vengeance populaire sur le débile avec son chat, j'approuve pas. Et pourtant, je considère que maltraiter un chat est beaucoup plus grave que de voler un compte steam.

Donc je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser. La boucle est bouclée.

----------


## Anon4782

> "par ceux qui pourraient être considérés comme les pires monstres du net."
> 
> Ils ont été plutôt sympa avec le gosse qui avait l'air d'être un gros con. Livrer quelqu'un de rechercé aux autorités est un devoir civique, j'en connais qui lui aurait péter la gueule.


D'un autre côté, maintenant il a une page wiki, sa tronche partout etc.
Il a pris perpétuité, comme Jordy mais pour pas un rond. ::O:

----------


## PiotrIvanovitch

> C'est tellement facile de dire ça pour tout justifier... Elle aurait peut-être rien fait, ouais. Ou elle aurait peut-être fait quelque chose et le gosse aurait dû suivre une thérapie. On peut pas vraiment savoir, mais c'est sûr qu'en partant du principe que les institutions font pas leur travail ça légitime la justice personnelle...



Je répète mon post précédant, mais il n'y a pas eu de "justice personnelle". Lorsque tu livres quelqu'un aux autorités, tu ne fais pas la justice. C'est d'ailleurs de ton devoir que dénoncer une personne que tu sais en infraction (après, on le fait ou on le fait pas, dépend des mentalités). Le gosse et ses parents, ce sera un juge qui va le juger (s'il y a jugement), pas un Anonymous. 

Là où ça aurait été très grave, c'est s'ils avaient décidé de se faire justice eux-mêmes, ce qui serait certainement passer par la violence ou le harcèlement...

----------


## lau'

> blabla


C'est surtout le fait de faire justice soi-même qui est répréhensible, pas une collecte d'information, même si c'est pour se moquer. Là il y a eu menaces et "foutage" de vie en l'air pour les parents. Comme on dit depuis le début, s'ils s'étaient contenté de collecter les infos et de balancer ça aux flics, 4chan serait un site de héros. Là c'est juste un site de con qui croient pouvoir faire ce qu'il veulent...

----------


## Super Menteur

> Là où ça aurait été très grave, c'est s'ils avaient décidé de se faire justice eux-mêmes, ce qui serait certainement passer par la violence ou le harcèlement...


Bah de mon point de vue il y a eu clairement harcèlement de la famille là.

----------


## Anonyme2016

La famille, c'est clair qu'on sait pas trop ce qu'elle vient foutre la dedans.
Sont allé un poil trop loin.

Mais une grosse humiliation publique du gosse, j'approuve.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je répète mon post précédant, mais il n'y a pas eu de "justice personnelle". Lorsque tu livres quelqu'un aux autorités, tu ne fais pas la justice. C'est d'ailleurs de ton devoir que dénoncer une personne que tu sais en infraction (après, on le fait ou on le fait pas, dépend des mentalités). Le gosse et ses parents, ce sera un juge qui va le juger (s'il y a jugement), pas un Anonymous. 
> 
> Là où ça aurait été très grave, c'est s'ils avaient décidé de se faire justice eux-mêmes, ce qui serait certainement passer par la violence ou le harcèlement...


Ben justement, ils ont harcelé le gars et ses parents en plus de le livrer aux autorités.

----------


## PiotrIvanovitch

Euh, comme c'est raconté dans l'article, je ne vois pas d'harcèlement. Il y a seulement divulgation de données privées, ce qui est clairement un gros problème de 4chan (alors qu'ils se cachent et pronent l'anonymat sur le net)...

----------


## Hirilorn

> D'un autre côté, maintenant il a une page wiki, sa tronche partout etc.
> Il a pris perpétuité, comme Jordy mais pour pas un rond.


Ca, ça touche au problème du droit à l'oubli sur le web, qui, à cause de la façon dont l'information est gérée (caches de moteurs de recherche et autres), est très relatif, voire inexistant.

Après, en l'absence de vraie législation pour le moment, j'ai envie de dire : "si tu laisses traîner des trucs qui t'identifient sur le web, attends-toi à ce que ça te suive." Après, ça ne justifie pas tout le lynchage qui suit derrière, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse réellement condamner quelqu'un pour avoir porté sur le devant de la scène quelque chose qui est déjà public, même s'il est moins visible.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h12 ----------




> Euh, comme c'est raconté dans l'article, je ne vois pas d'harcèlement. Il y a seulement divulgation de données privées, ce qui est clairement un gros problème de 4chan (alors qu'ils se cachent et pronent l'anonymat sur le net)...


Ca dépend des données "privées" dont on parle. Si c'est son profil facebook, peut-on encore considérer ça comme privé ?

----------


## lau'

Tout le monde a la droit à ses 15min de célébrité  ::):

----------


## El Gringo

> Euh, comme c'est raconté dans l'article, je ne vois pas d'harcèlement. Il y a seulement divulgation de données privées, ce qui est clairement un gros problème de 4chan (alors qu'ils se cachent et pronent l'anonymat sur le net)...


Ouais mais kahn lust a sous-estimé les nuisances apparemment.

----------


## PiotrIvanovitch

Ah, je ne sais pas alors.

----------


## Anon4782

> Ca, ça touche au problème du droit à l'oubli sur le web, qui, à cause de la façon dont l'information est gérée (caches de moteurs de recherche et autres), est très relatif, voire inexistant.
> 
> Après, en l'absence de vraie législation pour le moment, j'ai envie de dire : "si tu laisses traîner des trucs qui t'identifient sur le web, attends-toi à ce que ça te suive." Après, ça ne justifie pas tout le lynchage qui suit derrière, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse réellement condamner quelqu'un pour avoir porté sur le devant de la scène quelque chose qui est déjà public, même s'il est moins visible.


Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec cette assertion relative à la responsabilité de l'internaute.
Si tu as laissé (parfois contre ton gré dans le cadre du travail ou de l'information par exemple, ou mieux comme dans l'exemple qui nous intéresse quand le sujet est mineur) ton image, son exploitation par des rageux c'est au mieux du harcèlement au pire carrément un lynchage (qui peut conduire à des agressions, suicides etc)

On doit traiter un enfant comme un adulte responsable uniquement parce qu'il a posté une vidéo sur internet, c'est une nouvelle norme? ::O: 
Si ce genre de raisonnement se généralise, on va pas tarder à pouvoir justifier toutes les censures du net.

----------


## lau'

un bon article sur tout ça

----------


## Euklif

> C'est tellement facile de dire ça pour tout justifier... Elle aurait peut-être rien fait, ouais. Ou elle aurait peut-être fait quelque chose et le gosse aurait dû suivre une thérapie. On peut pas vraiment savoir, mais c'est sûr qu'en partant du principe que les institutions font pas leur travail ça légitime la justice personnelle...


C'est pas une question qu'elles fassent leurs travails ou non, je l'avais précisé d'ailleurs.
Mais n'ayant pas l'omniscience, j'ai vu la réaction de ces même institutions à ma petite échelle. Alors c'est biaisé, certes, et je le sais. Mais c'est comme ça. Quand je vois, toujours à ma petite échelle hein, leurs non déplacement pour des êtres humains, j'ai du mal à les imaginer voir une famille pour un chat.

----------


## Anon4782

Suffit juste de préciser que c'est le chat de Nadine Morano qui a été agressé.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

L'article sur l'Encyclopedia Dramatica fait état de menaces de mort, donc y a bien eu harcèlement et pas des moindres.

Sinon, les diverses peines encourues aux USA pour cruauté envers les animaux (j'ignore la crédibilité du lien): http://www.straypetadvocacy.org/html/cruelty_laws.html . Il était d'ailleurs question que le gamin (qui est de l'Oklahoma) soit lui-même puni par la loi, mais je sais pas ce que ça a donné.

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est pas une question qu'elles fassent leurs travails ou non, je l'avais précisé d'ailleurs.
> Mais n'ayant pas l'omniscience, j'ai vu la réaction de ces même institutions à ma petite échelle. Alors c'est biaisé, certes, et je le sais. Mais c'est comme ça. Quand je vois, toujours à ma petite échelle hein, leurs non déplacement pour des êtres humains, j'ai du mal à les imaginer voir une famille pour un chat.


Ben je sais bien qu'ils sont pas toujours super actifs mais je dis juste que tu peux pas partir du principe qu'ils feront rien. Si tu veux avoir une pensée honnête en tout cas... Y'a des gens qui sont condamnés pour maltraitance sur animaux, y'en a forcément beaucoup moins que de connards qui maltraitent les animaux, mais ça existe.

----------


## Pimûsu

Je propose de faire payer 1 euro le post sur un topic tournant autour de 4chan*.

Y'a moyen de réembaucher Rhabot en 3/4 news à mon avis...

Pour le reste, 
> donner les infos aux autorités c'est bien
> le reste ça craint et les autres lapins pro-raids, vous êtes moches
> vive Gringo et les autres qui ont au moins une once d'objectivité.

Bon sinon, vous n'avez pas de jeux à jouer ou quoi ? Aller hop hop hop, go sims 3 pour reproduire la scène.

* : ou p'tet un abonnement obligatoire pour pouvoir poster  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> Ben je sais bien qu'ils sont pas toujours super actifs mais je dis juste que tu peux pas partir du principe qu'ils feront rien. Si tu veux avoir une pensée honnête en tout cas... Y'a des gens qui sont condamnés pour maltraitance sur animaux, y'en a forcément beaucoup moins que de connards qui maltraitent les animaux, mais ça existe.


Certes. Il se peut que je manque aussi de mesure.
Mais on a forcément une sensibilité différente en fonction de notre vécu...

Bon allez, j'retourne sur Blodlines  ::ninja::

----------


## PiotrIvanovitch

> un bon article sur tout ça



Je ne sais pas si c'est ironique, mais dire que 4chan est seulement l'antre de pédophile et de "monstres sans coeur venus du tréfonds des égoûts de l’internet pour propager la terreur (et accessoirement la pornographie)" (sic), c'est assez faux. Ce que comprennent pas tous ces gens, c'est que 4chan n'est pas un, il est multiple. Les Anonymous ne sont pas tous pareil, même s'ils ont tous les mêmes noms. Chacun a ses habitudes sur 4chan : il y a des threads pédophiles, mais il y a aussi des threads marrants, d'autres sur des sujets plus sérieux (bien que toujours avec de l'humour).

J'ai traîné sur 4chan, je ne suis pas un pédophile. Merci.


Je suis entrain de me renseigner quant à ce supposé harcèlement, quoique ça m'étonnerait pas qu'ils aient encore déconné.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Ben je sais bien qu'ils sont pas toujours super actifs mais je dis juste que tu peux pas partir du principe qu'ils feront rien. Si tu veux avoir une pensée honnête en tout cas... Y'a des gens qui sont condamnés pour maltraitance sur animaux, y'en a forcément beaucoup moins que de connards qui maltraitent les animaux, mais ça existe.


Après, condamné..faut voir comment.

Si c'est pour attendre 2 ans de bourbier judiciaire (france?), avec a la clé une petite peine avec sursis...surtout qu'il est mineur..Un gros affichage de sa vie (sans les menaces, le pourissage de la famille et tout hein) sur le ouèbe avec en grandes lettres CONNARD clouées au milieu du front, juste pour qu'il n'ose plus jamais rebrancher un modem, je trouve ça mille fois plus approprié, et ça fait gagner du temps et de l'argent a tout le monde.

----------


## dunadan

Bon je connais pas 4chan, rien à foutre d'ailleurs .. Mais de ce que j'ai lu ils aiment rire de tabous et toutes choses immorales, alors qu'ici il est question de violence totalement gratuite envers un être vivant ..

Un branleur comme ça qui accroche fièrement un drapeau confédéré dans sa chambre se film à torturer un animal, il mérite de faire un bon séjour en maison de redressement ..

A ce demander ce qu'on les gens contre les chats, il y a eu nombres de chats chez mes parents, au fil des années une bonne dizaine a disparu certains ont réussi à rentrés pour mourir avec une balle de 22lr dans le bide, une est arrivée recouverte d'essence "en ayant échappée à l'allumette" qui lui quand même brulé la peau "limite fondue vue l'aspect" sur l'ensemble du corps ça a bien pris une année pour qu'elle soit de nouveau poilue.  ::mellow:: 

Y'a quand même un gros paquet de tarés sur terre ..  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bah oui mais quand on est un mongolo sans éducation, bruler des chats c'est rigolo.

Encore, t'as pas eu droit au vicieux qui fait cuire un bout d'éponge avec sa viande et la file a bouffer au chat/chien.

Comme ça ni vu ni connu, la prochaine fois que l'animal boit, il y passe.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Bah oui mais quand on est un mongolo sans éducation, bruler des chats c'est rigolo.


Ben nous, le chat du voisin a ruiné 50000 fois le potager familial.

Je peux comprendre que les gens en aient la haine  ::):  Ils tirent déjà sur leurs voisins, alors un bête de chat...

On retourne le débat, un chat ça ne s'éduque pas ou peu et on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il fout dehors. Et les maitres s'en foutent "en quoi je suis responsable de mon chat ?"

Forcément à faire le con il ne se fait pas que des amis  :;): 

Bref.

J'étais gamin, mais je sais que le chat n'a jamais recommencé  ::ninja:: 

Edit : un voisin a même mis un coup de 22lr sur un chien qui passait dans la rue sans laisse, il a eu gain de cause... Je vous laisse voir... Tu promènes ton chien innofensif et qui est bien dressé au pied et tu te le fait shooter, et en plus il a la loi pour lui oO [CROSSOVER] Forcément tu sors pour buter des chats ça soulage [/CROSSOVER]

----------


## Anonyme2016

Y'a trouzmille façon de faire du repulsif a chat avec ce que t'as dans ta cuisine, et c'est mega efficace sans faire de mal a l'animal.

----------


## Anon4782

> Si c'est pour attendre 2 ans de bourbier judiciaire (france?), avec a la clé une petite peine avec sursis...surtout qu'il est mineur..Un gros affichage de sa vie (sans les menaces, le pourissage de la famille et tout hein) sur le ouèbe avec en grandes lettres CONNARD clouées au milieu du front, juste pour qu'il n'ose plus jamais rebrancher un modem, je trouve ça mille fois plus approprié, et ça fait gagner du temps et de l'argent a tout le monde.


J'ai oublié le nom de l'excellent film (anglais je crois) qui a récemment traité du sujet de la réinsertion d'un jeune qui avait commis un crime horrible alors qu'il était enfant, et c'est bien dommage.

Il faut savoir pardonner à un gamin qui a fait une énorme saloperie, même s'il maîtrise pas parfaitement le moonwalk.
Le condamner à perpétuité en laissant le soin de la punition à la vindicte populaire ce n'est pas rendre la justice c'est juste laisser des salopards encore plus immondes se laisser aller à leurs penchants haineux.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Y'a trouzmille façon de faire du repulsif a chat avec ce que t'as dans ta cuisine, et c'est mega efficace sans faire de mal a l'animal.


Je vais pas me galérer à faire du répulsif tous les jours...

C'est comme si les gens rentraient chez moi, "oui mais tu comprends tu peux te construire des murs et des barbelés" Raccourcis facile et exagéré.

Ce n'est pas à moi de ffaire respecter les limites mais aux autres de les respecter. C'est de l'assistanat après (sauf que ok le chat il comprend rien à notre monde lui il y'est pour rien)... 
Mais si tu ne peux pas contrôler ton chat, prend un chien. Je comprends parfaitement que le chat a besoin de liberté, etc etc... C'est pour ça qu'on a pas d'ours ou de cheval chez soi.

Mis à part ça, j'adore les bêtes et j'en ai plein. Faut juste arrêter de se plaindre. Chacun chez soi, après y'a a d'autres trucs à faire que la guerre aux chats qui sont des pros du harcèlement... Donc on règle le problème, malheureusement pour la bête.

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'ai oublié le nom de l'excellent film (anglais je crois) qui a récemment traité du sujet de la réinsertion d'un jeune qui avait commis un crime horrible alors qu'il était enfant, et c'est bien dommage.
> 
> Il faut savoir pardonner à un gamin qui a fait une énorme saloperie, même s'il maîtrise pas parfaitement le moonwalk.
> Le condamner à perpétuité en laissant le soin de la punition à la vindicte populaire ce n'est pas rendre la justice c'est juste laisser des salopards encore plus immondes se laisser aller à leurs penchants haineux.



Généralement quand Elinol est la voix de la modération, de la retenue et de l'équité, c'est que ses interlocuteurs partent vraiment en couille.

----------


## Pimûsu

> J'ai oublié le nom de l'excellent film (anglais je crois) qui a récemment traité du sujet de la réinsertion d'un jeune qui avait commis un crime horrible alors qu'il était enfant, et c'est bien dommage.
> 
> Il faut savoir pardonner à un gamin qui a fait une énorme saloperie, même s'il maîtrise pas parfaitement le moonwalk.
> Le condamner à perpétuité en laissant le soin de la punition à la vindicte populaire ce n'est pas rendre la justice c'est juste laisser des salopards encore plus immondes se laisser aller à leurs penchants haineux.



Je dirais http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=134123.html

----------


## Anon4782

> Généralement quand Elinol est la voix de la modération, de la retenue et de l'équité, c'est que ses interlocuteurs partent vraiment en couille.


Tellement vrai!  ::XD:: 
Et ça me coûte beaucoup.  :Emo:

----------


## Tildidoum

> Mais si tu ne peux pas contrôler ton chat, prend un chien. Je comprends parfaitement que le chat a besoin de liberté, etc etc... C'est pour ça qu'on a pas d'ours ou de cheval chez soi.


Uh là je suis pas super d'accord quand même ... Non on peut pas contrôler un chat, c'est pas possible (ou alors il sort jamais).
Jcomprend que ce soit chiant pour le jardin, mais en poussant ton raisonnment là on arrive quand même à un monde sans chat non ?

----------


## Anon4782

> Je dirais http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=134123.html


Voilà (et merki). Je conseille vivement Boy A à tous les partisans de l'opprobre publique.

----------


## --Lourd--

Tu pars vraiment en couille Elinol.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Uh là je suis pas super d'accord quand même ... Non on peut pas contrôler un chat, c'est pas possible (ou alors il sort jamais).
> Jcomprend que ce soit chiant pour le jardin, mais en poussant ton raisonnment là on arrive quand même à un monde sans chat non ?


Ben alors va pour un monde sans chat domestique. 
Je ne prends pas de dogue allemand dans mon deux pièces...

Je ne le connais pas, mais vous êtes jaloux de son à priori redressement à Elinol ? ^^

----------


## O.Boulon

Et sinon, chat vs chien, maîtrise de l'animal et tout, vous êtes sûr que c'est dans le topic ?

----------


## Pimûsu

> Et sinon, chat vs chien, maîtrise de l'animal et tout, vous êtes sûr que c'est dans le topic ?


Non mais ça rejoint brièvement le sujet sur le fait que les violences envers Dusty sont p'tet dues à ce que ce dernier harcèle Totor depuis des mois en faisant un alt-f4 en pleine partie de Fallout 3 lorsqu'il vient réclamer son Ronron en faisant un moonwalk sur son Natural Keyboard...

 ::ninja::  dayzolay

EDIT : dusty a mangé la poussière, hem voilà c'était pour la blague.

----------


## Reizz

Les représailles n'auraient pas du aller plus loin que la simple recherche de l'identité (tant pis pour sa gueule s'il balance sa vie sur youtube et facebook) et sa transmission à la police.

Le reste justice personnelle genre : viol de vie privée, incitation à la haine, piratage de site web est toute aussi ignoble et répréhensible que le fait originel.

On paye des impôts pour s'assurer une justice officielle et impartiale.

L'idée d'un casier judiciaire non officiel via google, youtube + réseaux sociaux commence à me gaver.

Le mec d'ici dix ans aura grandi, acquis en maturité, , aura peut être un diplôme et des qualités qui pourraient servir la société. Mais sera condamné à trainer sa connerie numérique. Le même raisonnement est valable pour un adulte mais pour un enfant c'est encore plus ignoble.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Y'a quand même un gros paquet de tarés *en Bretagne*..


"Tuons un Breton, sauvons un chat!"

 :;):

----------


## Tildidoum

On est à fond dedans, Dusty y s'est bien fait maîtriser !

Tout ça pour dire que pour un monde meilleur, il faut enfermer les chat et des ados. Mais dans des pièces sépérarées sinon ça fout la merde.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Je vais pas me galérer à faire du répulsif tous les jours...
> 
> C'est comme si les gens rentraient chez moi, "oui mais tu comprends tu peux te construire des murs et des barbelés" Raccourcis facile et exagéré.
> 
> Ce n'est pas à moi de ffaire respecter les limites mais aux autres de les respecter. C'est de l'assistanat après (sauf que ok le chat il comprend rien à notre monde lui il y'est pour rien)... 
> Mais si tu ne peux pas contrôler ton chat, prend un chien. Je comprends parfaitement que le chat a besoin de liberté, etc etc... C'est pour ça qu'on a pas d'ours ou de cheval chez soi.
> 
> Mis à part ça, j'adore les bêtes et j'en ai plein. Faut juste arrêter de se plaindre. Chacun chez soi, après y'a a d'autres trucs à faire que la guerre aux chats qui sont des pros du harcèlement... Donc on règle le problème, malheureusement pour la bête.


C'est clair, que foutre de l'eau a la moutarde la ou le chat passe, c'est vraiment trop difficile.

Et c'est vrai qu'on est HS en fait.

----------


## crazycow

> Je suis entrain de me renseigner quant à ce supposé harcèlement, quoique ça m'étonnerait pas qu'ils aient encore déconné.


Comme d'habitude avec les raids 4chan, il y a eu divulgation des données personnelles du foyer.
Les users en ont fait ce qu'ils voulaient.
Il y a eu moultes commandes de pizzas et autres conneries (avec posts comptabilisant le tout), un petit malin qui a fait un zouli lien pour que les gens téléphonent non stop à la maison, 2-3 imbéciles ont même dynamité le site du père.
Donc oui harcèlement il y a eu.

----------


## dunadan

> "Tuons un Breton, sauvons un chat!"


Mais heuu Monsieur, il est méchant..   ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà pourquoi on vous demande de pas niquer sur le forum les mecs qui fishent.

----------


## Tildidoum

C'est vrai on l'a vu, sauver des chats peut nuire à certaines personnes personnes.
Non la bonne formule c'est:

Tuons un breton.

----------


## lau'

> Je ne sais pas si c'est ironique, mais dire que 4chan est seulement l'antre de pédophile et de "monstres sans coeur venus du tréfonds des égoûts de l’internet pour propager la terreur (et accessoirement la pornographie)" (sic), c'est assez faux.


Second degré, tout ça...

----------


## exarkun

> J'aurai voulu dire un truc drôle ou sensé mais là je suis super triste pour toi. La misanthropie c'est moche quand même, dis moi si tu nous hais tous pourquoi tu nous parle?


Je n'aime pas mes semblables et non pas je hais mes semblables...

C'est une sacré différence, mais je place les animaux au dessus des humains, ils n'ont rien demandé eux, un humain c'est lâche, c'est mesquin, ça fait le beau devant les caméras et les filles mais quand il s'agit de défendre une jeune fille qui est agressé dans un métro par trois types l'humain il regarde ses semblables et puis s'en va raconter ce qu'il a vu sur VDM... J'aurai foi en l'humanité quand les gens arrêterons de regarder leur nombril. Heureusement qu'il y en a qui font exception à la règle mais ils sont pas nombreux.

----------


## ethelle

Enfin des gens sensés qui ont compris qu'on n'avait pas besoin de lois et de juges pour rendre la Justice! 

Fini les tapettes en robes laxistes, le futur est aux vrais justiciers tels que les anonymous de 4chan,  les gardiens de la Révolution en Iran ou les milices en Italie!

----------


## exarkun

> "par ceux qui pourraient être considérés comme les pires monstres du net."
> 
> Ils ont été plutôt sympa avec le gosse qui avait l'air d'être un gros con. Livrer quelqu'un de rechercé aux autorités est un devoir civique, j'en connais qui lui aurait péter la gueule.
> 
> Y'a qu'à voir les chasses à l'homme organisée en Asie par des mecs du net, ça finit rarement par un appelle à la police. Plutôt par du harcèlement voir des lynchage, c'est un genre de tribunal populaire. Ici, c'est simplement des mecs qui se sont passionnés pour une traque. Ils ne se sont pas placés en tant que juge ou que vengeur.


Et ouais mais y en a qui aurait rien dit, rien fait et ajouter un commentaire genre "c'est pas bien tes parents vont te gronder" puis basta au nom de la pseudo vie privée qu'ils pensent avoir. Ca gueule pour hadopi mais quand y a des manifs ça reste chez soi à mettre des carrés noirs en avatar. Non le mec à bien fait, mais j'aurai été plus méchant que lui.

----------


## Kegeruneku

Ca va trop loin ... Ce topic est a l'image de 4chan : bordélique et hétéroclite !  ::(:

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Je n'aime pas mes semblables et non pas je hais mes semblables...
> 
> C'est une sacré différence, mais je place les animaux au dessus des humains, ils n'ont rien demandé eux, un humain c'est lâche, c'est mesquin, ça fait le beau devant les caméras et les filles mais quand il s'agit de défendre une jeune fille qui est agressé dans un métro par trois types l'humain il regarde ses semblables et puis s'en va raconter ce qu'il a vu sur VDM... J'aurai foi en l'humanité quand les gens arrêterons de regarder leur nombril. Heureusement qu'il y en a qui font exception à la règle mais ils sont pas nombreux.


Euh... T'as déjà vu un chat aider son semblable ? Je crois qu'il n'y a rien de plus égoïste qu'un chat en fait.
Les animaux se bouffent, se tuent entre eux. Et la plupart du temps il n'ont rien à faire que d'autres souffrent, même quand ils sont assez intelligents pour le comprendre.
C'est simplement qu'ils ne sont pas assez intelligents pour connaître l'empathie, ou qu'ils n'ont pas été éduqués (ou dressés, comme tu veux) pour vouloir le bonheur des autres. Comme le gars qui tabasse son chat justement. Alors pourquoi tu le hais et pas les animaux ?

----------


## exarkun

> Les représailles n'auraient pas du aller plus loin que la simple recherche de l'identité (tant pis pour sa gueule s'il balance sa vie sur youtube et facebook) et sa transmission à la police.
> 
> Le reste justice personnelle genre : viol de vie privée, incitation à la haine, piratage de site web est toute aussi ignoble et répréhensible que le fait originel.
> 
> On paye des impôts pour s'assurer une justice officielle et impartiale.


*Tout aussi ignoble et répréhensible que le fait originel.*  ::O: 

Tu me dégoûtes, mettre un chat au même niveau que le viol de vie privé ou piratage de site web c'est ignoble de tenir de tels propos. Dis moi si tu vois estelle Mouzin sur une vidéo un jour tu vas fermer ta gueule et attendre que la police fasse son job?

On paye des impôts pour que la justice soit impartial et par exemple les Balkani eux n'en paye pas pour qu'elle soit partiale.

Mon Dieu ce topic devient comme 4chan.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je n'aime pas mes semblables et non pas je hais mes semblables...
> 
> C'est une sacré différence, mais je place les animaux au dessus des humains, ils n'ont rien demandé eux, un humain c'est lâche, c'est mesquin, ça fait le beau devant les caméras et les filles mais quand il s'agit de défendre une jeune fille qui est agressé dans un métro par trois types l'humain il regarde ses semblables et puis s'en va raconter ce qu'il a vu sur VDM... J'aurai foi en l'humanité quand les gens arrêterons de regarder leur nombril. Heureusement qu'il y en a qui font exception à la règle mais ils sont pas nombreux.


Faut dire que dans ton raisonnement tu places aussi les cailloux au dessus des humains, les microbes qui font leur travail sans rien demander, les tempêtes de grêles qui tuent aussi des animaux mais toujours sans rien demander ni regarder leur pas de nombril... T'aimes pas tes confrères, c'est ton droit, mais j'espère que tu comprendras un jour que ton raisonnement est archi-caricatural. Y'a des lâches qui aident pas leur prochain ouais, ils ont peur ou ils sont juste cons, mais y'a aussi des gens qui font des trucs super, pour les autres humains comme pour les animaux. Y'a des gens bien qui essayent de faire chier personne sans tendre la main aux autres aussi. Et y'a des gens qui font des choses très bien mais qui sont quand même lâches et qui aideront pas une femme dans le metro. On est juste plus évolués et plus compliqués que les animaux, totalement différents en gros. Et tu peux pas diviser le monde entre les "exceptions" qui sont des types bien et la grosse majorité d'abrutis que tu réprouves. T'auras toujours le droit de préférer les animaux aux humains, mais c'est pas franchement une preuve de maturité et j'espère que tu le comprendras un jour.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ah ben bravo!
Vous me l'avez tout énervé et maintenant il a cassé sa touche enter.

----------


## O.Boulon

Exarkun, toujours preum's dans les bons plans...

Hé Gringo, tu sais que t'es très sexy en éducateur de rue ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Ah ben bravo!
> Vous me l'avez tout énervé et maintenant il a cassé sa touche enter.


 :Cigare: 
(Oublie pas de lire le sous-titre d'eaxatruc)

----------


## exarkun

> Euh... T'as déjà vu un chat aider son semblable ? Je crois qu'il n'y a rien de plus égoïste qu'un chat en fait.
> Les animaux se bouffent, se tuent entre eux. Et la plupart du temps il n'ont rien à faire que d'autres souffrent, même quand ils sont assez intelligents pour le comprendre.
> C'est simplement qu'ils ne sont pas assez intelligents pour connaître l'empathie, ou qu'ils n'ont pas été éduqués (ou dressés, comme tu veux) pour vouloir le bonheur des autres. Comme le gars qui tabasse son chat justement. Alors pourquoi tu le hais et pas les animaux ?


C'est une blague , de l'ironie? Les animaux entre eux c'est une chose, ils sont soumis aux lois de la nature , les humains sont censés être des animaux intelligents doué d'empathie, alors si on suit ton raisonnement un humain qui s'attaque à plus faible que lui, qui de plus est un animal domestiqué, c'est pas grave, pourquoi pas fracasser des bébés alors? Chiots, chatons, même humain? Non mais allons y c'est la fête ! C'est une poubelle ce topic, je propose qu'il soit verrouillé asap, je sens que les copié collé vont être envoyé a la spa, et je dis pas ça pour rire, on plaisante pas avec les animaux, comme on on plaisante pas avec les viol ect... N'est pas Boulon?

----------


## phsept

> On est à fond dedans, Dusty y s'est bien fait maîtriser !
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que pour un monde meilleur, il faut enfermer les chat et des ados. Mais dans des pièces sépérarées sinon ça fout la merde.


Tant qu'à faire, autant en profiter pour y mettre aussi un atome radioactif qui a 50% de chance de s'activer. Les chats, eux, ils sont habitués, mais les ados pourront nous raconter ce que ça fait que d'être dans un état d'incertitude quantique !   ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est une poubelle ce topic, je propose qu'il soit verrouillé asap, je sens que les copié collé vont être envoyé a la spa, et je dis pas ça pour rire, on plaisante pas avec les animaux, comme on on plaisante pas avec les viol ect... N'est pas Boulon?


Moi je propose que tu te calmes, que tu prennes du recul et que t'ailles consulter un psy. Je dis ça sérieusement et sans animosité.

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'est une blague , de l'ironie? Les animaux entre eux c'est une chose, ils sont soumis aux lois de la nature , les humains sont censés être des animaux intelligents doué d'empathie, alors si on suit ton raisonnement un humain qui s'attaque à plus faible que lui, qui de plus est un animal domestiqué, c'est pas grave, pourquoi pas fracasser des bébés alors? Chiots, chatons, même humain? Non mais allons y c'est la fête ! C'est une poubelle ce topic, je propose qu'il soit verrouillé asap, je sens que les copié collé vont être envoyé a la spa, et je dis pas ça pour rire, on plaisante pas avec les animaux, comme on on plaisante pas avec les viol ect... N'est pas Boulon?


Exarkun, officiellement, je te nomme "Putain de Trou de Balle d'honneur".
Tu excusais le viol hier et aujourd'hui tu pleurniches sur la barbarie infligée aux animaux.
Purée le teubé.

Vive le relativisme.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Tain même moi qui a tendance à dire qu'il faut s'occuper sérieusement des mecs qui battent les animaux pour rien je trouve ça exagéré là exarkun.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tain même moi qui a tendance à dire qu'il faut s'occuper sérieusement des mecs qui battent les animaux pour rien je trouve ça exagéré là exarkun.


Idem... 








T'as vu gringo je t'aime !  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> T'as vu gringo je t'aime !


Je vous aime tous moi aussi.  :Cigare:

----------


## LPTheKiller

> C'est une blague , de l'ironie? Les animaux entre eux c'est une chose, ils sont soumis aux lois de la nature , les humains sont censés être des animaux intelligents doué d'empathie, alors si on suit ton raisonnement un humain qui s'attaque à plus faible que lui, qui de plus est un animal domestiqué, c'est pas grave, pourquoi pas fracasser des bébés alors? Chiots, chatons, même humain? Non mais allons y c'est la fête ! C'est une poubelle ce topic, je propose qu'il soit verrouillé asap, je sens que les copié collé vont être envoyé a la spa, et je dis pas ça pour rire, on plaisante pas avec les animaux, comme on on plaisante pas avec les viol ect... N'est pas Boulon?


Je disais simplement que tu ne peux pas préférer les animaux aux humains sous prétextes qu'ils n'ont pas les vices que tu reprochais aux humains, ce qui est faux, donc ton raisonnement est con.
Si les humains sont les seuls animaux intelligents et doués d'empathie, alors comme l'a dit Gringo, animaux et humains sont deux choses différentes qui n'ont pas lieu d'être comparées.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je propose "Grand Frère" comme nouveau sous-titre de Gringo.


Sinon je crois qu'on a fait le tour là, peut être un point Godwin pour l'apothéose ?

----------


## exarkun

> Exarkun, officiellement, je te nomme "Putain de Trou de Balle d'honneur".
> Tu excusais le viol hier et aujourd'hui tu pleurniches sur la barbarie infligée aux animaux.
> Purée le teubé.
> 
> Vive le relativisme.


Déja un je ne te permet pas de me traiter de teubé, et deux je n'ai jamais écris que j'excusais le viol.

Fais ton boulot de modérateur c'est tout, si tu es là pour ça au lieu de laisser un sujet pareil avec une image pareil ouvert.

----------


## El Gringo

Hitler aurait soutenu 4chan ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ok.
Saviez-vous que les camps de concentration ne se sont pas inspirés des abattoirs ?

C'est le contraire. Depuis 51, les abattoirs sont basés sur l'organisation des camps de la mort.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h01 ----------

Mais exarkun, qu'est ce qu'il y a à modérer dans ce topic ?

PS : Teubé, ça marche pas, mais t'es quand même d'accord pour le "Putain de trou de balle d'honneur" ! Merci, ça me fait plaisir !

----------


## exarkun

> Ok.
> Saviez-vous que les camps de concentration ne se sont pas inspirés des abattoirs ?
> 
> C'est le contraire. Depuis 51, les abattoirs sont basés sur l'organisation des camps de la mort.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 20h01 ----------
> 
> Mais exarkun, qu'est ce qu'il y a à modérer dans ce topic ?
> 
> PS : Teubé, ça marche pas, mais t'es quand même d'accord pour le "Putain de trou de balle d'honneur" ! Merci, ça me fait plaisir !


Ce qu'il y a modéré? C'est quoi ce sujet qui parle d'un exemple de violence contre un animal où à la fin il est question de violation de vie privé? C'est quoi ces réponses où certains parle de se sujet avec autant de légèreté? On voit des sujets sur la l'allemagne qui veut interdire les jeux violents car ça rend agressif ben j'aurai tendance à croire que c'est vrai là.

PS : Bha tu sais pour 'le trou de balle d'honneur" reserve le toi pour toi et la redac , parce que moi je viens gratuitement sur un forum d'un hedbomadaire payant que je n'acheterai jamais et donc les recettes servent à financer ce forum en partie. Merci au revoir bloggeur en herbe.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est quoi ces réponses où certains parle de se sujet avec autant de légèreté?


 Hooou, c'est criminel de parler de quelque chose avec legereté!

Il faut interdire l'humour noir, c'est pas bien!

BOuhh!

Sinon je suis étonné de la durée de vie du topic, j'ai pas tout lu en détail mais c'est le flood qui faiblit ou les modos qui ont perdu leur couilles?

:mêmepaspeur:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Hey exarkun, et si on arrêtait les conneries maintenant?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Putain, y'a une sacré bande de gravos ici.

Bravo à tous les mongolos et autres rebelz qui se la pètent misanthropes et préfèrent voir un humain souffrir à un animal. Non franchement, bravo les mecs, surtout, changez pas hein, continuez à être et représenter ce que vous considérez comme abject et ignoble dans la race humaine.
Allez-y, occultez tous les bons côtés des hommes, des femmes, des enfants, faîtes des raccourçis, généralisez un peu aussi, puisque ça semble être tellement facile de mettre tout le monde dans un panier, auquel on appartient pas hein, puisque, après tout, en dénonçant vos semblables et leurs actes vous imaginez ne pas en faire partie.

Non, franchement, bravo. C'est pas grâce à vous effectivement que l'humanité à laquelle vous appartenez et êtes de fier représentants malgré vous s'élèvera. 

Tas d'abrutis tiens. Préfèrer un animal à un être humain. Y'a pas de mots pour désigner les tâches que vous êtes.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouch. Touché au coeur ou au porte-monnaie.

N'empêche, on a enfin trouvé l'unique forumeur qui paie pas le magazine ! Tu vas nous ruiner salaud ! Pense à ma cuisine équipée... Soit humain... Ses dernières traites miaulent comme un chaton torturée par Mère Théresa la salope.

Nan, je sais que l'appel aux émotions ne sert à rien.
Je suis sûr qu'il est en train de reloader les pages comme un malade en espérant que ça nous ruine à coup de bande passante....

----------


## mescalin

> C'est quoi ce sujet qui parle d'un exemple de violence contre un animal où à la fin il est question de violation de vie privé?



Heu ben ça s'appelle un sujet sur un forum public  ::): 


Voila, merci.

----------


## ElGato

> Tas d'abrutis tiens. Préfèrer un animal à un être humain. Y'a pas de mots pour désigner les tâches que vous êtes.


"adolescents"

----------


## Mr Ianou

Sur 4chan il parle d'un topic français en train de partir en couille.

Un bel exemple qui montre que les forums pour discuter, ben c'est de la merde.Car pour y voir l'ironie, les sous entendu,le second degrés,c 'est pas gagné.

Bref acheter chacun un portable BIC échangé vos numéro et cela sera bien mieux.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Hey Raphi, et si on arrêtait les conneries maintenant?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> "adolescents"


Bon moment du jour.  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

P'tain, c'est le bordel ici !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> par Mère Théresa la salope.


Eh oh.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan Exarkun !
Arrête !
Non n'ouvre pas Opéra, IE8 et Firefox en même temps !

Tu vas détruire notre serveur !
Noooooooooon

----------


## Froyok

> Sur 4chan il parle d'un topic français en train de partir en couille.
> 
> Un bel exemple qui montre que les forums pour discuter, ben c'est de la merde.Car pour y voir l'ironie, les sous entendu,le second degrés,c 'est pas gagné.
> 
> Bref acheter chacun un portable BIC échangé vos numéro et cela sera bien mieux.


Ils parlent de nous ?
Whooaaa, les canard débarquent sur 4chan !  ::wub::

----------


## Tramb

> "adolescents"


Bof, préférer "les animaux" aux "humains" c'est douteux, mais je conçois qu'on préfère un animal donné à un paquet d'humains donnés.
Je suis assez d'accord sur le fait que l'animal est innocent par nature et que l'homme vil, il pourrait ne pas l'être (corollaire : et donc je ne pleure pas quand il morfle, l'homme vil).

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> "adolescents"


J'aurais dit "emos".

----------


## Sylvine

Leave Exarkun alone!  :Emo: 
He's a human!




Ah oui mais on s'en fout des humains.  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

La charge serveur augmente d'un point.
Purée, on est mal. Il gagne du terrain.

----------


## Tramb

Antispéciste, tu perds ton sang-froid!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

UNe fois j'ai ecrasé un chat en voiture  :Emo: 

Pourtant je visais la grand-mère.

----------


## ElGato

> J'aurais dit "emos".


Je voulais être sûr de taper juste.

----------


## unpierrot

Si c'est un chat moche, ça compte ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

En même temps les seul humains autre que votre entourage que vous connaissez,c'est a la TV que vous voyer leur vie.

C'est pas tout les jours que j'arrête des inconnus dans la vie pour savoir si ils ont bon fond ou mauvais fond (remarqué, un mec rentrant chez lui qui se fait arrêté par un inconnu dans la rue pour juger son karma,il a tendance a lui mettre son karma dans la gueule la plus part du temps).

Donc si certain désespèrent sur la vie humaine, barrez vous, voyagez, faites les piliers de bar dans votre PMU du coin pour avoir des tranches de vies d'ailleurs, mais venez pas faire les misanthropes a 2 roupies parce que y'a des fait divers dans les infos et qu'ils finissent souvent mal et que l'homme est donc mauvais.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Antispéciste, tu perds ton sang-froid!


Ah ahah !

Sinon, Elgato, tu fermes ta putain de gueule où on s'enferme dans la salle de bain tous les deux. Tu m'entends, ELGATO ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Arrêtez Exarkun s'en va!! 
Ah ben non en faite continuez.

----------


## Sylvine

> Arrêtez Exarkun s'en va!! 
> Ah ben non en faite continuez.


 On ne le méritait pas, nous miserables humains.
 :Emo: 


Peut-être que c'était un chat en fait.  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Recentrons le débat.


CPC TOUT POUR LE TRASH !

PS : Ne faites pas ça chez vous. Faut pas mouiller la tête des minouchats quand on les lave. Seuls vétérinaires et toiletteurs peuvent se le permettre.

----------


## Graouu

En solidarité avec mes amis les chats, j'arrête les canards pendant un temps ! Spécial Kassdédi à mon matou !

----------


## Pimûsu

> Antispéciste, tu perds ton sang-froid!


"In cat we trust"

Et Catwoman alors ? Elle est où sur le graph' des chats supérieurs aux humains ?

Excellent le sous titre au fait ^^ mais bon à mon avis on ne le verra plus  ::(:

----------


## mescalin

> Recentrons le débat.
> http://www.lifeinthefastlane.ca/wp-c..._shower_1b.jpg
> 
> CPC TOUT POUR LE TRASH !
> 
> PS : Ne faites pas ça chez vous. Faut pas mouiller la tête des minouchats quand on les lave. Seuls vétérinaires et toiletteurs peuvent se le permettre.


Oh le beau collier étrangleur !  ::ninja::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Recentrons le débat.
> http://www.lifeinthefastlane.ca/wp-c..._shower_1b.jpg
> 
> CPC TOUT POUR LE TRASH !
> 
> PS : Ne faites pas ça chez vous. Faut pas mouiller la tête des minouchats quand on les lave. Seuls vétérinaires et toiletteurs peuvent se le permettre.


Je le faisais au mien, désolé mais il puait trop, ils aiment pas ça, mais bon c'est pour toutes les fois où il m'a fait chier.
J'aime pas les chat ils sont lâches (on les vois toujours s'enfuir en courant), vicieux (même après 3 paquets de croquettes il faut qu'ils tuent des souris pour le fun!).

Sauf le mien mais c'est l'exceptitude qui confirme la règle.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao



----------


## unpierrot

Bon, je pense qu'il est temps de remettre un peu d'équité dans ce débat houleux.

----------


## Tildidoum

Faudrait rebaptiser ce forum en Canard4c.

----------


## LPTheKiller

Spoiler Alert! 


un post sérieux pour changer



Bon, en voyant les commentaire j'ai compris que les vidéos étaient vraiment ignobles et j'ai hésité à les regarder.

C'est maintenant chose faite, et je dois dire qu'elles m'ont fait à peu près ni chaud ni froid. En fait j'ai eu juste envie de rire de la bêtise du gars, et si j'avais été moins blasé j'aurais peut-être éprouvé un peu de tristesse quant à l'éducation des jeunes américains.

Le fait est : La violence est partout. Vous avez entendu parler des guerres, des femmes battues, des génocides et toussa ?
Alors perso quand je vois un petit chat prendre quelques coups (et s'en tirer en vie et sans aucune lésion apparente), bien sûr je le plains et je trouve que cela doit être arrêté, mais il n'y a pas de quoi en faire une affaire pareille.
Je trouve la réaction des internautes disproportionnée. Comme s'ils n'avaient jamais visité un abattoir (comme cela a été dit plus tôt, il y a des films qui parlent des innombrables violences faites aux animaux, et cela tous les jours, et c'est bien pire que ça).

Tout ce tapage part uniquement d'un sentiment irrationnel provoqué par la vue des vidéos, dérangeant nos petites sensibilités occidentales baignant dans le coton, alors que bien pire arrive et bien plus souvent

Comme les harcèlements qu'a subi l'enfant et sa famille partent juste d'émotions arbitraires, ils sont donc injustifiés.
AUCUNE justice ne peut être faite à partir de sentiments irrationnels, car c'est exactement le contraire de la définition de justice. Ainsi, même si les actes commis peuvent sembler justes, ils n'auraient jamais dû être effectués, simplement parce qu'ils ne découlent pas d'une réflexion objective, et qu'ils sont donc la porte ouverte à toutes les injustices imaginables.

Et quand on est gosse, on fait des conneries. Notre notion de "bien" et de "mal" n'est pas du tout absolue et innée, aussi l'enfant a pu ne pas bien comprendre le mal dans ce qu'il faisait, la faute à une mauvaise éducation ou des parents trop laxistes, mais ce n'est pas pour ça qu'il est irrécupérable et qu'on doit l'étiqueter "connard" à vie.
D'autre part, certains malheurs peuvent pousser à la violence, et tout ça n'est souvent pas clair dans la tête d'un enfants (ni souvent dans celle des adultes d'ailleurs) qui ne comprend pas bien son monde. C'est le débat éternel, mais je pense que la violence pour répondre à la violence ne fait rien avancer, au contraire. Parce qu'avec son humiliation publique, l'enfant risque d'accumuler encore plus de haine et de malheur, et là on est sûr qu'il va mal finir, on a bien eu ce qu'on voulait...

Bref, il y a énormément de facteurs à prendre en compte, et ce n'est en aucun cas au peuple de décider ce que mérite l'enfant et sa famille. Donc ceux qui soutiennent les "raidz" feraient bien de réfléchir deux secondes sur la notion de justice.

Voilà, j'ai un peu répété des choses que d'autres avaient déjà dit, mais c'était pour les appuyer.

----------


## Kegeruneku

Je reviens de l'encyclopédia dramatica ...

Purée Anonymous il fait peur !!!
Je ne cautionne pas les expéditions punitives ou autre, mais les quelques uns qui ont essayé de jouer les malins ont pris cher d'une force ...

:Ph3aR:

PS: Par pitié closez le sujet une bonne fois pour toute ou gandi va venir vous tirer les oreilles...
RE-PS: LPTheKiller ton pseudo est pas terrible mais tu dis des choses intéressantes, j'approuve ... Mais et les chats ??? XD DES CHATS BON DIEU !!!
RE-PS: TL;DN

----------


## spongebong

Sinon super fail de 4chan sur la conasse qui lors d'une expedition punitive chez l'une de ses "amies" a mis le chat dans le four et l'a mis en route.

M'ont vraiment desu sur ce coup là.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais enfin, l'abattoir, les gens qui y bossent ne le font pas par sadisme. Donc la comparaison, bof. Sinon les boxeurs ce sont des connards, ils tapent sur des gens, et en plus ils se font payer pour.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Ouais enfin, l'abattoir, les gens qui y bossent ne le font pas par sadisme. Donc la comparaison, bof. Sinon les boxeurs ce sont des connards, ils tapent sur des gens, et en plus ils se font payer pour.


Putain mais alors ça veut dire que Rocky serait l'incarnation du mal suprême ?  ::O:

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Ouais enfin, l'abattoir, les gens qui y bossent ne le font pas par sadisme. Donc la comparaison, bof. Sinon les boxeurs ce sont des connards, ils tapent sur des gens, et en plus ils se font payer pour.


Certains animaux sont traités de manière atroce inutilement et souffrent beaucoup pour rien. Et du sadisme, connaissant la nature humaine il ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y en ait souvent  :;):

----------


## Tildidoum

> Sinon super fail de 4chan sur la conasse qui lors d'une expedition punitive chez l'une de ses "amies" a mis le chat dans le four et l'a mis en route.


Ah? Tu peux en dire un peu plus? Forcément ce genre de truc quand ça dérape ça dérape sec.

En tout cas quand j'ai commencé à lire la news tout à l'heure j'ai cru que ça allait finir en gros tabassage... Finnalement jtrouve presque étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas eu plus de dérapage que ça.

Edit pour au dessus : il y a parfois du sadisme dans les abatoirs, mais surtout il y a des choses considérées comme "normales" ou tout du moins acceptable. Par exemple un exemple: Le foie gras. Franchement faut voir les vidéos du gavage, y'a de quoi te couper l'appétit pour les réveillons à venir.
Mais là c'est super HS et j'en suis super désolé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui.
J'imagine que les employés sont guillerets le matin à l'idée d'aller massacrer des bestiaux au taffe...

Qu'ils soient insensibles, ça je veux bien le croire, faut mieux vu la profession d'ailleurs, mais ce n'est pas synonyme de sadisme, loin de là.

----------


## _Uriel_

Prions pour que les flics n'aient pas trouvé Cacodemon sur le PC du gamin, ça sera encore la faute des jeux videos  :tired:

----------


## DaSNooZ

> M'ont vraiment desu sur ce coup là.


Poum pou-poum tchak.

----------


## Shamanix

LPTheKiller: Mmm... Excellent ! 
Beaucoup de sagesse dans ton post, pas grand choses a redire, si ce n'est bien sur que l'abattoir c'est pour bouffer donc bon, apres c'est un autre débat.

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, j'admet volontier que le "raid" d'une bande de pseudo-justicier prébuberes n'arrangera probablement pas grand-choses.

EDIT: Oupitaing ! Je me rend soudain compte qu'au bout de 16 pages d'un sujet aussi sensible il reste un certaint point qui n'a pas été atteint, donc: Je pense que durant la guerre les NAZIS on fait bien pire, qu'en penser vous ? ...  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme2016

C'était marrant le passage avec Exarkun.

Il est partit?

----------


## Kegeruneku

EDIT : commentaire qui sert a rien ...

Sinon Shamanix, euh ... STFU . Vraiment . C'est pour ton bien.

----------


## helldraco

> Oui.
> J'imagine que les employés sont guillerets le matin à l'idée d'aller massacrer des bestiaux au taffe...
> 
> Qu'ils soient insensibles, ça je veux bien le croire, faut mieux vu la profession d'ailleurs, mais ce n'est pas synonyme de sadisme, loin de là.


T'imagines pas à quel point les bouchers peuvent être bas du front, même pire (je re-raconte une anecdote bien hardcore si tu veux, mais c'est vraiment dégueu, genre à donner envie de légaliser la peine de mort  :Gerbe:  ). :vecu:

Mais à force est de constater qu'à force de découper de la bidoche tout les jours, voire tuer les animaux soi même, force est de constater (jsuis vieux, je radote)  que t'as des fois une tendance à ... Partir en vrille avec la vie/être carrément insensible. :vecu:

Mais j'abonde pas dans le sens de lptkiller, c'est juste une reprise sur un point, rien de plus.  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Heu...
Shamanix blague messieurs les rigolos.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Même que j'ai bien rigolé.
Et en plus il avait mis le smiley 2° degré (à savoir :  ::P: ).

----------


## Polémique ta mère

Ben Laden coure toujours, mais on a arrêté le violenteur de chats. 

SCORE

----------


## elpaulo

In b4 topic closed

----------


## Joolmax

A quand une grande campagne pour sauver le PS?

----------


## O.Boulon

Pause.
Brady.
Play.

----------


## elpaulo

Tiens nouveau meme à l'instant sur 4chan : blam.

Le 148000000 post sur /b/ contenait juste ca : blam.

----------


## Shamanix

Bon, j'aurais essayer pour le point Godwin, mais je pense que vous êtes méchants en fait ^^
Et oui, j'aime le signaler quand j'emploie le second degrés, c'est que je n'aime pas me faire engueuler sur un fofo par un posteur qui aurais pris le truc au sérieux.

Et pour en revenir a 4chan, je me demandais en lisant ces lignes comment les mec qui gères cet immense foutoir (apparemment) ne se sont pas encore attirer les foudres judiciaires, surtout qu'outre-Atlantique ils ont le procès facile.

Edit HS: AU fait Sieur Boulon, ont t'attend toujours sur ArmA 2, quand c'est que tu passe sur le serveur de tonton Slayer ?

----------


## Pimûsu

C'est ce que je me dis en hallucinant sur le contenu !

Je ne connaissais pas mais je ne suis pas près d'y remettre les pieds !

C'est quand même fou, un caramail anonyme en 2.0 version XXL.  ::P: h34r:

Oh merde j'm'étais juré de ne pas reposter sur ce topic :x

----------


## Anon4782

> Bon, j'aurais essayer pour le point Godwin, mais je pense que vous êtes méchants en fait ^^


Ca se mérite un Godwin, faut être plus explicite.

----------


## Joolmax

Je viens de découvrir le bordel. J'ai rien compris, j'ai pas trouvé d'intérêt, ça ressemble a du minitel et ça n'a pas l'air très catholique. 

Encore un truc qui va cartonner.

----------


## Shamanix

Ouais, j'ai encore des progrès a faire.

----------


## Froyok

Putain, c'est n'importe quoi en fait le board /b/ de 4chan...
On dirait un vortex... De je sais pas quoi...

----------


## Kegeruneku

Purée restez loin de 4chan vous êtes fous !

Rien qu'en y repassant viteuf taleur par curiosité je me fais violer les yeux par 2 photos pédophiles merde !

J'ai failli en gerber mon repas ...

----------


## spongebong

> C'est ce que je me dis en hallucinant sur le contenu !


Voilà. 

J'encourage personne à y aller, mais faut savoir que /b/ est littéralement considéré comme le trou du cul de l'internet.

Un jour ou l'autre tout y passe.

----------


## elpaulo

> Voilà. 
> 
> J'encourage personne à y aller, mais faut savoir que /b/ est littéralement considéré comme le trou du cul de l'internet.
> 
> Un jour ou l'autre tout y passe.


Voila, enfin le trou du cul gore écartelé avec du cp et des memes pas droles.

----------


## Scorbut

Je viens de voir les 2 vidéos et une chose m'a choqué (à part le tabassage) : le chat n'essaie même pas de se défendre, ça veut dire que pour lui c'est normal de subir ce traitement. Donc ce salopard a dû lui faire subir ça depuis que le chat est petit vu comment il est conditionné à subir ces violences.

J'espère sincèrement que ce petit merdeux va subir les foudres de la justice (même si j'y crois pas trop). Lui, ainsi que le mec qui filme. A ce que l'on sache le salopard à la caméra n'a pas été emmerdé.

----------


## Joolmax

Le gosse, on s'en fout, c'est 4chan qu'il faut enfermer

----------


## DakuTenshi

Le gars c'est juste un activiste politique qui fait parti du CCC s'tout :



(apparemment je suis le seul débile à pas avoir compris que ce sketch était plus drôle avec le temps parce que personne l'a posté encore dans ce fil).

----------


## Kegeruneku

Faut l'enfermer sur 4chan, bloquer son internet dessus...
Il deviendra pire que Jason Vorhees mais bon ... UN CHAT BON DIEU !!!

----------


## O.Boulon

Et sinon, Kegemachin... T'es plutôt Siegfried ou Roy ?

----------


## mescalin

> Encore un truc qui va cartonner.



 :tired:

----------


## Joolmax

Pourquoi Frédéric Mitterand et Christine Albanel ne sont-ils pas sur 4chan?

----------


## spongebong

> Puis 4chan ça devrait pas exister !


Vraiment la plupart des autres board (à thème genre jeux videos /v/, musique /mu/) sont intéressants.
 /b/ random (aléatoire) c'est le grand défouloir des plus bas instincts de l'humanité.

----------


## Gregouze

FAIL

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Les gars, je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux lever le pied sur votre recherche du graal avant que ça ne dérape dans tous les sens là...

----------


## O.Boulon

Le prochain qui parle pédophile ou torture, c'est ban. Même pour rire ou pour dire 4chan, c'est plein de...

----------


## Kegeruneku

Sérieusement tu aurais du t'y attendre a ce genre d'enflammage de forum avec cette news, Kahn Lusth ! ^^

(WTF ce status ? Alcoolique ? XD)

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

17 pages, 1 journée. C'est l'annexe du topic à b0b0, c'est ça ?  ::o:

----------


## Joolmax

Je vais sur le topic Bisounours, j'ai besoin de ça

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> 17 pages, 1 journée. C'est l'annexe du topic à b0b0, c'est ça ?


Plutôt le topic du cœur...

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Erf...
Ouais, c'est exactement le topic du cœur.

----------


## Joolmax

> http://dlisted.com/files/caption0722_0.jpg


Tux est tombé bien bas.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Tux est tombé bien bas.


ahem

----------


## Joolmax

> ahem


Ah pardon, je pensais que l'espèce de truc sur l'orque était un mec déguisé en Pingouin mongol. Je m'excuse auprès de Linux.

----------


## mescalin

Non, c'est ackboo. Et c'est un dauphin.

----------


## nahar

> (WTF ce status ? Alcoolique ? XD)


51 messages. Pastis inside.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ouais heu... 17 pages de crachats à la gueule mutuels et de points Godwin en une demi-journée pour une news impliquant 4chan et sans mort d'homme ni d'animaux, vous avez pas un peu l'impression de dramatiser le truc, ça va ?

Kojima aurait racheté Duke Nukem Forever que ça aurait pas autant polémiqué.

----------


## Froyok

> Lui, ainsi que le mec qui filme. A ce que l'on sache le salopard à la caméra n'a pas été emmerdé.


Bah si, c'est son frère, faut fuiner et lire un peu, c'est noté je ne sais plus ou. Sont tous les deux été chopé par les flics.

----------


## Dark Fread

En plus si ça se trouve, le chat était consentant et satisfaisait des tendances masochistes. Actuellement il doit avouer à la mère du gosse qu'il été très méchant et qu'il veut qu'on le punisse. 
Alors bon, hein.

----------


## Vader_666

Ah, ce que je peux dire c'est que j'ai bien rigolé en lisant ce topic. Entre ExarKun qui fail sa signature, la révélation de Gringo en "grand frère", le grand débat de société "Vindicte populaire, révolution ou mascarade", la tentative de point godwin (bien qu'en fait j'ai repéré bien avant dans le fil de discution quelques références à une idéologie bien connue).

Bref, MERCI à tous les participants pour cette sorte de vaudeville ma fois très distrayant et dont un tel niveau de divertissement n'est pas atteint tous les jours (quoique). Je ne peux qu'avoir une petite pensée émue pour Kahn Lusth qui ne voyait pas, j'imagine, déclencher un tel tsunami en postant cette news hier soir.

Pour ce qui est du fond... Humm non, je crois que tout a été dit, pas besoin d'y revenir  ::happy2::

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce que le gosse avait fait un test de Q.I. ?

----------


## Tildidoum

Forcément, vu qu'il avait un Facebook.

----------


## Sig le Troll

Juste pour pouvoir dire : "I was there !" xD

----------


## Ek-ZutWar



----------


## Kegeruneku

@Boulon:

Plutôt siegfried en fait ... Quand on sait ce que Roy est devenu ... Om nom nom

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je propose la création d'une communauté de canards pour taper sur la gueule de 4chan, qui a tapé sur la gueule de Totor (j'aime bien son petit nom), qui a tapé sur la gueule de son chat!
Et je propose aussi la création d'une communauté de canards pour taper sur la gueule des premiers... Je pense que comme ça on fera avancer les débats...

----------


## Tiri

Je propose de mettre le lien de ce topic sur 4chan pour qu'il vienne faire des raids à l'encontre de toutes les personnes qui sont contre leurs méthodes complètement démesurées contre un gamin complètement taré qui met une vidéo à la con en pensant surement s'attirer la sympathie de tout le monde  ::O: .

----------


## Tildidoum

Je propose que pas.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Je propose que pas.


Merci! Le débat est clos!  :;):

----------


## Igloo

Et bien la dernière fois que je suis venu ici, il n'y avait que deux pages, c'était hier à la même heure et Gringo me râlait dessus parce que mes interventions étaient (et le sont surement toujours) inutiles.

Je suis persuadé que le topic s'est amélioré en un jour et 16 pages plus tard, les news sujettes à la polémique devraient devenir hebdomadaire. C'est populaire apparemment.  :tired:

----------


## Nilsou

Je n'ai pas lu l'intégralité du topic mais j'avoue que je suis incapable de regarder cette vidéo en entier.

Je comprend que certain soit choqué du fait que cette expédition "punitive" pour "seulement" un chat fait un peu flipper mais je trouve que dans certain cas c'est justifié.

Je pense qu'ici ce n'est pas vraiment le fait que ce soit un chat mais avant tout l'idée de torture EN SACHANT QUE C'EST VRAI.

On est habitué à l'image de la mort humaine via des films et les médias, mais pour ce qui est de la torture je pense qu'a part les films, donc du faux ... Aucun d'entre nous n'en a jamais vu.

Que feriez vous si je vous met devant le nez la vidéo de votre voisin torturant une fille de 5 ans ?

Vous aller gentillement appeler les flics? Ou le tabasser a mort?

Attention je n'appelle pas à la revanche personnelle mais je pense que l'idée de torture est une de ces choses inacceptable qui déclenche les plus grosse réaction émotionnelle chez un être humain.

Ensuite c'est un animal, on a l'habitude de voir des humain coupé en morceau, on a notre pare-feux perso contre ce genre de truc...

Mais pour les animaux on a rien.. 

Je me souviens d'être sortit d'un film policier ou un chien avait été tué... Et à la sortie du film je revoyais l'image du chien alors que 5 hommes y était passé en détails aussi. 

C'est une réaction paradoxale que beaucoup de monde possède aujourd'hui... Une surémotivité envers la douleurs et la mort infligées aux animaux qui, je pense, nous font bien prendre conscience de la barrière émotive que nous avons développé concernant les être humain.

J'ai entendu parler dans le topic de 1984 et de la dénonciation.... Mais que est ce que vous trouvé de plus navrant: 
Que des vidéos d'horreurs réel circule sur le net et ne soit pas punis ou que les gens se mobilise et aient une réaction qui est après tout très humaine? 

Le désir de justice cinglant a toujours existé chez l'être humain et quand les gens verrons une vidéo de chat se fesant battre ou une vidéo de pédophile se tapant une fillette, quand ils ne réagiront plus devant de tels vidéos et se contenterons, pour les plus courageux d'entre eux, de composer le 17... Alors nous auront vraiment perdu notre humanité et dans ce cas là ce sera vraiment 1984.

Voila mon ptit avis perso sur la question.

----------


## El Gringo

> Que feriez vous si je vous met devant le nez la vidéo de votre voisin torturant une fille de 5 ans ?
> 
> Vous aller gentillement appeler les flics? Ou le tabasser a mort?


Ben j'ai jamais été confronté au problème mais à priori j'irai "gentiment" appeler les flics, comme tu le proposes dans ce QCM particulièrement impartial.




> Ensuite c'est un animal, on a l'habitude de voir des humain coupé en morceau, on a notre pare-feux perso contre ce genre de truc...
> 
> Mais pour les animaux on a rien.. 
> 
> Je me souviens d'être sortit d'un film policier ou un chien avait été tué... Et à la sortie du film je revoyais l'image du chien alors que 5 hommes y était passé en détails aussi. 
> 
> C'est une réaction paradoxale que beaucoup de monde possède aujourd'hui... Une surémotivité envers la douleurs et la mort infligées aux animaux qui, je pense, nous font bien prendre conscience de la barrière émotive que nous avons développé concernant les être humain.


Ça c'est vraiment n'importe quoi comme analyse... Je parle pas de ta sensibilité pour les animaux, mais de ton explication toute bidon : t'as jamais regardé très chasse ? Tu vois jamais des animaux morts sur le bord de la route, à la campagne ou même dans le caniveau ? En fait tu préconises des heures de tortures d'animaux pour désensibiliser les gens qui se sentent trop impliqués, bien vu...
Edit : sans parler du fait que je suis plus choqué par un mort humain que pour les animaux, mais je dois pas être normal c'est surement ça.




> J'ai entendu parler dans le topic de 1984 et de la dénonciation.... Mais que est ce que vous trouvé de plus navrant: 
> Que des vidéos d'horreurs réel circule sur le net et ne soit pas punis ou que les gens se mobilise et aient une réaction qui est après tout très humaine?


Ben encore une fois t'es pas du tout honnête là : tu nous demandes si on préfère que les gens soient des pourritures blasées ou qu'ils dépassent les bornes mais pour la bonne cause... On a pas le droit de choisir le juste milieux tant qu'à faire ? Genre, au cas ou tu l'aurais pas trouvé tout seul, les gens se mobilisent mais ils ne dépassent pas les bornes...

----------


## zabuza

> t'as jamais regardé très chasse ?


/!\ Attention ceci est une question piège. /!\

----------


## El Gringo

> Et bien la dernière fois que je suis venu ici, il n'y avait que deux pages, c'était hier à la même heure et Gringo me râlait dessus parce que mes interventions étaient (et le sont surement toujours) inutiles.


D'ailleurs je voulais pas être méchant mais je prenais ce que tu disais pour de la provoc', et c'était vraiment pas la peine d'en rajouter comme t'as pu voir. Après tu voulais désamorcer le débat et ça a complètement foiré donc c'était bien inutile, ouais.

---------- Post ajouté à 04h20 ----------




> /!\ Attention ceci est une question piège. /!\


Mince, grillé...

----------


## Lapinaute

Je ne les connais pas mais merci pour les chats.  ::cry:: 

 ::(:

----------


## scritche

Chut, ca sert à rien, je me tais.

----------


## Graouu

C'est bon de rire parfois.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Afin de clore ce sujet, je voulais juste dire que j'ai raison, que Gringo est gentil, Boulon très très méchant et vive les chats.

----------


## Tramb

> Ben encore une fois t'es pas du tout honnête là : tu nous demandes si on préfère que les gens soient des pourritures blasées ou qu'ils dépassent les bornes mais pour la bonne cause... On a pas le droit de choisir le juste milieux tant qu'à faire ? Genre, au cas ou tu l'aurais pas trouvé tout seul, les gens se mobilisent mais ils ne dépassent pas les bornes...


Sale bayrouiste, c'est le principe d'un dilemme moral!
T'imagines les CRPGs si y'avait toujours une bonne solution?  ::o:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Afin de clore ce sujet, je voulais juste dire que j'ai raison, que Gringo est gentil, Boulon très très méchant et vive les chats.


J'ajoute que ce message est dédié _in memoriam_ à Exarkun, qui hélas, nous quitta le 22 juillet 2009, mort de misanthropie... ::sad::

----------


## Woote

Je voudrais pas relancer le débat, mais je voudrais quand même rajouter mon avis car le début de ce topic m'a fait vraiment peur.

J'ai comme d'autres personnes suivie toute la discutions et je me retrouve tout de même rassuré qu'il y ai un peu de monde qui trouve l'action de Anonymous totalement disproportionné et immoral. 
Car la ils sont au stade toujours caché derrière dans un pc, ce qu'ils font sera au bout d'un moment oublié mais la prochaine fois ils oseront faire quoi ?

Visiblement ils sont légion comme ils disent et il y a rien de pire que les mouvements de foules surtout quand un leader réussi a canaliser tout le monde sans que l'on s'en rende compte. 

Donc qu'est ce qu'ils les empêchera un jour de faire leurs propres lois, non plus sur le web mais avec des vrais actions IRL, comme par exemple enlever le gamin, l'enfermer quelque part et faire un jugement entre eux pour décider de ce que l'on fera de lui pour le punir ?

Vous les approuver car vous êtes d'accord avec les raisons de leur jugement, mais imaginé qu'un jour vous faites quelque chose qui ne leur plait pas et qu'ils vous tombe dessus ? Comment réagirez vous ? 

Aider la police comme le font les hackers qui aide a sécuriser des entreprises en montrant les problèmes de failles de sécurités, oui l'idée est bonne et même appréciable, quoi que dans cette histoire l'on reste encore dans le principe qu'ils jugent quelqu'un sur leur propre motivation et façon de pensé et pas forcement dans les cadres de la justice de leur pays. 

_Donc avant de les approuver demandez vous jusqu'où ils oseront aller la prochaine fois...
_

----------


## Grosnours

Et surtout à qui ils oseront s'attaquer.
Car le jour où ils ont décidé de s'attaquer à l'église de scientologie, je me suis dit chouette, cela va être intéressant, enfin un combat un peu relevé, cela change du 100000 contre 1 habituel.
Résultat : nib, que dalle, rien du tout, que pouic, ils se sont lassés avec le temps.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Et surtout à qui ils oseront s'attaquer.
> Car le jour où ils ont décidé de s'attaquer à l'église de scientologie, je me suis dit chouette, cela va être intéressant, enfin un combat un peu relevé, cela change du 100000 contre 1 habituel.
> Résultat : nib, que dalle, rien du tout, que pouic, ils se sont lassés avec le temps.


En fait ça dépend il aurait suffit qu'on leur dise que les scientologues sacrifiaient des chats.

----------


## Grosnours

Ah pourtant ils ont essayé avec les scientologues, sabotages, manifestations, attaques habituelles, toute la panoplie y est passée.
C'est juste que cela ne marche que sur les petits poissons, ils n'ont pas de quoi se défendre....

----------


## Woote

> Ah pourtant ils ont essayé avec les scientologues, sabotages, manifestations, attaques habituelles, toute la panoplie y est passée.
> C'est juste que cela ne marche que sur les petits poissons, ils n'ont pas de quoi se défendre....


J'avais vu en fevrier qu'ils avaient commencé a se manifester contre la scientologie mais j'ai pas trop suivie l'affaire. 
Ça a fini comment ?

----------


## Gregouze

> Donc qu'est ce qu'ils les empêchera un jour de faire leurs propres lois, non plus sur le web mais avec des vrais actions IRL, comme par exemple enlever le gamin, l'enfermer quelque part et faire un jugement entre eux pour décider de ce que l'on fera de lui pour le punir ?


La lâcheté.

----------


## Tromzy

> Vous les approuver car vous êtes d'accord avec les raisons de leur jugement, mais imaginé qu'un jour vous faites quelque chose qui ne leur plait pas et qu'ils vous tombe dessus ? Comment réagirez vous ?


En même temps pour faire un truc qui leur déplait, il faut soit faire sa camwhore et montrer ses seins, soit torturer un chat. Ca va, je ne me sens pas d'humeur ni pour l'un, ni pour l'autre...

----------


## Eklis

Je trouve ça effrayant que des types agissant de manière aussi puérile puissent se mettre à faire leur loi impunément juste parce qu'ils l'ont décidé : les cyber-justiciers masqués qui se frottent l'entrejambe contre un mouvement de masse et des slogans ne renfermant que du vent tels que "We are Anonymous. We are Legion.", pour moi ça se résume simplement à des frustrés qui ont dû voir des films comme V Pour Vendetta en se disant "Putain ça a de la gueule, je vais faire un truc comme ça". Pas bien dur de faire ses croisades à la con quand on est sûr d'avoir le soutien d'autres types comme soi.

Ce que j'essaye de dire en substance c'est pas "Olol faggots", parce qu'ils ne savent agir qu'en étant protégés par un phénomène de masse, mais plutôt "Olol nerds", parce malgré le fait que je ne sois pas particulièrement prompt à brandir l'étendard du "éteignez votre PC et sortez de chez vous", eux je reste convaincu qu'ils ont vraiment besoin de ça.

Le coup de la lie d'Internet qui veut se faire une image controversée (je passe huit heures par jour sur /b/ mais j'ai de fortes convictions :je suis contre le violence à l'encontre des chats. Et ce que vous me dites, j'en ai rien à foutre. Wow, subversif !), c'est juste affligeant je trouve.

"We are Anonymous. We are Legion."... Putain mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre comme conneries ! A ce titre, j'ai adoré les quelques réactions au billet de BienBienBien concernant 4chan, surtout les deux-trois idiots (ou peut-être un seul, d'ailleurs, pour autant que je sache. Oh merde je vais me chier dessus tellement je flippe) qui postent leurs trucs cryptiques sur les différentes règles ou le fameux slogan :



 C'est mauvais ! Bon sang que c'est mauvais. Ça me fait juste penser à un film que se ferait un adolescent dans sa tête.

----------


## Woote

> La lâcheté.


Sauf qu'un jour ils passeront outre ça, c'est comme l'évolution des grèves en France, avant on bloqué l'entreprise, puis on tiens en otage les patrons et maintenant on menace de faire peter une usine, et la prochaine fois ça sera quoi ??

Un mec qui aura suffisamment de charisme saura un jour leur faire oublier cette lâcheté et il sera trop tard.




> En même temps pour faire un truc qui leur déplait, il faut soit faire sa camwhore et montrer ses seins, soit torturer un chat. Ca va, je ne me sens pas d'humeur ni pour l'un, ni pour l'autre...


Sauf que si les actions qu'ils mènent sont toutes couronné de succès ça va les motivés et leur donner d'autres objectifs et ils établiront de nouvelles lois morale propre a eux.

----------


## Vader_666

> blablu


La première règle du fight-club...

Oh pardon je me suis trompé de groupe  ::P:

----------


## fwouedd

En même temps, qu'est ce que ça peut vous faire qu'une bande de types s'en prenne à un attardé attention-whore qui manifeste son besoin de reconnaissance par la torture médiatisée.

Ils n'ont pas piraté un serveur super secret pour obtenir des infos privées, ils n'ont fait qu'utiliser les infos laissés par un utilisateur débile sur plein de forums / blogs.

Ça a au moins le mérite de rappeler qu'a l'heure de Facebook et autres trucs du genre, faudrait commencer à faire attention aux informations personnelles que l'on communique.

Après, d'accord ou pas avec l'action, faut au moins reconnaitre qu'a notre époque, c'est plutôt super positif de savoir qu'il y a encore des espaces de liberté dans lesquels on puisse faire n'importe quoi. Libre à vous de ne pas les fréquenter.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Et sinon c'est quoi ces fameuses règles de 4chan ? Celles là ?

----------


## Tromzy

> Sauf que si les actions qu'ils mènent sont toutes couronné de succès ça va les motivés et leur donner d'autres objectifs et ils établiront de nouvelles lois morale propre a eux.


Certes, mais bon, ne soyons pas trop paranos non plus, ce genre de raid reste exceptionnel...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> La première règle du fight-club...
> 
> Oh pardon je me suis trompé de groupe


Non pas tant que ça, pour eux, fight club est un film de rebellezzzz0r (on peut écrire ça en geek?) :^_^:

----------


## Super Menteur

> Et sinon c'est quoi ces fameuses règles de 4chan ? Celles là ?


Elles sont bien leur règles dis donc, sur /b/ tu peux poster de la pédo-pornographie ou des insultes racistes en tout impunité, c'est permis !

----------


## Woote

> En même temps, qu'est ce que ça peut vous faire qu'une bande de types s'en prenne à un attardé attention-whore qui manifeste son besoin de reconnaissance par la torture médiatisée.


Ça ne leur donne pas le droit d'appliquer leurs propres règles.
Si il existe un système judiciaire avec des personnes pour l'appliquer c'est pour une bonne raison.

----------


## elpaulo

> Sauf que si les actions qu'ils mènent sont toutes couronné de succès ça va les motivés et leur donner d'autres objectifs et ils établiront de nouvelles lois morale propre a eux.


Ouais ben on y est pas encore hein. Ya qu'a voir les actions totalement loosesques contre la scientologie.

Et puis va organiser la faune qui traine la dessus. Je concois tout a fait qu'ils aient réussi à remonter des infos contre le mec qui a torturé le chat, on a fait pareil ici avec les différents pecheurs de steam (voir ma signature, NEVAR FORGAT §§ comme ils diraient), sauf que rien n'etait organisé ! On a pas dit 

- Alors super menteur tu t'occupes de le googlemapper, machin tu t'occupes du compte en banque de son père ...

On a tous trouvé un petit quelque chose sur eux et on a rassemblé tout sa sans organisation aucune. Et ils ont du faire pareil avec ce con et son chat.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait un vrai mouvement Anonymous, et qu'a mon avis, personne n'arrivera a canaliser ce troupeau de geek pour faire quelque chose de vraiment dangereux.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Ouais ben on y est pas encre hein. Ya qu'a voir les actions totalement loosesques contre la scientologie.
> 
> Et puis va organiser la faune qui traine la dessus. Je concois tout a fait qu'ils aient réussi à remonter des infos contre le mec qui a torturé le chat, on a fait pareil ici avec les différents pecheurs de steam (voir ma signature, NEVAR FORGAT §§ comme ils diraient), sauf que rien n'etait organisé ! On a pas dit 
> 
> - Alors super menteur tu t'occupes de le googlemapper, machin tu t'occupes du compte en banque de son père ...
> 
> On a tous trouvé un petit quelque chose sur eux et on a rassemblé tout sa sans organisation aucune. Et ils ont du faire pareil avec ce con et son chat.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait un vrai mouvement Anonymous, et qu'a mon avis, personne n'arrivera a canaliser ce troupeau de geek pour faire quelque chose de vraiment dangereux.



Et aussi, c'est important de le dire, on a toujours évité de poster des informations personelles sur les mecs (on avait des adresses, des téléphones, des plaques d'immatriculation, ... Qui n'ont jamais été postées ici).

Mais bon c'est sur que l'épisode "Les justiciers de 4chan fait réfléchir).

----------


## The Real Dav

> PS : Ne faites pas ça chez vous. Faut pas mouiller la tête des minouchats quand on les lave. Seuls vétérinaires et toiletteurs peuvent se le permettre.


Serieux ? Mais comment on fait alors quand ils sont infestés de puces qui vont se réfugier sur la tête quand on les lave au mixa bébé ?

----------


## Woote

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait un vrai mouvement Anonymous, et qu'a mon avis, personne n'arrivera a canaliser ce troupeau de geek pour faire quelque chose de vraiment dangereux.


C'est vrai, sur le net j'ai un sale esprit parano, en même temps on voit des trucs des fois....

Je l'espere, de toute façon Wait&See hein

----------


## elpaulo

> Et aussi, c'est important de le dire, on a toujours évité de poster des informations personelles sur les mecs (on avait des adresses, des téléphones, des plaques d'immatriculation, ... Qui n'ont jamais été postées ici).
> 
> Mais bon c'est sur que l'épisode "Les justiciers de 4chan fait réfléchir).


Effectivement, le but etait plus de foutre un peu les boules au pecheur de de le rameuter jusqu'au forum qu'autre chose. Je veux dire, les parents de rudy n'en savent surement rien de tout ca, pourtant je suis sur qu'il est pas pret de recommencer  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Mais si tu peux mais laver son chat c'est l'expérience de vie la plus dangereuse que j'ai faite.

----------


## fwouedd

> Ça ne leur donne pas le droit d'appliquer leurs propres règles.
> Si il existe un système judiciaire avec des personnes pour l'appliquer c'est pour une bonne raison.


Un système judiciaire a multiple vitesse d'une part, et second point, qui, sans 4chan, n'aurait surement pas découvert ce truc là, ce qui démontre bien ses limites.
(Celle ci étant probablement plus occupé à trouver ou positionner un énième radar pour te faire cracher ton pognon si tu surveilles pas ton compteur ou si tu es en double file avec tes warning à 4h du matin parce que tu as oublié un truc chez toi (experience véçue). Ou alors à demander 2 millions de dollars à une nana de 32 ans qui a 24 mp3.)

Y'a vachement plus grave. Non mais sérieusement, c'est quand même mineur comme action populaire.

Et puis sans déconner, poser des vidéos pareilles sur internet, c'est chercher à ce faire emmerder (sans parler des commentaires racistes, fait qui justifie à lui seul des représailles judiciaires ou autres à mon avis).

----------


## Spartan

Purée, ce topic est vraiment parti dans tous les sens  ::O: 



> Serieux ? Mais comment on fait alors quand ils sont infestés de puces qui vont se réfugier sur la tête quand on les lave au mixa bébé ?


Le Frontline ça marche bien.
Sinon c'est rendez-vous chez le véto direct.

----------


## The Real Dav

> Mais si tu peux mais laver son chat c'est l'expérience de vie la plus dangereuse que j'ai faite.


Je sais, j'en garde les séquelles.
D'ailleurs je pense poster une vidéo de mes chats me maltraitant, il y aura ptêt un raid punitif envers eux !




> Le Frontline ça marche bien.
> Sinon c'est rendez-vous chez le véto direct.


Alors le frontline ça marche pas du tout par chez moi, les chiens de ma copine et mes chatons ont été traités au frontline, les puces y sont devenues résistantes.
La meilleure solution conseillée par le véto a été: lavage au mixa bébé et spray anti-puce autre que frontline. Rien qu'avec le mixa bébé les puces sautaient de partout pour aller se noyer dans l'eau du bain ou se réfugier sur ma tête (saloperies). Le spray les a achevées.

Ça me fait penser, quand j'ai vu ça:

J'ai été tenté d'ouvrir le robinet  ::P:

----------


## Spartan

T'as du pot d'avoir un chat qui se laisse faire.
Moi je ne peux même pas essayer de le soulever, il mord direct. Alors le laver au mixa  ::|:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Attendez on parle de chats là, non? Au fait si quelqu'un maltraitait un chat vous feriez quoi? ::siffle::

----------


## The Real Dav

> T'as du pot d'avoir un chat qui se laisse faire.
> Moi je ne peux même pas essayer de le soulever, il mord direct. Alors le laver au mixa


Dur, il a du être traumatisé le pauvre.
Tous les chats que j'ai eu, je les ai eu depuis le sevrage et ils se laissent tous manipuler facilement, même le plus vieux et ronchon qui n'aime pas quitter le sol.
Après je pense que l'éducation y est aussi pour quelque chose (1 coup de griffe ou de dents volontaire = 1 baigne)

Bon ceci dit on s'écarte du sujet original je crois, c'est passé de 4chan à doctissimo  ::P:

----------


## wireless wookie

Houlà je vais pas lire les 550 posts...
Tout ce que dirais sur les quelques que j'en ai lu c'est que Ok cette affaire est à relativiser, il y a des choses plus importantes mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut rien y faire ou ne pas s'en émouvoir. J'ai vu des comparaisons complètement débiles avec des génocides etc. Là où cette affaire révèle finalement un certain équilibre mental des gens c'est que : OK on peut parler, dire discuter du pire sans le faire. C'est bien ce qu'on fait parfois dans nos jeux mais justement on a conscience que c'est du jeu et pas la réalité. Que des gens parlent de façon non censurée sur 4Chan après tout, d'en discuter fait évoluer les mentalités et souvent revenir à la raison.
En fait, cette affaire est plutôt symbolique, on à quoi : 
- un moyen de diffusion mondial, un public pris en otage, un peu obligé de regardé une fois qu'il a cliqué sur un lien (prisonnier de sa curiosité malsaine ?) ; 
- on a un tortionnaire, forcément mal dans sa peau (comme tous les tortionnaires ça n'excuse pas ni ne change rien aux fait) ; 
- on a une victime sans défenses, qui ne pourra pas appeler au secours ni exprimer sa douleur.

Là dessus, moi je suis rassuré que l'opinion général ce soit offusqué, et ait réagit et agit contre tout comme ça l'aurait été dans un cas accepté comme "plus grave". Les faits seraient les mêmes, c'est le principe qui est inacceptable. Il n'y a pas de torture "pas grave" et une autre "grave".

Ceux qui prétendent le contraire ou rigolent devraient y réfléchir. On peut déconner, blaguer sur plein de choses (en faisant quand même attention à la portée des mots qui peuvent aussi blesser), imaginer flinguer des gens à la mitrailleuse tant qu'on est sûr que c'est imaginaire, que c'est un jeu (Là c'était du vrai) sinon c'est qu'on est réellement con et qu'on a un problème.

Et pour revenir à cette histoire "de chat", eh ben Lamartine disait « On a pas un cœur pour les hommes et un cœur pour les animaux ; on a un cœur ou on en a pas »
Voilà, je crois que ça résume tout. Et si à 14 balais on veut jouer au dur et s'imaginer qu'on est sans cœur, et ben on s'aperçoit vite qu'on restera seul et malheureux comme cet abruti qui voulait jouer au dur avec son chat.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Mais on voulait juste avoir notre topic à B0b0 à nous quoi  ::'(: 
Tu vas pas nous engueuler pour ça?  :Emo:

----------


## wireless wookie

Oui, mais bon ça ne rends pas la justice dans le monde, si c'est ça l'objectif il vaut mieux se mettre un collant et un masque (et ne pas sauter par la fenêtre, hein ?) plutôt que de bavasser sur un forum... D'autant qu'il y a d'autres news à commenter.

Enfin sinon moi je suis d'accords pour qu'on remette les tortionnaires dans un chemin plus clément, et celui là il sera bien content plus tard que des anonymous lui ai permis de redevenir un être humain. Donc ok les gars allez y faite aussi bien que ces anonymous, sans violence, de façon pédagogique. Parce qu'au final tout est bien, la victime est sauvé le tortionnaire est puni (enfin j'espère) puis va comprendre et redevenir sociable... Le tout sans lynchage, en utilisant les outils judiciaire etc. Pas mal pour des anonymous... Ça a un côté fable un peu tout ça (non, pas Molyneux).

----------


## captain_torche

Wireless Wookie, je reprends la phrase de Lamartine pour l'interpréter d'une autre manière :
Pourquoi s'offusquer du passage à tabac d'un animal alors qu'on ne bouge pas le petit doigt pour les happy slapping, ou autres manifestations violentes ou dégradantes d'humain à humain ?

----------


## Scorbut

> Et sinon c'est quoi ces fameuses règles de 4chan ? Celles là ?


Non, celles-là :

----------


## Spartan

> Pourquoi s'offusquer du passage à tabac d'un animal alors qu'on ne bouge pas le petit doigt pour les happy slapping, ou autres manifestations violentes ou dégradantes d'humain à humain ?


Question de sensibilité personnelle ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Oui, mais bon ça ne rends pas la justice dans le monde, si c'est ça l'objectif il vaut mieux se mettre un collant et un masque (et ne pas sauter par la fenêtre, hein ?) plutôt que de bavasser sur un forum... D'autant qu'il y a d'autres news à commenter.


Mais t'es méchant toi.
Dis donc, je ça disais pour rire moi, tu devrais lire ce que les autres ont déjà dit avant de versé gratuitement dans le cynisme, de demander à tout le monde de passer à autre chose tout en réécrivant ce que l'on déjà poster 30 fois.
Ce message est à prendre au premier degré, merci

----------


## rayvax

Quelle bande de troudeballeux ces mecs de 4chan.
Martyriser un pauvre gamin de 14 ans qui etaient deja pas tres net :/, jte dis pas le cas social dans quelques annees.

Je suis quand meme supra etonne qu un bon 61,2% cautionnent cette action de harcelement assaisonne de grosse action liberticide des familles. Limite le debat sur les chats n a meme pas lieu d etre. Le mec aurait affiche une banderole avec hitler je kiffe ton boule baybay, qu il naurait meme pas ete inquiete. (godwin point:check)

Mais tout de meme revenons sur les chats: je n ai pas lu tout le topic, mais je voulais tout de meme faire une dedicace a exarkun: wotw.fr, viens, viens, on n a pas d amis des animaux. Ah si on a Formol. Merde.

----------


## znokiss

Je n'ai que moyennement compris le post du dessus.

----------


## Neo_13

4chan conneccheun... Tu peux pas tayst' baybay.

----------


## El Gringo

> En même temps, qu'est ce que ça peut vous faire qu'une bande de types s'en prenne à un attardé attention-whore qui manifeste son besoin de reconnaissance par la torture médiatisée.


Ça dépend ce que t'entends pas "s'en prendre" à lui. Le problème ici si t'as suivi le débat c'est qu'ils se sont pas contenté de réunir les preuves et les coordonnées du gars pour le livrer à la police, ils l'ont harcelé, lui et sa famille.




> Après, d'accord ou pas avec l'action, faut au moins reconnaitre qu'a notre époque, c'est plutôt super positif de savoir qu'il y a encore des espaces de liberté dans lesquels on puisse faire n'importe quoi. Libre à vous de ne pas les fréquenter.


Nan dans mon cas je suis pas anti-4chan, je trouve ça plutôt marrant dans l'ensemble, sauf que ça dérape souvent. Tu veux un espace de liberté totale où tu peux faire n'importe quoi ? Tu cautionnes les pédophiles et les racistes qui sont légions sur ce site ? Et pourquoi pas les batteurs d'animaux alors ? Si tu mets des limites à la liberté faut des règles et celles de 4chan sont complétement déséquilibrées.




> Un système judiciaire a multiple vitesse d'une part, et second point, qui, sans 4chan, n'aurait surement pas découvert ce truc là, ce qui démontre bien ses limites.
> (Celle ci étant probablement plus occupé à trouver ou positionner un énième radar pour te faire cracher ton pognon si tu surveilles pas ton compteur ou si tu es en double file avec tes warning à 4h du matin parce que tu as oublié un truc chez toi (experience véçue). Ou alors à demander 2 millions de dollars à une nana de 32 ans qui a 24 mp3.)


Là tu mélanges tout et tu dis n'importe quoi. Ok le système judiciaire est pas parfait, mais si tu pars du principe qu'il est inefficace et que vous pouvez le "compléter", tu cautionnes le principe de milices qui appliqueraient leurs propres lois. Moi je trouve ça flippant.




> Y'a vachement plus grave. Non mais sérieusement, c'est quand même mineur comme action populaire.
> 
> Et puis sans déconner, poser des vidéos pareilles sur internet, c'est chercher à ce faire emmerder (sans parler des commentaires racistes, fait qui justifie à lui seul des représailles judiciaires ou autres à mon avis).


Et les innombrables commentaires racistes sur 4chan, ils justifient rien eux ? Ok y'en a beaucoup qui sont pas sérieux (j'imagine), mais tu crois vraiment que certains sont pas sincères ? Et la pédophilie, pareil ? Je veux pas dire que battre un chat c'est anodin, mais y'a vachement plus grave aussi. Sérieusement, à côté d'un viol d'enfant c'est mineur, tu trouves pas ? Et toi tu trouves cette action populaire mineure, mais tous les actions qui ont été menées contre le site professionnel du père ou contre la famille sans discrimination, tu crois que c'est vraiment anodin ? Tu crois vraiment que ça peut pas détruire des gens ? Faut avoir le sens de la mesure sérieux, 4chan c'est marrant mais c'est franchement n'importe quoi parfois.

----------


## Guest62019

> Et puis sans déconner, poser des vidéos pareilles sur internet, c'est chercher à ce faire emmerder (sans parler des commentaires racistes, fait qui justifie à lui seul des représailles judiciaires *ou autres* à mon avis).


J'adore le "ou autres".
En gros, tu estimes que la justice ne doit pas être la même selon le fait incriminé ?
Un pédophile, un néonazi, un batteur d'animaux, un braqueur de banque, tous sont égaux devant la justice. Renier celà, c'est tout renier.

----------


## rayvax

Je pluzunne tout à fait Gringo, la liberté pour tous ce n'est possible qu'en appliquant certains principes légaux.

Que les mecs de 4chan parlent de liberté je me marre, ce sont juste et d'ailleurs d'après leurs dires des affamés de violences et le ramassis de la lie d'internet. Idem je me suis marré en parcourant 4chan mais savoir comme le dit gringo qu'au final t'as un noyau dur qui prend leur délire au premier degré, ça donne plus trop envie de jeter des fleurs à leur humour "libre".

L'épisode du chat montre en tout cas une façon bizarre que certaines personnes ont de donner des priorité dans leurs combats.

----------


## Sk-flown

No rules!

----------


## Louck

Ce qui m'étonne, ce sont les parents. Le chat subit des coups. Les parents doivent remarquer quelque chose non ? Ou "mais naaaannn notre fils est le plus beau et le plus gentil de touuuuuuussssss. Cay mon baybaaayyy" ? :s

----------


## captain_torche

Bah, comme je l'ai dit, rien ne prouve que c'est une récidive.
Et en même temps, un chat n'est pas un gosse : quand il flippe pour rien, on commence d'abord par se dire "il a du se battre", ou "un gros chien lui a couru après".

----------


## Tildidoum

Ouais enfin ça manque d'argumentation et de quote war là !  ::zzz:: 

Vous trouvez pas que la réaction d'Annon était totalement disproportionnée ?

Et franchement, battre son chat c'est pas bien m'voyez. Vous trouvez pas qu'il l'avait bien cherché ?

Et Boxxy, elle est devenue quoi au finnal?

----------


## dunadan

> Ce qui m'étonne, ce sont les parents. Le chat subit des coups. Les parents doivent remarquer quelque chose non ? Ou "mais naaaannn notre fils est le plus beau et le plus gentil de touuuuuuussssss. Cay mon baybaaayyy" ? :s


Le gas à quand même un grand drapeau confédéré accroché dans sa chambre ce qui n'est pas rien aux States .. 

Soit les parents s'en foutent soit ce sont de gros abrutis eux-mêmes ce qui n'aide pas à l'équilibre d'un gamin c'est sûr.

----------


## Guest62019

> Le gas à quand même un grand drapeau confédéré accroché dans sa chambre ce qui n'est pas rien aux States .. 
> 
> Soit les parents s'en foutent soit ce sont de gros abrutis eux-mêmes ce qui n'aide pas à l'équilibre d'un gamin c'est sûr.


Euuuh, y'a pas spécialement de rapport entre être raciste et massacrer un chat.

----------


## Eklis

> Le gas à quand même un grand drapeau confédéré accroché dans sa chambre ce qui n'est pas rien aux States .. 
> 
> Soit les parents s'en foutent soit ce sont de gros abrutis eux-mêmes ce qui n'aide pas à l'équilibre d'un gamin c'est sûr.


Euh je veux pas trop m'avancer, mais il me semble que c'est nettement moins rare que ce qu'on pourrait croire, un drapeau sudiste aux USA...

----------


## Tildidoum

Faut voir la couleur du chat.

----------


## Euklif

> Euuuh, y'a pas spécialement de rapport entre être raciste et massacrer un chat.


Et les racistes de chat!
T'y pense pas à ceux là hein?

----------


## dunadan

> Euuuh, y'a pas spécialement de rapport entre être raciste et massacrer un chat.


Je répondais à, 


> "Les parents doivent remarquer quelque chose non ? Ou "mais naaaannn notre fils est le plus beau et le plus gentil de touuuuuuussssss. Cay mon baybaaayyy" ? :s"


évidemment que d'être raciste envers ses semblables ne fait pas de soit un ennemie des animaux, juste que bon même s'il torturait le chat quand y'avait personne c'est quand même abusé que ses parents l'autorisent à afficher un drapeau à forte connotation raciste.

M'enfin éducation et tout ça ..

----------


## Froyok

Je crois que j'ai trouvé la définition du chan /b/ ...
Redéfinissant au passage l'univers tout entier, ouais, même les théories de portes à bobinettes quantiques :

----------


## El Gringo

> Je crois que j'ai trouvé la définition du chan /b/ ...
> Redéfinissant au passage l'univers tout entier, ouais, même les théories de portes à bobinettes quantiques :
> 
> http://n3t.net/humor/motivation/superheroes.jpg


Si seulement cette définition était vraie, j'y trouverais rien à redire : tout le monde en prend pour son grade, pas de jaloux. Le problème c'est que c'est pas exactement/seulement ça.

----------


## The Real Dav

Quelqu'un pour expliquer clairement ce qu'est /b/ alors ? Parce que j'y suis allé faire un tour et... Benh à part un forum où on post des images bidons trouvées sur le web et des commentaires incompréhensibles sans l'aide de http://encyclopediadramatica.com il n'y a pas vraiment de quoi être choqué.

Ceci dit, même les pain series ne me font ni chaud ni froid donc bon...

----------


## Tildidoum

Bha mon pauvre y te reste plus que Rotten alors (si ça existe encore).

----------


## dutilleul

> Je pluzunne tout à fait Gringo, l


Haha....ça ne sert à rien...il n'est pas en mesure de te réserver un slot sur scout.
 ::P: h34r:

----------


## captain_torche

> c'est quand même abusé que ses parents l'autorisent à afficher un drapeau à forte connotation raciste.


Tu sais, c'est également possible que ce ne soit pas un symptôme de la crise d'ado du gamin, mais que les parents le cautionnent (éducation, toussa).

On ne peut RIEN déduire de ce qu'on voit sur la vidéo, à part que le gamin est con.

----------


## The Real Dav

> Bha mon pauvre y te reste plus que Rotten alors (si ça existe encore).


C'est par ça que j'ai commencé à découvrir le net (merci les voisins de résidence ^^)  :B):

----------


## Tildidoum

Marrant, j'ai l'impression qu'on a tous commencé le net sur Rotten chez un voisin ou chez un pote.

Forcément /b/ ça pouvait que cartonner après !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Si seulement cette définition était vraie, j'y trouverais rien à redire : tout le monde en prend pour son grade, pas de jaloux. Le problème c'est que c'est pas exactement/seulement ça.


Ben si ça montre à quelle point ils sont complexés et déphasés et s'imaginent que tout à chacun partage leur misanthropie profonde.  ::O: 

---------- Post ajouté à 19h17 ----------




> Quelqu'un pour expliquer clairement ce qu'est /b/ alors ? Parce que j'y suis allé faire un tour et... Benh à part un forum où on post des images bidons trouvées sur le web et des commentaires incompréhensibles sans l'aide de http://encyclopediadramatica.com il n'y a pas vraiment de quoi être choqué.
> 
> Ceci dit, même les pain series ne me font ni chaud ni froid donc bon...


En fait il y a de tout sur 4chan même des trucs tout à fait réglo.

Ouais bon après visite du beeeuuuhhh, je commence à comprendre ce qui se passe dans ce mouvement oundeurgrounde.....

----------


## Louck

Bah /b/, tout est quasiment expliqué dans l'image.
Ou fait une recherche google coté images (pour plus d'exemples).

Ca fait un peu matrix  ::ninja:: 

http://s5.tinypic.com/28ul66q.jpg

----------


## Sk-flown



----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Tuons un breton.

----------


## Sk-flown

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/88e...8d60a0672c.jpg


C'est pas une légende alors, il y a vraiment de gros nuages noirs en permanence au dessus de la Bretagne?

----------


## Zepolak

> Euh je veux pas trop m'avancer, mais il me semble que c'est nettement moins rare que ce qu'on pourrait croire, un drapeau sudiste aux USA...


C'est ça, du moins pour ce que j'en ai vu. C'est l'expression d'une identité et ça n'a strictement rien à voir avec une affirmation du racisme (pour l'extrême majorité des gens qui revendique une identité "du sud").

----------


## Guest



----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/88e...8d60a0672c.jpg


Non mais on arrive très bien à vous faire oublier votre langue et votre culture  :tired:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Non mais on arrive très bien à vous faire oublier  votre culture


J0r, tu crois que boire ça peut s'oublier ?

----------


## Tildidoum

> des bretons


J'ai flippé irl  ::O:

----------


## Tramb

> J0r, tu crois que boire ça peut s'oublier ?


Bah non, c'est comme le vél... Ah merde je sais plus faire de vélo.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> J0r, tu crois que boire ça peut s'oublier ?


 ::): 
Genre les bretons ça parle la langue que bourré en fait.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Genre les bretons ça parle la langue que bourré en fait.


Même pas, quand je suis bourré, j'essaye de parler Allemand.
Ou d'essayer de me rappeler comment on dit "Voilà l'occasion de sacrifier à Dionysos le Dieu du vin" en Grec...

----------


## Nilsou

> Ben j'ai jamais été confronté au problème mais à priori j'irai "gentiment" appeler les flics, comme tu le proposes dans ce QCM particulièrement impartial.
> 
> 
> Ça c'est vraiment n'importe quoi comme analyse... Je parle pas de ta sensibilité pour les animaux, mais de ton explication toute bidon : t'as jamais regardé très chasse ? Tu vois jamais des animaux morts sur le bord de la route, à la campagne ou même dans le caniveau ? En fait tu préconises des heures de tortures d'animaux pour désensibiliser les gens qui se sentent trop impliqués, bien vu...
> Edit : sans parler du fait que je suis plus choqué par un mort humain que pour les animaux, mais je dois pas être normal c'est surement ça.
> 
> 
> Ben encore une fois t'es pas du tout honnête là : tu nous demandes si on préfère que les gens soient des pourritures blasées ou qu'ils dépassent les bornes mais pour la bonne cause... On a pas le droit de choisir le juste milieux tant qu'à faire ? Genre, au cas ou tu l'aurais pas trouvé tout seul, les gens se mobilisent mais ils ne dépassent pas les bornes...



J'admets que pour les points un et trois j'ai un peu abusé par contre pour le deux je n'ai pas dit ça, je dit juste , comme cela a été dit dans le topic précédemment par d'autre personne, qu'aujourd'hui, et pour beaucoup de monde, la mort d'un animal en image cause de plus grosse réaction que celle d'un être humain.

Je ne dit pas que c'est bien ou qu'il faille rétablir un équilibre, je dit juste qu'aujourd'hui nous somme habitué a la violence humaine et moins a la violence animale, ce qui amènerais peut être un début d'explication a l'emportement des chatteur de 4chan.

Pour éviter tout malentendus, disons simplement que personnellement je n'aurais pas été jusque là et que mes tentative d'expliquer leur comportement sont manifestement très partiale et pas du tout juste objectivement.

Je n'ai pas d'explication ou d'excuse pour les gens de 4chan mais en voyant cette vidéo quelque chose en moi m'empêche de leur en vouloir ou de condamner leur geste .voila voila.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Genre les bretons ça parle la langue que bourré en fait.


Nan mais moi par exemple, je parle très bien le mec bourré.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Même pas, quand je suis bourré, j'essaye de parler Allemand.
> Ou d'essayer de me rappeler comment on dit "Voilà l'occasion de sacrifier à Dionysos le Dieu du vin" en Grec...


Moi aussi, d'ailleurs ça se dit comme ça :  :Gerbe:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f197cd8...3-972dd9f4951e


Epic.

----------


## Guest62019

> Je n'ai pas d'explication ou d'excuse pour les gens de 4chan mais en voyant cette vidéo quelque chose en moi m'empêche de leur en vouloir ou de condamner leur geste .voila voila.


C'est bien pour ça que la justice existe.

----------


## znokiss

Je sais pas comment on est arrivé à 21 pages de comment très souvent redondants (j'ai tout suivi) sur un fait divers, non ?
Moi je vois le truc : 

- Fait divers (style la une du 20 minutes) : un gamin torture son chat et balance la vidéo sur le Tube.

- Fait divers : une communauté d'internaute tarés trace le gamin au mépris de la protection de la vie privée et le dénonce à la police.

Fin de l'histoire.
Après, on peut lancer ouatemille débats sur ce qu'il aurait ou pas fallu-sse faire ou non, bien au contraire... Mais on pourrait faire la même sur quasiment n'importe quel petite niouze impliquant l'internet y ressemblant...

Bon, je continue quand même à lire ce topic, ça me fait du popcorn en cette morne journée de boulot.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je sais pas comment on est arrivé à 21 pages de comment très souvent redondants (j'ai tout suivi) sur un fait divers, non ?
> Moi je vois le truc : 
> 
> - Fait divers (style la une du 20 minutes) : un gamin torture son chat et balance la vidéo sur le Tube.
> 
> - Fait divers : une communauté d'internaute trace le gamin et le dénonce à la police.
> 
> Fin de l'histoire.
> Après, on peut lancer ouatemille débats sur ce qu'il aurait ou pas fallu-sse faire ou non, bien au contraire... Mais on pourrait faire la même sur quasiment n'importe quel petite niouze impliquant l'internet y ressemblant...
> ...


Avoue tu trolles pour relancer notre flamme là... Si t'as vraiment lu toutes les pages, tu fais exprès de résumer l'histoire de telle sorte qu'il n'y a que le batteur de chat qui ait fait quelque chose de vilain ?

----------


## Guest62019

> Avoue tu trolles pour relancer notre flamme là... Si t'as vraiment lu toutes les pages, tu fais exprès de résumer l'histoire de telle sorte qu'il n'y a que le batteur de chat qui ait fait quelque chose de vilain ?


C'est clair.

----------


## znokiss

Oups, j'ai pas fait exprès, et c'était pas mon intention. Non, pas de trollage. Je peux modifier mon message, hein.
Edit : comme ça c'est mieux. Mais je vais peut-être tout simplement l'effacer.

----------


## Guest62019

> Oups, j'ai pas fait exprès, et c'était pas mon intention. Non, pas de trollage. Je peux modifier mon message, hein.


Ben le truc c'est qu'ils ont fait bien plus que de le dénoncer à la police.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ben le truc c'est qu'ils ont fait bien plus que de le dénoncer à la police.


Grave, y'en a qui suivent trop bien !  :^_^:

----------


## rayvax

Personnellement les chats je trouve ça beaucoup plus important que les êtres humains et ça me révolte de voir que l'on brutalise un animal. Encore un humain... Si je croise ce gamin je l'envoi direct sur un bucher. Si je peux le tuer moi même de mes mains en fait je crois que je le ferai. 14ans, ouai je crois que je suis capable.

 :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

Y'en a qui suivent pas : Gringo sanctionne tout appel à la violence.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'appelle à la violence contre britney. 
C'est normal que le gamin soit taré avec des chanteuses pareil.

----------


## captain_torche

> Y'en a qui suivent pas : Gringo sanctionne tout appel à la violence.


J'ai surtout l'impression que c'était du quinzième degré, là.

----------


## Gregouze

> Personnellement les chats je trouve ça beaucoup plus important que les êtres humains


Exarkun?

Sinon c'est sûr, ils ont tellement fait de choses merveilleuses ces 200 derniers millions d'années.

(EDIT)



> J'ai surtout l'impression que c'était du quinzième degré, là.


Au temps pour moi.

----------


## rayvax

Aaah on est quand même mieux entre trolleurs que lorsqu'on doit supporter les sauveurs de l'humanité.

----------


## El Gringo

J'ai retiré la sanction de rayvax parce que c'était du 2nd degré mais merci de ne plus recommencer, ça n'aide personne. (et surtout pas le travail des modos)

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'appelle à la violence contre gringo. 
Il modère au lieu de prendre des vacances.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> J'ai retiré la sanction de rayvax parce que c'était du 2nd degré mais merci de ne plus recommencer, ça n'aide personne. (et surtout pas le travail des modos)


Ouais ça va on avait compris la référence (feu Exarkin, paix à son âme), mais ce serait cool de faire comprendre que c'est du second degré.

Sinon n'arrêtons pas cette discution, fraiche et saine comme un tonneau de Picon bière  ::wub::  (Oui avec un P majuscule)

PS : t'es en vacance Gringo là, alors reposes toi!

----------


## Guest62019

> Ouais ça va on avait compris la référence (feu Exarkin, paix à son âme), mais ce serait cool de faire comprendre que c'est du second degré.
> 
> Sinon n'arrêtons pas cette discution, fraiche et saine comme un tonneau de Picon bière  (Oui avec un P majuscule)
> 
> PS : t'es en vacance Gringo là, alors reposes toi!


Bof, c'est plus drôle, Gringo a fait fuir tous les Inspecteurs Harry  ::cry::

----------


## captain_torche

> mais ce serait cool de faire comprendre que c'est du second degré.


Personnellement, quand j'ai lu "14ans, ouai je crois que je suis capable.", j'ai plus eu des masses de doute  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Bof, c'est plus drôle, Gringo a fait fuir tous les Inspecteurs Harry


En plus Boulon a tuer Exarkun, hardtek style  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Et sinon, vous préféreriez être une balance et donner le gamin aux flics ou un assassin et lui arracher les tripes pour le pendre avec ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ben euh, je sais pas tu préfères que je te cite un comique moyennement drôle?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tildidoum

Wah lautré la question piège. On répond b) on est banni pour appel à la violence !

Fourbe.

----------


## Dark Fread

Faudrait le balancer devant des flics étranglé avec ses tripes, histoire de satisfaire les pro-délations et les lynchistes.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

D't'façon ici on est pas des poukaves !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et sinon, vous préféreriez être une balance et donner le gamin aux flics ou un assassin et lui arracher les tripes pour le pendre avec ?


Réponse c: tu balances aux mecs de 4chan, ils se démerderont pour appliquer la justice.

C'est eux qui passeront pour des connards, le gamin aura as punition et toi tu peux continuer à flooder CPC.





> J'ai retiré la sanction de rayvax parce que c'était du 2nd degré mais merci de ne plus recommencer, ça n'aide personne. (et surtout pas le travail des modos)


Personnellement, je trouve les forumeurs bien plus importants que les modos  :tired:

----------


## Tildidoum

> Faudrait le balancer devant des flics étranglé avec ses tripes, histoire de satisfaire les pro-délations et les lynchistes.


BAN ! Appel à ... Attend voir. 
Non c'est pas ici le jeu du ban en fait.

----------


## Scorbut

> Exarkun?
> 
> Sinon c'est sûr, ils ont tellement fait de choses merveilleuses ces 200 derniers millions d'années.



Peut-être, mais ils n'ont pas détruit la planète en 200 ans  :;):

----------


## Super Menteur

Hé ho si vous continuez je copie colle ce topic à la SPA. Faut arrêter de déconner quand même là, on parle de faits mineurs comme pendre un gamin avec ses tripes et en face de ça y'a des gens qui se permettent de dire du mal des chats, c'est immonde.

Non mais on est où là ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Peut-être, mais ils n'ont pas détruit la planète en 200 ans


Non mais en tant que représentant de la minorité mulot à l'assemblé des mammifères, j'en appelle à condamner les chats pour génocide!
(et torture aussi)
De toute façon je vais tracer l'IP des chats tortionnaires!

PS : j'ai mis une clochette à mon chat pour prévenir les mulots et il mange du blé.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h25 ----------




> Hé ho si vous continuez je copie colle ce topic à la SPA. Faut arrêter de déconner quand même là, on parle de faits mineurs comme pendre un gamin avec ses tripes et en face de ça y'a des gens qui se permettent de dire du mal des chats, c'est immonde.
> Non mais on est où là ?


 :;):  Suprême Lol  :;):  Par contre t'as pas dit si c'était du 2nd degré !!!  ::O: 

Ah on est bien là c'est un peu comme un topic à B0b0 avec plus de 3 phrases.

----------


## Tildidoum

> Peut-être, mais ils n'ont pas détruit la planète en 200 ans


Laisse un chat trainer près du bouton rouge avec "Armagedon" écrit dessus, jte promet qu'il fait sauter la terre sans hésitation aucune.

Les chats sont des batards.

----------


## Guest62019

> Ah on est bien là c'est un peu comme un topic à B0b0 avec plus de 3 phrases.


Tu veux vraiment que les b0b0istes balancent une enquête sur toi ?  ::(:

----------


## Rhoth

> Ensuite c'est un animal, on a l'habitude de voir des humain coupé en morceau, on a notre pare-feux perso contre ce genre de truc...
> 
> Mais pour les animaux on a rien..


Beuh rien que mon expérience personnelle de la campagne à voir chasser plusieurs animaux différents (coups de fusils, chiens qui défoncent une proie, finir un animal blessé à la main), à voir la chasse aux nuisibles comme un oncle envahit par les chats sauvages qui mettaient des pieges et les noyait.

A voir mon grand père boucher (débiter le chevreuil fraîchement chassé par ex), et pratiquer moi même des préparations d'animaux (égorger et dépecer des lapins par exemple).

Après tout plein d'exemple de truc morts sur le bord de la route.

Bref, je pense avoir vu un large panel, il n'empêche que ce genre de vidéo de tabasser son chat, c'est stupide et débile, je plains la pauvre bête. J'en pleurerais pas, parce que comme tu dis, je suis un peu blindé de par mon expérience, mais ca n'empêche pas de m'émouvoir du sort du chat et de pas laisser le gamin s'en sortir impunément.

----------


## Guest

> Peut-être, mais ils n'ont pas détruit la planète en 200 ans


Personne a détruit la planète en deux cent ans. Ou alors tu parles de Xenu ?

 :tired:

----------


## Guest62019

> Personne a détruit la planète en deux cent ans. Ou alors tu parles de Xenu ?


Nan mais tu comprends, on en est responsables, il faut se flageller pour les actes de nos ancêtres.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Personne a détruit la planète en deux cent ans. Ou alors tu parles de Xenu ?



Non a la fin il sauve la planète sous un flot de niaiserie (pas de spoil c'est juste pour vous éviter de voir cette daube)

----------


## Guest

> Nan mais tu comprends, on en est responsables, il faut se flageller pour les actes de nos ancêtres.


Nan ce qui me troue le cul c'est de profiter de tous les avantages qui produisent la pollution les autres nuisances pour la nature et de s'en plaindre.

Et accessoirement de dire qu'on a détruit la planète alors que je vois un beau ciel bleu et que j'entends des oiseaux chanter.

----------


## Guest62019

> Nan ce qui me troue le cul c'est de profiter de tous les avantages qui produisent la pollution les autres nuisances pour la nature et de s'en plaindre.


Ben ouais. Faut bien se donner bonne conscience.

----------


## Scorbut

> Nan mais tu comprends, on en est responsables, il faut se flageller pour les actes de nos ancêtres.



Je parle de l'Humain en tant qu'espèce animale, non en tant qu'individus. A ce que je sache on est les seuls à avoir autant salopé les océans et l'espace proche de la Terre. On est les seuls à avoir fait disparaître autant d'espèces animales. On est les seuls à avoir réchauffer la planète.

----------


## Guest62019

> Je parle de l'Humain en tant qu'espèce animale, non en tant qu'individus. A ce que je sache on est les seuls à avoir autant salopé les océans et l'espace proche de la Terre. On est les seuls à avoir fait disparaître autant d'espèces animales. On est les seuls à avoir réchauffer la planète.


Ben nuke-nous alors si tu nous en veux à ce point. Ou alors adhère au PETA et marie toi avec un lama. Et le réchauffement  ::siffle:: 
Mais bon on dérive grave  :;):

----------


## Guest

> Je parle de l'Humain en tant qu'espèce animale, non en tant qu'individus. A ce que je sache on est les seuls à avoir autant salopé les océans et l'espace proche de la Terre. On est les seuls à avoir fait disparaître autant d'espèces animales. On est les seuls à avoir réchauffer la planète.


http://www.dinosoria.com/cycle-climatique.html

Sinon ça serait la sixième vague d'extinction donc bon, "on" a pas inventé grand chose.

----------


## Tildidoum

Hu là il a pas tort quand même. Sur l'échelle de la batartidude, on se place tout en haut (juste en dessous des chats)

----------


## Guest

> Hu là il a pas tort quand même. Sur l'échelle de la batartidude, on se place tout en haut (juste en dessous des chats)


On s'en fout, si on disparait les chiens et les chats aussi (infoutus de vivre sans l'homme). D'une pierre deux coups.

----------


## Scorbut

> http://www.dinosoria.com/cycle-climatique.html
> 
> Sinon ça serait la sixième vague d'extinction donc bon, "on" a pas inventé grand chose.




Je pense pas que les autres espèces aient provoqués cette modification climatique par leurs actes.

----------


## O.Boulon

Gnia gnia gnia... On a salopé le monde.
Et les vaches qui pètent ?
Et les dinosaures producteurs de méthane ayant flingué l'ère glaciaire.

Putain de goths.

----------


## Guest

> Je pense pas que les autres espèces aient provoqués cette modification climatique par leurs actes.


On a provoqué une accélération, pas la modification.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h55 ----------




> Gnia gnia gnia... On a salopé le monde.
> 
> Et les vaches qui pètent ?


Bah les vaches c'est nous aussi pour le coup :x Domestication, machin bidule.

Mais là il va nous dire qu'on a qu'à bouffer du tofu.

----------


## Guest62019

> Je pense pas que les autres espèces aient provoqués cette modification climatique par leurs actes.


A l'heure actuelle, rien ne prouve l'influence humaine sur le réchauffement (qui lui, est bien réel).
Par contre, on est les number one pour niquer notre propre espèce  :;):

----------


## Guest

> Par contre, on est les number one pour niquer notre propre espèce


Après les lapins quand même.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f197cd8...3-972dd9f4951e


Ouais sauf que imagine que ce soit quelqu'un qui souhaite nuire à l'oncle ou à la fille elle même?
Parce que si les "héros" pensaient 2 secondes, est-ce qu'ils pourraient m'expliquer pourquoi un mec envoie des messages comme ça sur un forum, même sous couvert d'anonymat? :tired:

----------


## Guest62019

> Après les lapins quand même.


Et les tiques.

----------


## Tildidoum

De toutes les formes de sexualité animale, celle des punaises des lits (Cimex lectularius) est la plus stupéfiante. Nulle imagination humaine n'égale une telle perversion.

Première particularité: le PRIAPISME.
La punaise des lits n'arrête pas un instant de copuler. Certains individus ont plus de deux cent rapports par jour.

Seconde particularité: l'homosexualité et la bestialité.
Les punaises des lits ont du mal à distinguer leurs congénères et, parmi ces congénères, elles éprouvent encore plus de difficultés à reconnaître les mâles de femelles. 50 % de leurs rapports sont homosexuels, 20 % se produisent avec des animaux étrangers, 30 % enfin s'effectuent avec des femelles.

Troisième particularité: le pénis perforateur.
Les punaises des lits sont équipées d'un long sexe à corne pointue. Au moyen de cet outil semblable à une seringue, les mâles percent les carapaces et injectent leur semence n'importe où, dans la tête, le ventre, les pattes, le dos, et même le coeur de leur dame ! L'opération n'affecte guère la santé des femelles, mais comment tomber enceinte dans ces conditions ? D'où la vierge enceinte.

Quatrième particularité: la vierge enceinte.
De l'extérieur son vagin paraît intact, et pourtant elle a reçu un coup de pénis dans le dos. Comment les spermatozoïdes mâles vont-ils alors survivre dans le sang ? En fait, la plupart seront détruits par le système immunitaire, tels de vulgaires microbes étrangers. Pour multiplier les chances qu'une centaine de ces gamètes mâles arrivent à destination, la quantité de sperme lâché est phénoménale. A titre de comparaison si les mâles punaises étaient dotés d'une taille humaine ils expédieraient trente litres de sperme à chaque éjaculation. Sur cette multitude un tout petit nombre survivra.... Au printemps, tous les spermatozoïdes guidés par l'instinct se rejoignent autour des ovaires, les transpercent et s'y enfoncent. La suite du cycle se poursuivra sans problème aucun.

Cinquième particularité: les femelles aux sexes multiples.
A force de se faire perforer n'importe où par des mâles indélicats, les femelles punaises se retrouvent couvertes de cicatrices dessinant des fentes brunes cernées d'une zone claire semblables à des cibles ! La nature a encouragé ces coquineries en engendrant d'étranges adaptations : les filles punaises se sont mises à naître nanties de taches brunes auréolées de clair sur leur dos. A chaque tache correspond un réceptacle, "sexe succursale" directement relié au sexe principal.

Sixième particularité: l'autococufiage.
Que se passe-t-il lorsqu'un mâle est perforé par un autre mâle ? Le sperme survit et s'enfonce comme à son habitude dans la région des ovaires. N'en trouvant pas, il déferle sur les canaux déférents de son hôte et se mêle aux spermatozoïdes autochtones. Résultat : lorsque le mâle passif percera, lui, une dame, il lui injectera ses propres spermatozoïdes mais aussi ceux du mâle avec lequel il aura entretenu des rapports sexuels.

Septième particularité: l'hermaphrodisme.
Les mâles punaises ont, eux aussi, muté. En Afrique, vit la punaise Afrocimex constrictus dont les mâles naissent avec de petits vagins secondaires dans le dos pour encourager les rapports homosexuels bien que ces vagins ne soient pas féconds.

Huitième particularité: le sexe canon qui tire à distance.
Certaines espèces de punaises tropicales, les antochorides scolopelliens en sont pourvues. Ainsi lorsqu'un mâle aperçoit une femelle à quelques centimètres de lui, il vise de son pénis les cibles-vagins dans le dos de la demoiselle. Le jet fend les airs, et la puissance de ces tirs est telle que le sperme parvient à percer la carapace plus fine à cet endroit. 



Merci à Bernard pour cette information capitale.

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## Guest62019

Rarement topic n'aura vogué aussi loin...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Merci à Bernard pour cette information capitale.


Bluffant tu me plais, t'es libre ce soir?

---------- Post ajouté à 12h05 ----------




> Rarement topic n'aura vogué aussi loin...


Je crois que les superhéros de quatre champs slash beu slash on prit le contrôle de notre esprit!

----------


## Guest

> Ouais sauf que imagine que ce soit quelqu'un qui souhaite nuire à l'oncle ou à la fille elle même?
> Parce que si les "héros" pensaient 2 secondes, est-ce qu'ils pourraient m'expliquer pourquoi un mec envoie des messages comme ça sur un forum, même sous couvert d'anonymat?


J'en sais rien moi. Vrai ou pas ça me fait rire.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> http://www.dlisted.com/files/caption0723_1.jpg


Woputain. 
Le surpuissance mystique de ce truc...
νενίκηκάς με, Γαλιλαῖε, je me convertis à ton culte!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> J'en sais rien moi. Vrai ou pas ça me fait rire.


Tu trouves ça drôle?  ::O:  Nan sérieux?  :tired: 

Nan parce que ça m'inquiète je vois pas le second degré là.

----------


## Guest62019

Idem, je trouve ça drôle et flippant. Tout dépend du point de vue. Par contre ouais, c'est de l'humour un peu noir  :;):

----------


## Guest

> Tu trouves ça drôle?  Nan sérieux? 
> 
> Nan parce que ça m'inquiète je vois pas le second degré là.


Un rien m'amuse.

----------


## Neo_13

> J'ai retiré la sanction de rayvax parce que c'était du 2nd degré mais merci de ne plus recommencer, ça n'aide personne. (et surtout pas le travail des modos)


Ouais, tout à fait... Faut penser à ceux qui ont pas dormi... :tired:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Un rien m'amuse.


Bon d'un autre coté c'est toujours dur de savoir avec internet si c'est du second degré ou pas.
En plus je veux dire le mec qui a envoyé le premier message peut même être celui qui a envoyé le dernier : cosmique (ou comique)  ::O: 
Ca y est je sais ce que ça fait la schizophrénie !

----------


## Neo_13

> Je parle de l'Humain en tant qu'espèce animale, non en tant qu'individus. A ce que je sache on est les seuls à avoir autant salopé les océans et l'espace proche de la Terre. On est les seuls à avoir fait disparaître autant d'espèces animales. On est les seuls à avoir réchauffer la planète.


Face aux extermination quasi totale de quasi toutes formes de vie qui ont lieu, en gros tout les 65millions d'années, on est des microbites.
Et on nous bassine avec les espèces disparues, mais jamais avec les especes apparues...

Comme les OGM par exemple.

Un chat au gout de poulet  :Bave:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Un chat au gout de poulet


Le chat ça a déjà gout de poulet  :tired:

----------


## Guest62019

> Un chat au gout de poulet


Faut le taper avec un baton pour révéler l'arôme  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Gnia gnia gnia... On a salopé le monde.
> Et les vaches qui pètent ?
> Et les dinosaures producteurs de méthane ayant flingué l'ère glaciaire.
> 
> Putain de goths.


Surtout que si on part du principe que la nature est "vivante", elle doit bien mourir un jour, alors un peu plus tôt ou un peu plus tard.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Faut le taper avec un baton pour révéler l'arôme


Oui sinon c'est un peu dur comme viande, mariné au vin blanc, ça fait une daube délicieuse ! :^_^: 


Civet de chat :Bave:

----------


## Neo_13

> Oui sinon c'est un peu dur comme viande, mariné au vin blanc, ça fait une daube délicieuse !
> 
> 
> Civet de chat


 :Bave: 

Un foie gras de chat  :Bave:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Oui sinon c'est un peu dur comme viande, mariné au vin blanc, ça fait une daube délicieuse !
> 
> 
> Civet de chat




J'ai faim, je pense que je vais diriger une cabale contre moi!

---------- Post ajouté à 12h34 ----------




> Un foie gras de chat


Arrêtes les modos vont, ah ouais c'est vrai  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Ce topic devient aussi poilant que 4chan.
J'aime beaucoup.

----------


## Jeremy

> Je pense pas que les autres espèces aient provoqués cette modification climatique par leurs actes.


Parce que nous l'avons fait ? Ou que ça n'est jamais arrivé avant l'humain sur terre ?

Nous rirons bien dans 50 ans en se souvenant à quel point la majorité des occidentaux a été assez conne pour se faire avoir par la fable du CO2 sortie par le culte de Gaïa pour nous faire donner plus de thune.

----------


## elpaulo

ITT recettes de cuisine.

Hachez menu l’oignon et les gousses d’ail. Faites-les revenir, avec la viande, dans l’huile chaude. Écrasez bien la viande à la fourchette. Hors du feu, salez et poivrez, aromatisez avec la moitié de l’origan et de la sauge, incorporez le concentré de tomates.

Écrasez les tomates et faites-les cuire avec leur jus, à découvert. Salez, poivrez et ajoutez le reste des herbes. Laissez réduire.

Préchauffez votre four th.6 (180°C).

Dans 2,5 l d’eau bouillante salée, faites cuire les cannelloni al dente (5 min). Egouttez-les.

Mélangez la moitié du parmesan avec la crème et amalgamez avec le hachis de viande. Farcissez les cannelloni avec cette préparation ; disposez-les dans un plat beurré, nappez-les de sauce tomate, parsemez-les de noisettes de beurre et saupoudrez-les avec le reste de parmesan. Faites cuire dans le four pendant 45 min.

Servez avec une salade verte.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Ptin j'ai vu et même parfois participé a des centaines de defonçage de chattes et j'ai jamais fait un foin pareil.
 :tired:

----------


## rayvax

Rendez nous Sbebiwan et Casque!!


 :B):

----------


## Guest62019

> Parce que nous l'avons fait ? Ou que ça n'est jamais arrivé avant l'humain sur terre ?
> 
> Nous rirons bien dans 50 ans en se souvenant à quel point la majorité des occidentaux a été assez conne pour se faire avoir par la fable du CO2 sortie par le culte de Gaïa pour nous faire donner plus de thune.


T'as raison, encore un complot de l'Etat français. ::(:

----------


## Guest

> Ptin j'ai vu et même parfois participé a des centaines de defonçage de chattes et j'ai jamais fait un foin pareil.


Et les brocolis martyrisés ? Personne n'en parle.

----------


## Guest62019

> Et les brocolis martyrisés ? Personne n'en parle.


Chaque jour dans le monde, des milliers de légumes innocents sont mis à mort et ébouillantés dans d'ignobles conditions. Faites comme nous, mangez des caillous.

----------


## Tildidoum

> Parce que nous l'avons fait ? Ou que ça n'est jamais arrivé avant l'humain sur terre ?
> 
> Nous rirons bien dans 50 ans en se souvenant à quel point la majorité des occidentaux a été assez conne pour se faire avoir par la fable du CO2 sortie par le culte de Gaïa pour nous faire donner plus de thune.


Loin de moi l'idée d'argumenter ou de pousser ce topic vers le débat constructif, mais même au delà du problême de Co2 oupa, on fout quand même un peu la merde par ci par là.



C'est une rivière là. Ca se voit pas bien mais c'est une rivière.

----------


## znokiss

> Faites comme nous, mangez des caillous.


C'est plein de bon minéraux, en plus.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Nous rirons bien dans 50 ans en se souvenant à quel point la majorité des occidentaux a été assez conne pour se faire avoir par la fable du CO2 sortie par le culte de Gaïa pour nous faire donner plus de thune.


Je ne vois pas le rapport entre le CO2 et le culte de Gaïa.

----------


## Guest62019

> Je ne vois pas le rapport entre le CO2 et le culte de Gaïa.


Encore un coup des lobbys et des men in black  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Peut être qu'on nous assome d'écologie, transformant une doctrine politique ou une discipline scientifique mal exposée en religion d'état quasi mondiale.

Avec, forcément, en substitution du péché originel judéo-chrétien, le poids moral du CO2 et notre responsabilité de consomateurs.

----------


## Guest62019

> Peut être qu'on nous assome d'écologie, transformant une doctrine politique ou une discipline scientifique mal exposée en religion d'état quasi mondiale.
> 
> Avec, forcément, en substitution du péché originel judéo-chrétien, le poids moral du CO2 et notre responsabilité de consomateurs.


Le danger est de rejeter toute responsabilité. La preuve de l'influence humaine n'est pas toujours établie, mais son contraire l'est tout autant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le danger, c'est de créer encore une vérité indiscutable et aliénante.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Peut être qu'on nous assome d'écologie, transformant une doctrine politique ou une discipline scientifique mal exposée en religion d'état quasi mondiale.
> 
> Avec, forcément, en substitution du péché originel judéo-chrétien, le poids moral du CO2 et notre responsabilité de consommateurs.


 :haha:  .Bah depuis que "les femmes cay le bien" fallait bien trouver quelque chose.  ::P:

----------


## Guest62019

> Le danger, c'est de créer encore une vérité indiscutable et aliénante.


Je suis bien d'accord.

----------


## Guest

Vous dites la même chose.

----------


## Guest62019

> Vous dites la même chose.


On dirait un débat à l'UMP

----------


## O.Boulon

> On dirait un débat à l'UMP


Non.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Non.


SI !

(ps inside)

----------


## O.Boulon

MAIS !
(Modem).

----------


## captain_torche

Je vous demande de vous arrêter.

----------


## Maxwell

J'ai pas suivi ce topic et je m'en bouffe les roubignoles.

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer en moins de 3 lignes comment on est passé d'une vendetta anonyme contre un molesteur de chats à un débat de fond sur la politique et la place de l'homme sur terre ?

----------


## Gregouze

Grâce à la punaise de lit.

Enfin, je crois.

----------


## Tildidoum

> Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer en moins de 3 lignes comment on est passé d'une vendetta anonyme contre un molesteur de chats à un débat de fond sur la politique et la place de l'homme sur terre ?

----------


## Woote

> J'ai pas suivi ce topic et je m'en bouffe les roubignoles.
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer en moins de 3 lignes comment on est passé d'une vendetta anonyme contre un molesteur de chats à un débat de fond sur la politique et la place de l'homme sur terre ?


Et tu oublie qu'il y a eu un début d'ébauche de classification des espèces animales, pour savoir quelle bête avait le droit de se faire martyriser sans que son propriétaire soit inquiété. C'était intéressant ça  ::cry::

----------


## Jeremy

> Peut être qu'on nous assome d'écologie, transformant une doctrine politique ou une discipline scientifique mal exposée en religion d'état quasi mondiale.
> 
> Avec, forcément, en substitution du péché originel judéo-chrétien, le poids moral du CO2 et notre responsabilité de consomateurs.


Que c'est bien écrit.




> Le danger est de rejeter toute responsabilité. La preuve de l'influence humaine n'est pas toujours établie, mais son contraire l'est tout autant.


Et dans le doute, appliquons le principe de précaution. Quitte à se foutre des bâtons dans les roues pour progresser et régler les vrais problèmes prouvés (par exemple la photo linkée plus tôt bien que les photos hein... http://www.newswithviews.com/Williams/carole7.htm ). Ce n'est pas comme si se gourer complètement et filer des milliards pour étudier de la merde n'aurait aucune influence.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Et tu oublie qu'il y a eu un début d'ébauche de classification des espèces animales, pour savoir quelle bête avait le droit de se faire martyriser sans que son propriétaire soit inquiété. C'était intéressant ça


Chat > Humain > All

----------


## Scorbut

> J'ai pas suivi ce topic et je m'en bouffe les roubignoles.
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer en moins de 3 lignes comment on est passé d'une vendetta anonyme contre un molesteur de chats à un débat de fond sur la politique et la place de l'homme sur terre ?




C'est comme dans les repas de famille, les discussions dérivent toujours sur d'autres sujets  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> C'est comme dans les repas de famille, les discussions dérivent toujours sur d'autres sujets


Chez moi, ça finit en concours de pets.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Chez moi, ça finit en concours de pets.


Tonton ?  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Cuir. Moustache.

----------


## Tildidoum

Fuuuuuuuuuuuu okay ?!

----------


## Neo_13

On pourrait se reconcentrer sur les camps d'extermination de sudistes tenus par des anonymous aux ordes de chat sauvages tyranniques et barbares ?

----------


## Juniadkhan

Un chat sur sept est un extra-terrestre! ... 



Noyons ce topic!  ::ninja::

----------


## Lapinaute

> http://www12.ocn.ne.jp/~donberi/picture/hardgay2.gif
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuuuu okay ?!



Dire qu'on veut s'exporter sur d'autres planètes -_-"

----------


## znokiss

En musique : "Un matiiiin un gamiiiin a tué un chat..."

----------


## Lapinaute

> En musique : "Un matiiiin un gamiiiin a tué un chat..."

----------


## Guest62019

Relisez "Les chats d'Ulthar" de Lovecraft, vous verrez qu'ils sont pas si innocents que ça  ::P: 
http://alptraum.free.fr/demon/chat.htm

----------


## Tyler Durden

En plus ils ont 7 vies, alors quelques petits coups par ci par là...

----------


## Scorbut

Non, ils en ont 9, c'est pire  ::):

----------


## Gregouze

> En plus ils ont 7 vies, alors quelques petits coups par ci par là...


Puis on va pas les plaindre, c'est pas comme si ils avaient une vie de chien. :humour: :vendredi:

----------


## captain_torche

> Non, ils en ont 9, c'est pire


Ca dépend combien de fois tu l'as emmené dans ta salle de bains.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Non, ils en ont 9, c'est pire


Pourtant j'ai balancé le mien par la fenêtre plusieurs fois et il est pas remonté la septième. Bizarre faudrait que j'essaye avec d'autre.

----------


## znokiss

> On raconte que dans Ulthar, de l’autre côté de la rivière Skaï, aucun homme n’a droit de tuer un chat. J’en suis d’autant plus convaincu que mes yeux se posent sur celui qui est assis là, ronronnant près du feu. Le chat est un animal mystérieux. Il devine et voit des choses que les humains ne perçoivent pas. N’est-il pas l’âme de l’antique Egypte et le sujet des contes oubliés de Meroe et Ophir? De plus, il est apparenté au Seigneur de la Jungle, et comme tel, il est l’héritier des secrets de la sombre et inquiétante Afrique. Le Sphinx est son cousin. Il parle le même langage, mais il est plus ancien que lui et il se souvient de ce que le Sphinx a oublié.
> [...]
> Puis le fluet Nith déclara que personne n’avait plus vu le vieil homme et sa femme depuis la nuit où les chats avaient disparu. Une semaine plus tard, le bourgmestre surmonta ses craintes pour aller voir ce qui se passait dans la silencieuse demeure. Il prit la précaution d’y aller accompagné de deux témoins: Shang, le forgeron, et Thul, le tailleur de pierre. Lorsqu’ils eurent enfoncé la porte, ils ne trouvèrent que deux sque*lettes parfaitement nettoyés, et un grand nombre de scarabées étranges qui grouillaient à travers toute la pièce. Cette découverte donna lieu à de nom*breuses discussions. Zoth, le juge, se disputait à longueur de temps avec Nith, le fluet notaire. Kranon, Shang et Thul étaient pressés de questions. Même le jeune Atal, le fils de l’aubergiste, fut interrogé à plusieurs reprises et reçut des bonbons en récompense. On parla du vieux villageois et de sa femme, de la caravane et des étrangers à la peau sombre, du petit Ménès et de son chaton noir, des prières de Ménès et du ciel tourmenté, de ce que les chats avaient fait la nuit où la caravane était partie, et de ce qu’on avait trouvé plus tard dans la chaumière, sous les arbres sombres de la cour repoussante. Et, pour finir, les bourgeois instituèrent cette loi remarquable dont les commerçants parlent à Hotheg et les voyageurs à Nir. A savoir qu’à Ulthar aucun homme n’a le droit de tuer un chat.


Et là, tout est dit.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Pourtant j'ai balancé le mien par la fenêtre plusieurs fois et il est pas remonté la septième. Bizarre faudrait que j'essaye avec d'autre.


Il était peut-être d'occaze ouais. Tente le coup avec un neuf!

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Il était peut-être d'occaze ouais. Tente le coup avec un neuf!


Pas bête c'est vrai que je l'avais eu à 6 mois... Bon je vais filmer tout ça et le diffuser sur youtube.

----------


## Gregouze

> Il était peut-être d'occaze ouais. Tente le coup avec un neuf!


Un neuf vit neuf vies.

----------


## Tildidoum

> Pourtant j'ai balancé le mien par la fenêtre plusieurs fois et il est pas remonté la septième. Bizarre faudrait que j'essaye avec d'autre.


Dans son dernier "Miaow" avant que tu le lances par la fenêtre, il fallait comprendre:

_"Mec je sais que tu vas me balancer par la fenêtre. Je le sais et tu le sais. Alors j'ai taxé ta monaie pendant que tu étais aux toilettes, et là je vais aller tout claquer en jouant kicker. A plus vieux"_

----------


## Tyler Durden

> _"Mec je sais que tu vas me balancer par la fenêtre. Je le sais et tu le sais. Alors j'ai taxé ta monaie pendant que tu étais aux toilettes, et là je vais aller tout claquer en jouant kicker. A plus vieux"_


Il avait donc même pas de quoi se payer une pissouille à St Lazare  :B): .

----------


## lau'

> Ca dépend combien de fois tu l'as emmené dans ta salle de bains.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ce topic devient aussi poilant que 4chan.
> J'aime beaucoup.


Oh mon Dieu ça fait rire zonkiss  ::O:  Fermons le sujet tout de suite.
Oh et puis non j'ai plein de mémé de 4Chan a parodier!

----------


## Super Menteur

Ca déchire les mémés.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ca déchire les mémés.
> 
> http://memegenerator.net/Utility/Get...457&Height=457


Ouais enfin tectonique ta mère aussi c'est un peu facile ça, remarque met le en anglais pour voir.

J'en arrive à dire que la nouvelle contre culture c'est de constater qu'on a largement dépassé 4Chan section /b/.

----------


## Lapinaute

> remarque met le en anglais pour voir..


Nike your sea the beach !!

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Au fait, pourquoi c'est dans la catégorie "jeux vidéo" ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Because this is not real.

----------


## lau'

> Because this is not real.




(oui je m'ennuie pas mal au taf...)

----------


## rayvax

_




 Envoyé par [B

tyler durden[/B]]
Pourtant j'ai balancé le mien par la fenêtre plusieurs fois et il est pas remonté la septième. Bizarre faudrait que j'essaye avec d'autre.


_





> Il était peut-être d'occaze ouais. Tente le coup avec *une meuf*!



Fixed  :B): 

---------- Post ajouté à 19h18 ----------

A ce propos, les nanas valent bien moins que les humains mais valent elles plus que les chats pour autant?

Vous avez 2minutes.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'appelle à la violence contre les femm... Je... Ah, ça va pas être possible apparemment.

----------


## kilfou

Bon, vous étonnez pas de pas voir de Canard BD, j'étais chaud bouillant pour en pondre un mais je me suis dit que j'allais lire ce topic.

25 pages.  ::O: 

Erreur.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais on a assuré, bon je vais aller boire du picon bière avec des vrais gens  :B):

----------


## rayvax

Je savais que t'étais un gens bien BourrinDesBois. Continue Bwordel!

---------- Post ajouté à 21h16 ----------

Mais attends... C'est pas à Angoulême qu'on boit du Picon bière... Raah.

----------


## Neo_13

> J'appelle à la violence contre les femm... Je... Ah, ça va pas être possible apparemment.


Bats ton chat, si tu sais pas pourquoi, lui il sait.  ::ninja::

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Parce que nous l'avons fait ? Ou que ça n'est jamais arrivé avant l'humain sur terre ?
> 
> Nous rirons bien dans 50 ans en se souvenant à quel point la majorité des occidentaux a été assez conne pour se faire avoir par la fable du CO2 sortie par le culte de Gaïa pour nous faire donner plus de thune.



Imagine que ce soit vrai. Imagine seulement si y'avait vraiment un problème, que la majorité quasi-absolue des climatologues reconnaissent être dû à l'homme. Tous les gens censés se sortiraient les doigts du cul pour faire quelque chose.

T'es censé voir comment que c'est pas le cas actuellement ?


Bien sûr, y'aura toujours des trous de balle qui n'y connaissent rien et sont tombés un jour sur un site d'intox reniant le problème, et qui renient le problème juste pour le plaisir d'être à contre-courant, critiquant les autres qui sont soi-disat incapables de se forger leur propre point de vue alors que eux-mêmes se contente d'adopter l'opposé par anti-conformisme primaire.

[/troll]

PS : prenez ça au degré que vous voulez, je m'en bats

----------


## BSRobin

> Pourtant j'ai balancé le mien par la fenêtre plusieurs fois et il est pas remonté la septième. Bizarre faudrait que j'essaye avec d'autre.


Edit: Ca sent le chat d'occasion la blague déjà faite.

----------


## Fullmetal

Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.
 Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.
 Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.
Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.
 Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.
 Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.
Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.
 Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.
 Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.

----------


## Grosnours

Oubli ?
Impossible, il est déjà numéro 2 en nombre de posts sur ce sous-forum, allez un petit effort et on passe devant Fallout3 !  ::lol::

----------


## Neo_13

Leave this topic alone

----------


## Zepolak

Moi qui trouvaient naze les unités Eco-terroristes de Civilization Call To Power parce que c'était pas assez réaliste...




> Eco Ranger
> 
> Requires: The Eden Project, ecotopia
> Cost: 3,750
> 
> Defense: 1
> Vision: 1
> Movement Points: 5
> Support: 113
> ...


Eat this !

----------


## Tildidoum

Fullmetal je suis complètement pas d'accord avec toi et ta vision des choses.
Je vais te répondre point par point :




> Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.


Non.



> Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.


Non.



> Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.


Non.



> Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.


Non.



> Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.


Non.



> Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.


Non.



> Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.


Non.



> Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.


Non.



> Laissez ce topic plonger dans l'oubli.


Non.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

On est cinquième maintenant dans google à la recherche 4chan!!!!!!
Allez pour fêter ça j'ai fait une image de merde avec le cadre idoine meme style!

----------


## rayvax

Waah cool donc on peut y aller niveau délation.

Je connais un mec il habite en Vendée, et il brule 3 petits chatons tous les matins. Monsieur Cacao qu'il s'appelle sur ce forum.

----------


## Tildidoum

Mouhaha.
C'est la classe quand même. Enfin, un peu quoi.

Reste "Girls and Geeks" en français au dessus. Je sais pas pour qui elle se prend avec ses articles là, mais faut la remettre à sa place, à savoir EN DESSOUS de canard pc. 

Nan mais ho !

----------


## Roukse

J'ai pas vu la vidéo et j'ai pas envie en fait.. Parceque bon je vois pas l'interet.

Mais le gosse, si con soit t' il ( et aparament il en tient une couche o_o ) mérite amplement çe qui lui est arrivé.. Faut pas abuser non plus, se filmer en train de savate le chat, et le mettre sur youtube..  même si on est la pire victime de l'école c'est du grand nawak.. Vraiment à se demander çe qu'il a dans le crane le chiard..

En tout cas bravo 4chan, et surtout, flippant.. O_o _fait chier, je vais plus pouvoir diffuser mes vidéo de snuf sous acide avec des grenouilles eventrés.._

Ensuite comme d'autres l'ont dit, si il avait fait ça a sa petite soeur, ou a un humain lambda.. Personne n'en aurait rien eu a foutre( dans le sens ou l'equette des 4chaniens aurait probablement pas eu lieu, mais l'enquete officielle aurait été plus rapide, aussis .. ) fin bon, à mediter..

Même je suis convaincu que n'importe quel humain est plus coupable que n'importe quel animal.

----------


## Neo_13

> J'ai pas vu la vidéo et j'ai pas envie en fait.. Parceque bon je vois pas l'interet.
> 
> Mais le gosse, si con soit t' il ( et aparament il en tient une couche o_o ) mérite amplement çe qui lui est arrivé.. Faut pas abuser non plus, se filmer en train de savate le chat, et le mettre sur youtube..  même si on est la pire victime de l'école c'est du grand nawak.. Vraiment à se demander çe qu'il a dans le crane le chiard..
> 
> En tout cas bravo 4chan, et surtout, flippant.. O_o _fait chier, je vais plus pouvoir diffuser mes vidéo de snuf sous acide avec des grenouilles eventrés.._
> 
> Ensuite comme d'autres l'ont dit, si il avait fait ça a sa petite soeur, ou a un humain lambda.. Personne n'en aurait rien eu a foutre( dans le sens ou l'equette des 4chaniens aurait probablement pas eu lieu, mais l'enquete officielle aurait été plus rapide, aussis .. ) fin bon, à mediter..
> 
> Même je suis convaincu que n'importe quel humain est plus coupable que n'importe quel animal.


Tiens on a un candidat (de plus) pour l'HADOPI : pas pris connaissance des faits, jugement hâtif, négation des conditions, sanctions sans appel et aucune prise de recul. Le tout sans possibilité pour l'accusé de se défendre, et version justice privée... Ouais, tous les concepts fondateurs de l'autorité de censure du net y sont.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/294...fd37cb7726.jpg
> 
> On est cinquième maintenant dans google à la recherche 4chan!!!!!!
> Allez pour fêter ça j'ai fait une image de merde avec le cadre idoine meme style!


Nous sommes désormais 3ème.

J'ai honte la.

----------


## Roukse

> Tiens on a un candidat (de plus) pour l'HADOPI : pas pris connaissance des faits, jugement hâtif, négation des conditions, sanctions sans appel et aucune prise de recul. Le tout sans possibilité pour l'accusé de se défendre, et version justice privée... Ouais, tous les concepts fondateurs de l'autorité de censure du net y sont.


 ::O: 
Euh...  ok.
 :ouaiouai: 

Non vraiment, t'a tout à fait raison, change rien surtout.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ben , ouais, il a un peu raison...

----------


## nahar

Ba ouais c'est hype de juger les gens, 
Pour partir sur le créneau HADOPI on voit bien que l'anonymat sur Internet c'est de la merde en barre. Certes 4chan sont des experts et les victimes des utilisateurs lambda, mais bon ça craint un max.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bof, ce qui c'est passé sur 4chan n'est qu'un reflet moins violent de ce qui pourrait ce passer dans la société, pour beaucoup moins qu'une torture d'être vivant... Genre... Pour un coca, ou un dépassement sur l'autoroute...

----------


## Neo_13

> Bof, ce qui c'est passé sur 4chan n'est qu'un reflet moins violent de ce qui pourrait ce passer dans la société, pour beaucoup moins qu'une torture d'être vivant... Genre... Pour un coca, ou un dépassement sur l'autoroute...


C'est "juste" un précédent (de plus)... Et une montagne de mes concitoyens trouvent ça "normal".

Je me dis que du coup, effectivement, notre assemblée nationale est bien le reflet de notre société.

----------


## Fullmetal

Vous allez me taper si je dis: 

"UP" ?

----------


## Roukse

> Ba ouais c'est hype de juger les gens, 
> Pour partir sur le créneau HADOPI on voit bien que l'anonymat sur Internet c'est de la merde en barre. Certes 4chan sont des experts et les victimes des utilisateurs lambda, mais bon ça craint un max.


Bah franchement qui ne juge pas les autres.. D'autant qu'on ne juge pas le gosse sur çe qu'il pense mais sur çe qu'il fait et qu'il a LUI meme rendu publique... Alors dire que _c'est pas cool de juger les gens serieux quoi_ alors que publier ça sur youtube c'est l'idée de base de faire appel au jugement des autres




> Bof, ce qui c'est passé sur 4chan n'est qu'un reflet moins violent de ce qui pourrait ce passer dans la société, pour beaucoup moins qu'une torture d'être vivant... Genre... Pour un coca, ou un dépassement sur l'autoroute...


Non pas vraiment, c'est une exeption, et torturer un animal c'est pas rien non plus je trouve.. D'autant que c'est illégal, (tout autant que de faire justice soi même ) si je ne m'abuse.




> C'est "juste" un précédent (de plus)... Et une montagne de mes concitoyens trouvent ça "normal".
> 
> Je me dis que du coup, effectivement, notre assemblée nationale est bien le reflet de notre société.


Ah wai, il s'est pris un juste retour de flamme le gamin, et c'est tant pis pour sa geule.
Si ca peut en disuader d'autres, c'est tout benef.

Au delà d'etre normal, j'aurais même tendance à dire que c'est rassurant de savoir que la vaillante majoritée silencieuse ai enfin les burnes d'outrepasser ses droits, et les loies.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Yeah!

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Neo_13

> Ah wai, il s'est pris un *juste* retour de flamme le gamin, et c'est tant pis pour sa geule.


"Juste", ça viendrait pas de "justice". Parce que là, dans la décision de détruire définitivement, à vie, du gamin et de ses parents, j'ai pas vu l'intervention de la justice.



> Si ca peut en disuader d'autres, c'est tout benef.


Ouais, pendant des millénaires, c'est comme ça qu'on a défendu la torture et les exécutions publiques. Vivement le retour des vrais modèles de sociétés, riches en vraies valeurs que sont l'inquisition et/ou la charia.



> Au delà d'etre normal, j'aurais même tendance à dire que c'est rassurant de savoir que la vaillante majoritée silencieuse ai enfin les burnes d'outrepasser ses droits, et les loies.


Et bien moi, je trouve que c'est pas loin d'être le plus haut niveau d'inquiétude de voir ça. Guère dépassé que par le fait qu'une autre majorité trouve ça normal. Reste plus qu'à ce que ce soit institutué d'état (inquisition, charia, ...) et on aura atteint le sommet.

----------


## Anon4782

> Et bien moi, je trouve que c'est pas loin d'être le plus haut niveau d'inquiétude de voir ça. Guère dépassé que par le fait qu'une autre majorité trouve ça normal. Reste plus qu'à ce que ce soit institutué d'état (inquisition, charia, ...) et on aura atteint le sommet.


Ton intervention me fait penser à des propos tenus par Alexandre Adler, auxquels je souscris, qui voyait dans l'engouement pour les exactions altermondialistes aux G8 un signe évident de dégénérescence de la démocratie.
Aujourd'hui, de plus en plus souvent, les trous de cul se font un devoir de bafouer les lois et le respect du vote démocratique au nom de leurs propres logiques bien bas du front. Et il y en a toujours d'autres pour les applaudir.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> j'aurais même tendance à dire que c'est rassurant de savoir que la vaillante majoritée silencieuse ai enfin les burnes d'outrepasser ses droits, et les loies.


Putain t'es flippant là, tu veux le retour des milices ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ton intervention me fait penser à des propos tenus par Alexandre Adler, auxquels je souscris, qui voyait dans l'engouement pour les exactions altermondialistes aux G8 un signe évident de dégénérescence de la démocratie.
> Aujourd'hui, de plus en plus souvent, les trous de cul se font un devoir de bafouer les lois et le respect du vote démocratique au nom de leurs propres logiques bien bas du front. Et il y en a toujours d'autres pour les applaudir.


Hum ça va plus loin que ça quand même, on sent aussi la révolte du citoyen face aux limites de la justice ou de ce qu'il défend par ses idéaux.
J'ai assez défendu le fait que les zorros/justiciers du dimanche étaient quand même une bande de trou de balle, de là a parler de milice faudrait pas abuser non plus. Mais on sent que les gars se sont dit que si on laissait faire la justice elle même alors rien ne se produirait.

----------


## Roukse

> "Juste", ça viendrait pas de "justice". Parce que là, dans la décision de détruire définitivement, à vie, du gamin et de ses parents, j'ai pas vu l'intervention de la justice.


Foutre en l'air definitivement sa vie  ::O:  :;): 
 Euh t'a pas l'impression d'exagerer ? Genre trop?
Serieux si sa vie tient a son facebook/compte youtube, alors la perte est pas très grande.
OH NON ils vont se faire spam par des gens? Qu'il changent de numéros.. Rien ou presque n'est irrémédiable dans la vie, alors arette  ::|: 




> Ouais, pendant des millénaires, c'est comme ça qu'on a défendu la torture et les exécutions publiques. Vivement le retour des vrais modèles de sociétés, riches en vraies valeurs que sont l'inquisition et/ou la charia.


Si tu met cette histoire et les exécutions plubliques, ou la torture sur le même niveau, tu fait preuve d'un petit peut de mauvaise foi.
Je ne voit pas vraiment le rapport, mais je suis un peut con, alors si tu m'explique peut etre que.. ?




> Et bien moi, je trouve que c'est pas loin d'être le plus haut niveau d'inquiétude de voir ça. Guère dépassé que par le fait qu'une autre majorité trouve ça normal. Reste plus qu'à ce que ce soit institutué d'état (inquisition, charia, ...) et on aura atteint le sommet.


Même en 1 vs le monde, je persiste, çe qui à été fait est bien, je dit pas que c'est a nous de jouer au super-héros, j'appelle pas tout le monde a jouer les justiciers, mais je pense que les gens sont assez grands (pour certains) pour savoir çe qui est acceptable en societé et qui ne l'est pas. Or dans certains cas, la justice est impuissante ( pour differentes raisons, mais c'est pas la question ). Et les situation impliquent une réaction qui outrepasse les loies, les carcans.. 
Mais dans cette situation c'est pas vraiment le cas, c'est un fait mineur, qui a debouché sur une punition mineure.. D'autant que vu les vices de procédures, je suis sur qu'il n'aura aucun demelé avec la justice le gamin..

Je voit pas le mal.. Expliquez moi en quoi sa vie est ruinée? Y'a pas eu mort d'homme dans cette histoire, et la punition est bien plus claire pour le gosse qu'une rouste de ses parents.

D'ici un an la situation aura changé.. Et je suis sur qu'il n'auront plus de retour de cette histoire.




> Putain t'es flippant là, tu veux le retour des milices ?


Bah wé. Bien sur, le permis pour faire des gosses, le droit de parole payant, des ghettos riches/pauvres ah  et puis la castration de tous les etrangers, le viol legalisé, et puis le voile pour les femmes..
Tu m'prend pour qui toi?  :B): 




> Hum ça va plus loin que ça quand même, on sent aussi la révolte du citoyen face aux limites de la justice ou de ce qu'il défend par ses idéaux.
> J'ai assez défendu le fait que les zorros/justiciers du dimanche étaient quand même une bande de trou de balle, de là a parler de milice faudrait pas abuser non plus. Mais on sent que les gars se sont dit que si on laissait faire la justice elle même alors rien ne se produirait.


Bah oui, surtout que la justice a des problemes autrement plus important a regler..
Je vois mal la justice dire a une récente victime d'aggression ou de viol
" attendez ici, on a un probleme de violence sur chat sur le feu. "

----------


## Neo_13

> Je voit pas le mal.. Expliquez moi en quoi sa vie est ruinée? Y'a pas eu mort d'homme dans cette histoire, et la punition est bien plus claire pour le gosse qu'une rouste de ses parents.
> 
> D'ici un an la situation aura changé.. Et je suis sur qu'il n'auront plus de retour de cette histoire.


Menace de mort, campagne d'information, médias, etc... Déjà, il est condamné à changer d'état. Car c'est pas la Police qu'ils ont informé, mais la télévision...

Ce gosse aurait tué pere et mere qu'à la fin de sa peine il serait plus anonyme et intégré en société.

La justice condamne les violences sur animaux. Et fermement. Il "suffisait" de transmettre les infos à la Police plutôt que de les afficher partout. Mais non, c'est tellement mieux de se vanter d'avoir aider un chat entre 2 photos de pr0n et une image pédophile.

----------


## Roukse

> Menace de mort, campagne d'information, médias, etc... Déjà, il est condamné à changer d'état. Car c'est pas la Police qu'ils ont informé, mais la télévision...
> 
> Ce gosse aurait tué pere et mere qu'à la fin de sa peine il serait plus anonyme et intégré en société.
> 
> La justice condamne les violences sur animaux. Et fermement. Il "suffisait" de transmettre les infos à la Police plutôt que de les afficher partout. Mais non, c'est tellement mieux de se vanter d'avoir aider un chat entre 2 photos de pr0n et une image pédophile.


Menaces de mort? O_0 c'est vrai c'est les U.S c'est crédible, cepandant la télévision aux U.S ç'est pas la même chose qu'ici, la ou nous on respecte une certaine vie privée eux s'en foutent je crois.

Par contre non, d'ici quelques mois tous les gens , sauf limite voisins et proches ou connaissances l'auront oublié, a moins d'un come back dans les médias les gens ont une mémoire en carton.. Surtout niveau fait divers.

La justice condamne ces violences, en effet, mais la justice à d'autres chat a fouetter (   ::|:  ) Enfin oui, il suffisait de transemetre ces infos, et tout çe tappage et cet acharnement n'etaient pas nécéssaire mais l'enfant a moins ou 14 ans, alors c'est même pas dit que ça soit lui qui soit jugé.. 
Et c'est pourtant lui qu'il faut punir :\ (je m'y connait pas assez en justice U.S pour etre certains, d'autant que selon son état çela differe )

----------


## Neo_13

> Menaces de mort? O_0 c'est vrai c'est les U.S c'est crédible, cepandant la télévision aux U.S ç'est pas la même chose qu'ici, la ou nous on respecte une certaine vie privée eux s'en foutent je crois.
> 
> Par contre non, d'ici quelques mois tous les gens , sauf limite voisins et proches ou connaissances l'auront oublié, a moins d'un come back dans les médias les gens ont une mémoire en carton.. Surtout niveau fait divers.
> 
> La justice condamne ces violences, en effet, mais la justice à d'autres chat a fouetter (   ) Enfin oui, il suffisait de transemetre ces infos, et tout çe tappage et cet acharnement n'etaient pas nécéssaire mais l'enfant a moins ou 14 ans, alors c'est même pas dit que ça soit lui qui soit jugé.. 
> Et c'est pourtant lui qu'il faut punir :\ (je m'y connait pas assez en justice U.S pour etre certains, d'autant que selon son état çela differe )


Là, après les menaces de mort, c'est surtout le père qui est puni parce que c'est son taff qui a été niqué.

Et ya bien eu menace de mort. Et les sites à son nom qui ne disparaitront pas avant des mois, et du cache google jamais. Il est dans wikipedia anglais aussi (pas encore de page à son nom, mais il est cité à plusieurs endroits)...

Le site du père est rattaché à ça à vie aussi, la mère est affichée, ainsi que sa boite etc etc etc.

----------


## LPTheKiller

Roukse : Par curiosité, t'as lu mon post ?

La question est pas de savoir si ce qu'ils ont fait est juste ou pas à tes yeux (qui sont a priori loin d'être impartiaux), mais que si on commence à approuver ce genre de truc, c'est la porte ouverte à n'importe quelle barbarie, à l'anarchie et l'_injustice_.

----------


## Euklif

> Roukse : Par curiosité, t'as lu mon post ?
> 
> La question est pas de savoir si ce qu'ils ont fait est juste ou pas à tes yeux (qui sont a priori loin d'être impartiaux), mais que si on commence à approuver ce genre de truc, c'est la porte ouverte à n'importe quelle barbarie, à l'anarchie et l'_injustice_.


Mêle pas le mouvement anar' a ça. Car même si c'est utopique, ça mérite pas une telle dépréciation de ta part. Et il n'a rien à voir avec barbarie et injustice.

----------


## Roukse

> Mêle pas le mouvement anar' a ça. Car même si c'est utopique, ça mérite pas une telle dépréciation de ta part. Et il n'a rien à voir avec barbarie et injustice.


Pauvre mouvement anar', il attend sa releve depuis assez longtemps pour etre passé d'un mouvement d'intellectuel a un pins sur un sac easpack :/




> Roukse : Par curiosité, t'as lu mon post ?
> 
> La question est pas de savoir si ce qu'ils ont fait est juste ou pas à tes yeux (qui sont a priori loin d'être impartiaux), mais que si on commence à approuver ce genre de truc, c'est la porte ouverte à n'importe quelle barbarie, à l'anarchie et l'_injustice_.


J'ai lu ton post oép, que je trouve d'ailleurs très bon, chapeau bas.  :;): 

Et oui, mes yeux sont tres loin d'être impartiaux, et encore heureux, je suis pas une machine, je suis le résidu d'un tas d'experiences vécues et de conjonctures socio-temporelles. Cependant, il y a selon moi un probleme dans la notion de justice, c'est maleureux, mais pourtant la justice n'est pas indépendante, elle ne l'est jamais, car elle est elle aussis le fruit d'une conjoncture sociales et humaine , çe qui en fait quelque chose de soumise aux deviances humaines et sociétales ( ça éxiste ça? ). On voit notament le probleme lors de changement de régimes brusques, lors d'occupations ou les droits, et les loies se floutent, changent ,où simplement quand le fric se met a parler.. La justice n'est pas parfaite, mais on peut quand même lui faire confiance sur pas mal de points.

Evidament, c'est une sorte de tabou, car nier l'efficacitée où la valeure de la justice est non seulement stupide de ma part en tant qu'annonyme notoire ( apres tout mon regard n'est ni objectif ni impartial, juste celui d'un citoyen relativement respectable ) mais aussis dangereux , car la justice suppose une espece d'immunitée malgré tous les problèmes qu'elle peut avoir, et la remettre en cause ouvre justement la porte a toutes ces dérives completement stupides que sont les justiciers à la bronson ( vengeance par exemple, tout simplement ) ou justement les raids dont on parle. On ne peut pas en soi les approuver, et je sait que j'ai tord, mais je refuse de trouver çela révoltant, car je suis rassuré de pouvoir encore croire qu'une majoritée d'annonymes peuvent se dresser autrement qu'en postant un 'c'est pas cool' pour proteger quelque chose d'aussis.. Futile? ( c'est pas le bon mot, mais jtrouve pas ) qu'un chat. ( Même si pour le coup, je suis d'accord, c'est exessif )

Mainteant oui, mon avis peut paraitre bizzare, d'accorder du crédit a un lynchage sur place publique arbitraire presque médiéval aujourd'hui c'est un peut old school..

----------


## Euklif

> Pauvre mouvement anar', il attend sa releve depuis assez longtemps pour etre passé d'un mouvement d'intellectuel a un pins sur un sac easpack :/


Certes... Mais même...
C'est le seul mouvement qui prône que l'être humain n'est pas juste un débile dégénéré seulement capable de défoncer les autres à coup de pelle pour un bout de moquette inutilisable soldé exeptionnellement à -2% chez lidl. Et j'y tiens  ::'(:

----------


## Zeppo

> Certes... Mais même...
> C'est le seul mouvement qui prône que l'être humain n'est pas juste un débile dégénéré seulement capable de défoncer les autres à coup de pelle pour un bout de moquette inutilisable soldé exeptionnellement à -2% chez lidl. Et j'y tiens



Les anar' existent encore  :;): 
Autre les gugusses qui achètent le tee shirt A cerclé sur goégland et les punk à chiens, la tendance anarcho est bien répandu dans la  mouvance punk, y a qu'à voir au niveau des squatts. (Si un jour tu passes à Dijon, va voir le squatt des Tanneries, vraiment un super endroit  :;):  )

Certes, le mouvement a un peu quitté le côté coco avec le truc du grand soir, et se batît plutôt par la création d'alternatives, comme les distro prix libre, les food not bomb (repas végétarien gratos) ect.

----------


## Fullmetal

On parle toujours du Chat de 4chan ou ça vire dans les thématiques souvent abordées par Tracks

----------


## Lapinaute

> Au delà d'etre normal, j'aurais même tendance à dire que c'est rassurant de savoir que la vaillante majoritée silencieuse ai enfin les burnes d'outrepasser ses droits, et les loies.


Mouais enfin faire flippé un mioche de 14 ans ça demande pas des bolloks de malade non plus.  :tired:

----------


## Miniwaz

Putain... Il a 14 ans...Moi aussi...
WAAAAAh je veux être en mars! Le 4 mars!

Bah... En même temps c'est a cet âge que les gamins américains sont vraiment des petites merdes...

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Pour les amoureux de 4chan, y a de la grosse news.

Je résume pour les feignasses, AT&T a eu la riche idée de bloquer l'accès à /b/ pour ses abonnés (ou en tous cas une partie d'entre eux). Et il va sans dire que l'opération de censure a reçu un accueil assez peu enthousiaste, la riposte se prépare et ça risque de faire du bruit. Surtout que là ils vont devoir marcher sur du velours, s'ils réagissent comme ils ont l'habitude de le faire ça risque de conforter AT&T dans leur choix.

----------


## Miniwaz

Hein? T'es sur que c'est le bon lien?
Je vois juste un truc de catch. ::huh::

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Mêle pas le mouvement anar' a ça. Car même si c'est utopique, ça mérite pas une telle dépréciation de ta part. Et il n'a rien à voir avec barbarie et injustice.


Nan mais le mot anarchie a deux sens. J'entendais le gros foutoir, je parlais pas vraiment du mouvement anarchique avec son idéologie.




> Le mot _anarchie_ est employé tantôt comme synonyme de désordre social (que l’on retrouve dans le sens courant, qui se rapproche de l’anomie), tantôt comme un but pratique à atteindre dans le cadre d'une idéologie (c’est le cas pour les anarchistes).
> 
> _http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anarchie_


D'ailleurs je connais quelqu'un qui fréquente souvent des squats à Paris, mais personnellement j'y crois pas trop, parce que ça ne marche jamais qu'à toute petite échelle, et encore.


Sinon, on aborde une question critique avec celle de la remise en cause ou non de la justice. Moment critique parce que c'est celui où l'on doit parler de la morale, et de sa valeur.
Tu dis que la justice n'est pas absolue, et c'est vrai. Elle dépend en fait de la morale admise dans chaque pays/régime.
Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a pas objectivement de meilleure morale !
En effet, on ne peut pas juger qu'une morale est supérieure à une autre, car tout jugement se base lui-même sur une morale admise.

Donc on en arrive à cette fatale conclusion : La réponse, c'est qu'il n'y en a pas. On ne peut objectivement que se contenter de décrire les choses, mais sans jamais y imputer aucune notion de bien ou de mal, qui sont subjectifs. Et par là-même aucune action ne peut être dite meilleure qu'une autre.

Maintenant, en admettant une morale que partage plus ou moins un peuple, il est possible de mettre en place une justice 'juste' dans le sens où elle demeure objective dans l'application des lois et des exigences posées par cette morale ainsi clairement établie.

Mais sachant cela, il est difficile de se faire une opinion sur certaines questions, comme la possibilité de remettre en cause la justice ou pas, parce qu'on sait que toute réponse qu'on pourrait y apporter n'est que subjective et donc limitée.

----------


## alx

> Donc on en arrive à cette fatale conclusion : La réponse, c'est qu'il n'y en a pas.
> 
> Sachant cela, il est difficile de se faire une opinion sur certaines questions,


/thread

----------


## Guest62019

> Mais sachant cela, il est difficile de se faire une opinion sur certaines questions, comme la possibilité de remettre en cause la justice ou pas, parce qu'on sait que toute réponse qu'on pourrait y apporter n'est que subjective et donc limitée.


Ben c'est à ça que sert la démocratie non ? L'homme n'étant pas omniscient, on suppose que ce qui se rapproche le plus de l'objectivité est "la majorité des subjectivités".




> Mainteant oui, mon avis peut paraitre bizzare, d'accorder du crédit a un lynchage sur place publique arbitraire presque médiéval aujourd'hui c'est un peut old school..


Ben plus qu'old school, les KKK ou les brûleurs de sorcières utilisaient des arguments pas très éloignés des tiens (mais je dis pas que tu te rapproches de ces gens là, je me base uniquement sur tes propos).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

VOus savez pas vous quand vous arrêter hein ?

 :tired:

----------


## Guest62019

> Bah... En même temps c'est a cet âge que les gamins américains sont vraiment des petites merdes...


Sans vouloir t'insulter (bon si un peu quand même  ::P: ) une grosse majorité des gamins de 14 ans sont des petits cons, c'est naturel !

---------- Post ajouté à 09h09 ----------




> VOus savez pas vous quand vous arrêter hein ?


Tant que ça bouge encore  ::siffle::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> VOus savez pas vous quand vous arrêter hein ?


Que celui qui n'a jamais posté sur le topic de B0b0 nous jette la première pierre.  :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

Paf !
:aie:
 :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tant que ça bouge encore


Ouais, comme pour les chats donc.  :tired:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Pour ceux qui veulent comprendre les réels motivations des chats sans manichéisme, il y a ce très grand livre très érudit : 

http://www.ien-landivisiau.ac-rennes...20assassin.htm

Bon je vous laisse en bonus le commentaire d'un grand critique littéraire :




> C'est l'histoire d'un chat qui s'appelle Tuffy qui tue des animaux et les ramène sur le paillasson. Alors, Ellie la petite fille de la maison, son papa et sa maman ne sont pas contents parce qu'ils en ont marre et ils le grondent tout le temps.
> Un jour, il a ramené un lapin des voisins et toute la famille a cru que c'était lui qui l'avait tué. Ils ont puni le chat et ils l'ont amené faire son vaccin chez le vétérinaire. Mais le chat a cru que c'était pour le tuer. Alors il a eu peur quand la vétérinaire a sorti sa piqûre. En rentrant, ils ont rencontré les voisins, et la voisine a dit : " mon lapin est mort, mais je l'avais enterré et il n'est plus dans le trou. C'est bizarre ! ". Alors le chat n'était plus puni.
> *Ce livre est très bien.
> *


Julie, CE1 

Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de tout lire il suffit de garder la dernière phrase.

----------


## Tildidoum

_Chère Julie,_


_Ton texte, fort, brut, sensible et poignant tout à la fois, m'a touché au plus profond de mon être._ 
_Tes mots ont révélé en moi quelque chose d'oublié, de refoulé peut-être. Ton amour pour les animaux a trouvé echo dans mon coeur._ 
_Je ne puis ignorer l'appel à l'empathie, ce cri qui retenti au fond de moi: "amour et tendresse pour les chats!"._


_Grâce à toi Julie, j'ai décidé de ne jamais plus battre mon chat._
_Merci, Julie._


_Bien à toi,_
_Tildidoum._

----------


## alx

> Pour les amoureux de 4chan, y a de la grosse news.
> 
> Je résume pour les feignasses, AT&T a eu la riche idée de bloquer l'accès à /b/ pour ses abonnés (ou en tous cas une partie d'entre eux). Et il va sans dire que l'opération de censure a reçu un accueil assez peu enthousiaste


AT&T n'ont pas été les seuls à bloquer img.4chan.org, c'était pour lutter contre une attaque DDoS qui dure depuis des semaines, et c'était à la demande de l'host actuel de 4chan, pour les protéger. Pas de censure dans ce cas, d'ailleurs à l'heure qu'il est ça ne devrait plus être bloqué.


Par contre, l'auteur de XKCD a trouvé le truc imparable pour tuer définitivement 4chan :

----------


## Tildidoum

::love:: 

Pour faire imploser 4chan, c'est encore plus puissant qu'une armée de Boxxy ça.

----------


## psycho_fox

Ca me rappelle l'épisode des vampires et des gothiques dans southpark ...  :tired:

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

> Hein? T'es sur que c'est le bon lien?
> Je vois juste un truc de catch.


Merde, mauvais c/c, j'étais en train de suivre le pay-per-view hier à cette heure  ::lol:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 11h41 ----------




> AT&T n'ont pas été les seuls à bloquer img.4chan.org, c'était pour lutter contre une attaque DDoS qui dure depuis des semaines, et c'était à la demande de l'host actuel de 4chan, pour les protéger. Pas de censure dans ce cas, d'ailleurs à l'heure qu'il est ça ne devrait plus être bloqué.


T'es sûr de ça? Parce qu'apparemment moot est pas franchement du côté d'AT&T... Je cite l'article de mon lien (rectifié depuis):
_
4chan owner Moot later confirmed the news, saying that the /r9k/ was also blocked and that AT&T users should “call or write [to] customer support and [AT&T] corporate immediately.”_

----------


## Miniwaz

> Sans vouloir t'insulter (bon si un peu quand même ) une grosse majorité des gamins de 14 ans sont des petits cons, c'est naturel !
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 09h09 ----------


C'est bien le début de l'adolescence.

----------


## alx

> T'es sûr de ça?


Non, que du contradictoire pour le moment.







> NEW DEVELOPMENT: Moot apparently has retracted his statement that Cogent Communications has blacklisted 4chan COMPLETELY. Reddit has just removed the story from the homepage, search results, and originating subreddit. This isn't normal, it had 3000+ up votes. Probably removed due to lolsuit threat by AT&T. 4Chan is currently down for reasons unknown, possible DDoS attack.


http://encyclopediadramatica.com/AT%26T_Blocks_4chan



Pas de MAJ ici : http://status.4chan.org/





> 07/26/09 - Just when we thought the AT&T drama was over, someone had to go and DDoS 4chan. Why do we think it was AnonTalk? It's always AnonTalk. BWRaep is the preferred method FYI.


http://insurgen.info/wiki/Operation:_Internet_Boss

----------


## rayvax

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...62#post2334362


Huhu²²

----------


## Lapinaute

Les joies du net...

M'étonnerais pas qu'un certain Lefebvre reprenne ce genre d'événement en y ajoutant une dose de surnaturel pour justifier un verrouillage du net. Maintenant que plus personne n'aime les artistes.  ::|: 

Les batailles à 50vs1 sa manque de punch. 

Bilan :

- C'est cool pour le chat <3
- C'est dévalorisant pour 4chan
- C'est traumatisant pour le boulet.

----------


## Kegeruneku

Je pense que 4chan a plus grand chose a perdre xD ... MAIS LE CHAT BON DIEU !!!

Quand au gamin ... Bah ... Kamoulox !

----------


## Tildidoum

Ce thread va passer en 2eme page sur le forum et sans doute sombrer lentement dans l'oubli, jusqu'à un éventuel nécroposting en 2014.

Merci à Kahn Lusth, 4chan, Dusty, Totor et son frère, Bernard et les punaises de lit, Annonymous, Boxxy, le mouvement anarchiste, le japon, Youtube, la police, l'UMP, le PS et le MODEM, Exarkun, les balises [IMG], les modos qui floodent et tous les participants de ce topic.

----------


## Roukse

> Ce thread va passer en 2eme page sur le forum et sans doute sombrer lentement dans l'oubli, jusqu'à un éventuel nécroposting en 2014.
> 
> Merci à Kahn Lusth, 4chan, Dusty, Totor et son frère, Bernard et les punaises de lit, Annonymous, Boxxy, le mouvement anarchiste, le japon, Youtube, la police, l'UMP, le PS et le MODEM, Exarkun, les balises [url], les modos qui floodent et tous les participants de ce topic.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Boxxyheart.png


Je suis d'accord  ::'(:  R.I.P le thread

Ps: c'est qui qui fait des fesses avec ses mains sur l'image?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Une humaine.

----------


## Roukse

> Une humaine.


J'avais des doutes, me voilà fixay.
Merci

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je suis d'accord  R.I.P le thread
> 
> Ps: c'est qui qui fait des fesses avec ses mains sur l'image?


Boxxy, faut suivre...

Oups Nécro

----------


## znokiss

Et hop, 6 mois plus tard, c'est reparti pour un tour : 

]

"Ils" ont, après avoir averti la police, la Peta, tous ses contacts Myspace et autre, commandé une trentaine de pizzas chez le mec en question, qui a quand même déclaré vouloir trucider son chat si on continuait à virer ses vidéos de Youtube. 

Perso moi, je fais comme Scarlett : 


---------- Post ajouté à 00h06 ----------

edit : ils sont pas sur d'avoir le bon gars. Une histoire de photo du frère en profil Myspace qui a induit en erreur. Afin d'être sur, un mec est en train de se rendre à l'adresse pour vérifier la concordance avec le type de la vidéo. 
Il sera sur place dans 20mn.

:KahnLust:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bah ouais vas-y, balance son mail et son adresse.

----------


## znokiss

> Bah ouais vas-y, balance son mail et son adresse.


Euh, oui merci. Image supprimée, protection de la vie des gens, toussa. Je ne faisais que passer et me marrer, je ne veux pas y prendre part.

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

Le gamin va le sentir passer. :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

Ils ont l'adresse de la boite où bosse la mère (et son FaceBook a été posté y'a 10mn). Ils se demandent si c'est bien sage. 

En attendant, le gamin est en train de vider ses Myspace et autres comptes, il commence doucement à comprendre. 

Un message : 


> "je veux une vidéo de quand tu chiera sur leur voiture".




---------- Post ajouté à 00h32 ----------




> Ils ont l'adresse de la boite où bosse la mère


... et son téléphone du bureau. Purée, ça traine pas.

----------


## znokiss

Voila le résumé pour ceux qui prennent le train en route. J'ai viré les données persos. Et je vais au lit.

----------


## AtomicBondage

Les petits cons ont filmé la vidéo de maltraitance du chat avec un iPhone.

J'attends d'un instant à l'autre l'intervention de Steve Jobs ("Thoughts on Cats").





Faudra que je pense à mettre une vidéo de Ben Laden en train de maltraiter un chat.

----------


## Guest14712

L'histoire est passée aux infos sur une chaîne américaine : http://www.ksat.com/video/23749139/

Le père du gamin, lui, prétend que son fils n'y est pour rien. Mais le couvre-t-il ou y a-t-il erreur sur la personne ?

Quoi qu'il en soit les choses deviennent sérieuses. Ce matin une voiture a défoncé la clôture de la maison de ces gens et a déraciné un arbre avant de repartir.

J'adore.

----------


## Akodo

C'est assez hallucinant ce genre de trucs...

----------


## Guest14712



----------


## AtomicBondage

J'espère qu'on va retrouver qui a fait ça ! Oser s'en prendre à un arbre sans défense !

----------


## znokiss

Et le nouvel épisode. Une pauvre mamie a jeté son chat à la poubelle genre hop hop on m'a pas vu. Sauf qu'il y avait une caméra de surveillance. 

Évidemment, 4chan s'en est mêlé, jusqu'à ce que la dame soit placée sous la protection de la police.

----------


## Dark Fread

::XD::

----------

